# WD's "Base of Operations" ICC



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Base of Operations Recruiting RG ICC OCC
_
In the old days, Brightstone Keep guarded a mining settlement, but humanoids overran the area. Recently, an army drove back the humanoids and the people of Marikest hoped Brightstone Keep would be rebuilt and used to watch the frontier— but the army has moved on, leaving the keep unoccupied.

You all have heard of the army’s departure and Marikest’s concerns about rampaging humanoids and other monsters who will return to Brightstone Keep and use it as a base of operations to raid Marikest. (The army’s presence has kept the humanoids at bay so far, but everyone knows the wars have moved on.) Your group wish to stop that from happening..._

Your group has arrived in Marikest this morning. You will need information about the keep (perhaps a map?) and what road you need to take.
The large town finds itself uncomfortably near the frontier. Most of its able-bodied men and women went off with the army that recently departed, leaving it with only a small force of sheriffs to patrol the entire community.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 1, 2008)

Jarek pauses and surveys the town from atop his massive horse.  He absently buffs a smudge from his breastplate while looking over the town's defenses.

*"Well, I suppose we should find an inn first off,"* he observes.  *"Someplace with good stables and decent food, if we can find it."*


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 1, 2008)

After days of travel Warren is glad to once again see civilization.  He looks at his comrades and says *"Thank you, Jarek you have once again delivered us to our destination safely.  I think we should get to the inn and check in, and then begin to find out what we can about this keep we are to protect.  We should all take advantage of this down time I think our good fortune will change before long."*


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 1, 2008)

"Agreed" Paldon says "I think I would definitly up for a little of the regions ale also."


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 1, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/5/4/3*

"*While you find us an inn, I shall tour the streets.  Mayhaps this burg has some ammenities beyond a 'bed and barrel'.*"

Collan rides regally past the others at a leasurely pace, looking for something like a church, shop, barracks, or even better, a town center where a ruler might be found.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 1, 2008)

Jarek shakes his head as the elf rides past.  *"Reminds me more of my brother every day,"* he mutters under his breath.  He pats his horse on its massive neck and says, *"Let's go."*  He rides after Collan, looking around for an inn, or a likely-looking local to ask about one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Those who are looking for an inn:
You find the "Drunken Boar". On their way, both half-orcs feel the suspicious look of the townsfolk. As you enter, Warren hears a dwarf talking to two humans about a "raid" and how they should "stay away from the east quarter".


@Bhilbo&Ilium:
Near the center of the town you find a building that seems to be the Town Council. 
On the other side of the street, made from white stone, is a temple of Pelor.
Before you can enter either buliding, you are stopped by an elven warrior and some townguards.
"Who are you, and what do you seek in Marikest? Are you the help Father Lorren had sent for?" the elf asks.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 1, 2008)

Warren moves closer to the Dwarf and says "Please excuse me Master Dwarf.  I did not mean to be rude but I could not help but over hear your conversation.  I am Warren Pierce what were you saying about the east quarter? I am interested in stories of danger and heroics and this sound completely full of it.  Please spare no details."


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Warren moves closer to the Dwarf and says "Please excuse me Master Dwarf.  I did not mean to be rude but I could not help but over hear your conversation.  I am Warren Pierce what were you saying about the east quarter? I am interested in stories of danger and heroics and this sound completely full of it.  Please spare no details."




Paldon finds a seat near Warren, keeping an eye on the conversation and whats going on around it...if available he will ask about what the inn has for ales.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Warren moves closer to the Dwarf and says "Please excuse me Master Dwarf.  I did not mean to be rude but I could not help but over hear your conversation.  I am Warren Pierce what were you saying about the east quarter? I am interested in stories of danger and heroics and this sound completely full of it.  Please spare no details."



"erh,... what, oh, I'm Reg the Goldeye, but my friends call me Reggie. I just told my friends here about my last venture to the keep. Did you need a guide? I know the way and I'm not a bad trapsmith, too." He adds with a wolflike grin _(ooc: No, he is no werewolf   , just a local npc rogue)_



			
				Kenku17 said:
			
		

> Paldon finds a seat near Warren, keeping an eye on the conversation and whats going on around it...if available he will ask about what the inn has for ales.



The barmaid tells you about the local favourite, it is called "dark dwarf".


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 1, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "erh,... what, oh, I'm Reg the Goldeye, but my friends call me Reggie. I just told my friends here about my last venture to the keep. Did you need a guide? I know the way and I'm not a bad trapsmith, too." He adds with a wolflike grin _(ooc: No, he is no werewolf   , just a local npc rogue)_
> 
> 
> The barmaid tells you about the local favourite, it is called "dark dwarf".




"Hmm...I think ill try a mug of that" Paldon says, and takes a look around the room as he waits on the drink.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Near the center of the town you find a building that seems to be the Town Council.
> On the other side of the street, made from white stone, is a temple of Pelor.
> Before you can enter either buliding, you are stopped by an elven warrior and some townguards.
> "Who are you, and what do you seek in Marikest? Are you the help Father Lorren had sent for?" the elf asks.




OOC: Well?  Are we?

"*Greetings constables.  A fine temple you have there,*" Collan says, turning his horse to one side so the symbol of Pelor on his shoulder-cape is clearly visible.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 2, 2008)

As Arrak rides into the town, Mela shifts and whinnies nervously. Arrak pats his side reassuringly, and says in a low voice, "Haven't seen city in a while, either." He rides beside his half-orc companion, taking in all of his surroundings, not missing the nervous looks from the townsfolk. In response to one particularly nasty sneer from a local vendor, he slows down, lowers his mask, cocks his head, and stares at the man for a moment before riding on.

As they arrive at the inn, Arrak removes his mask, stables Mela, and enters behind the others. Taking a seat at the bar as Paldon orders his drink, he says to the barmaid, "Whatever's strong." Awaiting his drink, he leans over to Paldon, and says, "Sound's like Warren's looking for trouble again." Arrak couldn't care less about Warren's heroic ideals, but heading into trouble would give him a shot to vent some of the frustration he felt from a distinguished lack of combat as of late.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> "Hmm...I think ill try a mug of that" Paldon says, and takes a look around the room as he waits on the drink.





			
				Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> ... (Arrak) says to the barmaid, "Whatever's strong." Awaiting his drink, he leans over to Paldon, and says, "Sound's like Warren's looking for trouble again." Arrak couldn't care less about Warren's heroic ideals, but heading into trouble would give him a shot to vent some of the frustration he felt from a distinguished lack of combat as of late.



The bar maid brings you both a "dark dwarf". It is a strong drink, but you both are no beginners. The barmaid, a red-haired human with green eyes, blinks at Paldon as she puts down your drinks.



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: Well?  Are we?
> 
> "*Greetings constables.  A fine temple you have there,*" Collan says, turning his horse to one side so the symbol of Pelor on his shoulder-cape is clearly visible.




(ooc: yes you are, see my ooc post)
"Oh, I see you are. My name is Reg Ty-Djarling, the sheriff. Follow me, the members of the town council are awaiting you. We thought they would send more heros." says the tall elf. "But it is good you are here. There were seen some half-orcs in town today."


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 2, 2008)

*"Well met Reggie.  I do belive we will need a guide.  However it is not my descision whether or not we can hire you.  I will have to confer with my friends first. Come let me introduse you."* with that the wizard walks over to Paldon and says *"Reggie meet Paldon, Paldon this is Reggie, he's a guide.  He knws the keep and infact just returned from an adventure there.  He says he can show us the way."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> *"Well met Reggie.  I do belive we will need a guide.  However it is not my descision whether or not we can hire you.  I will have to confer with my friends first. Come let me introduse you."* with that the wizard walks over to Paldon and says *"Reggie meet Paldon, Paldon this is Reggie, he's a guide.  He knws the keep and infact just returned from an adventure there.  He says he can show us the way."*



Reggie nods at Paldon and Arrak: "Nice to meet you. Knowing the keep is to much to say. I just enlightened the gentlemen there with my modest knowledge. I was just sneaking around the walls. But let me tell about this later.
For payment I would only require an adequate share of the treasures we might find."


----------



## Ilium (Apr 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "Oh, I see you are. My name is Reg Ty-Djarling, the sheriff. Follow me, the members of the town council are awaiting you. We thought they would send more heros." says the tall elf. "But it is good you are here. There were seen some half-orcs in town today."



Jarek dismounts and nods to the sheriff.  He places his hand on his breast and says, *"I'm Jarek.  My friend here is Collan, a traveling priest of Pelor.  There are others with us, but they are finding us lodgings."*  As they follow the sheriff he asks, *"Have your folk had much trouble with half-orcs in the past?  I didn't think there were enough about to be a problem."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek dismounts and nods to the sheriff.  He places his hand on his breast and says, *"I'm Jarek.  My friend here is Collan, a traveling priest of Pelor.  There are others with us, but they are finding us lodgings."*  As they follow the sheriff he asks, *"Have your folk had much trouble with half-orcs in the past?  I didn't think there were enough about to be a problem."*




"Nah, no problems. We are ever vigilant. Orc tribes just like to send them in first as scouts. Damn orcs and bandits. They must have spies in our city." He says angrily.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 2, 2008)

*"That makes sense," *Jarek agrees.  After a pause says, *"Maybe the best thing is to set one spy to catch another.  Two of our friends are half-orcs.  Maybe they could try to catch your spies."*


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 2, 2008)

Arrak gives a curt nod to Reggie, then turns back to his drink. After taking a gulp from the mug, Arrak speaks to Reggie over his shoulder. "More important things in life than gold. Time can't be bought. I've got no problem with a guide." Arrak pauses for a moment,  finishes his drink in a few large gulps, and says to the barmaid, "Good ale. I'll have another." As he waits for his second round, Arrak stands up and turns to face Reggie, arms crossed. "What's this about treasure in the keep?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 2, 2008)

Torek follows Warren to the inn, where they find the dwarf. Happy, the halforc says to the dwarf. *"Me Torek, dwarf like drink competition? Torek great warrior, great drinker! Dwarf want to play?"*


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 2, 2008)

*Collan (with Jarek), elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/5/4/3*

Collan says, "*We are not in the business of spying.  We are in the business of shedding light on dark deeds and driving out the shadows.  My vouch is on the half-orcish humans with whom Jerek and I travel, and dispite their unfortunate parentage, one can rest firmly on their character without fear of tremble or wane.*

"*These spies of which you speak, and the sundry troubles of Marikest; perhaps this is the matter for which we were summoned by Lorren.  Proceed, Sherrif."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> *"That makes sense," *Jarek agrees.  After a pause says, *"Maybe the best thing is to set one spy to catch another.  Two of our friends are half-orcs.  Maybe they could try to catch your spies."*



"I don't think that will work. The orcs don't trust them completely and you and your companions have more urgent issues."



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Collan says, "*We are not in the business of spying.  We are in the business of shedding light on dark deeds and driving out the shadows.  My vouch is on the half-orcish humans with whom Jerek and I travel, and dispite their unfortunate parentage, one can rest firmly on their character without fear of tremble or wane.*
> 
> "*These spies of which you speak, and the sundry troubles of Marikest; perhaps this is the matter for which we were summoned by Lorren.  Proceed, Sherrif."*



"Well spoken, cleric. Follow me."
They escort you to a high hall. Before he enters the door, Collan sees is small man darting away. The town council concists of a burly male dwarf, clad in black leather, a male human with an aristocratic nose, a half-elf woman in rainbow garment and an elderly human male, clealy Lorren, the highpriest of Pelor.
The hawknosed man speaks to you: "My name is Gerrard Ishkar, this is Master Hubrid Darkfather, the lady is Sara Ty-Djarling. We are the town council. And you are the heros Father Lorren has send for?" nodding and the priest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Arrak gives a curt nod to Reggie, then turns back to his drink. After taking a gulp from the mug, Arrak speaks to Reggie over his shoulder. "More important things in life than gold. Time can't be bought. I've got no problem with a guide." Arrak pauses for a moment,  finishes his drink in a few large gulps, and says to the barmaid, "Good ale. I'll have another." As he waits for his second round, Arrak stands up and turns to face Reggie, arms crossed. "What's this about treasure in the keep?"




"Ah, yes, the trasures...", beginns the dwarf his tale as a Half-Orc enters the tavern.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Torek follows Warren to the inn, where they find the dwarf. Happy, the halforc says to the dwarf. *"Me Torek, dwarf like drink competition? Torek great warrior, great drinker! Dwarf want to play?"*




Looking from Torek to Arrak with a grin: "Later my new friend, for now my dwarven pride has been challenged. Barmaid! Five DD's for me and my big rival!"
The barmaid brings the second round and the ten mugs Reggie ordered.  She stays at Paldon's side, as all patrons await the contest.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "Ah, yes, the trasures...", beginns the dwarf his tale as a Half-Orc enters the tavern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Paldon Laughs as he watches the contest begin, but ready to catch the looser.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 3, 2008)

Jarek bows low and says, *"Yes, we came at Father Lorren's bidding, good sir.  But 'hero' is too much to claim.  I am Jarek, an Acolyte Champion of Pelor."*  He turns his attention to Collan, to see how he conducts himself before a high priest of Pelor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> Paldon Laughs as he watches the contest begin, but ready to catch the looser.



They start their drinking contest. After the third mug, a short man, clad in black leather enters the tavern and whispers something in Reggie's ear.
"Alas, my thirsty frind, I declare you the winner. I will pay the drinks. But I nearly forgot an urgent meeting. Let us all meet again tomorrow morning in this tavern. Than I will be prepared to lead you to the keep." he apologizes before he leaves the tavern with the messanger.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 3, 2008)

Disappointed, Torek shrugs. "Thats fine. Torek wins, it is always fine when Torek wins HAHA" the half-orc laughs.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Arrak finishes his round, and sighs contentedly. "Damn fine ale." Seeing that the drinking contest has come to an abrupt end, Arrak pats Torek heartily on the back. "That you did, Torek. Good show! I'll go find us a room." He then proceeds to look around for an innkeeper, ready to purchase a night's stay.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2008)

*"Aye, Torek needs rest to replace his great strength. Also ale makes Torek sleep. But he does not regain nothing from that."* Torke replies with a shrug.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 4, 2008)

Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Arrak finishes his round, and sighs contentedly. "Damn fine ale." Seeing that the drinking contest has come to an abrupt end, Arrak pats Torek heartily on the back. "That you did, Torek. Good show! I'll go find us a room." He then proceeds to look around for an innkeeper, ready to purchase a night's stay.




"Ill help you Arrak...and definitly a wonderful ale bartender" Paldon says as he walks off, probably heading straight to his room once its setup.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

*Tavern*



			
				Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Arrak finishes his round, and sighs contentedly. "Damn fine ale." Seeing that the drinking contest has come to an abrupt end, Arrak pats Torek heartily on the back. "That you did, Torek. Good show! I'll go find us a room." He then proceeds to look around for an innkeeper, ready to purchase a night's stay.



The innkeeper is a stout human in his fourties. After he sees you drinking much, but not causing trouble, he is more than willing to to provide you with lodging.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 4, 2008)

Warren follows the barkeep and asks *"Are we getting seperate rooms or are we sharing?"*


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 4, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/5/4/3 (with Jarek)*

Collan greets the city council with a courtly and particularly elvish bow, at the apex of which his cape with Pelor's symbol spreads before him.  Replying to Jarek, Collan continues, "*Be we heroes or mere mortals, rest assured that you have not made the wrong decision summoning Pelor's servants before you this day.*"  The irony of an elf with such regal bearing referring to himself as a servant is not easily lost on the council membors.  "*I am Collan, of the House Riventha.  What troubles this council troubles us.*"  Collan makes a gesture with his hand that clearly means _continue_.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

*Town Hall*



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek bows low and says, *"Yes, we came at Father Lorren's bidding, good sir.  But 'hero' is too much to claim.  I am Jarek, an Acolyte Champion of Pelor."*  He turns his attention to Collan, to see how he conducts himself before a high priest of Pelor.





			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Collan greets the city council with a courtly and particularly elvish bow, at the apex of which his cape with Pelor's symbol spreads before him.  Replying to Jarek, Collan continues, "*Be we heroes or mere mortals, rest assured that you have not made the wrong decision summoning Pelor's servants before you this day.*"  The irony of an elf with such regal bearing referring to himself as a servant is not easily lost on the council membors.  "*I am Collan, of the House Riventha.  What troubles this council troubles us.*"  Collan makes a gesture with his hand that clearly means _continue_.



"A few people have gone out to Brightstone Keep in the last few weeks, and some of them haven’t returned. Rumors of undead and ghosts walking the walls of the keep have started circulating through the town. Even though we don't believe such tales, the army let a lot of "scum" staying behind. Our guards are concerned about a rise in crime, and banditry on the road is almost too much for them to handle. We want you to travel to the keep, search for the lost and remove the danger, be it bandit, orc or undead." explains the Town Council Speaker. "Here is the best map of the keep we have. Do you need any further informations?"

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Warren follows the barkeep and asks *"Are we getting seperate rooms or are we sharing?"*




"Up to you guys how much money you want to shell out" Paldon says "I have no problem with flipping out a bed roll and sleeping on the floor if need be"


----------



## Ilium (Apr 5, 2008)

Jarek looks over the rough drawing carefully before replying.  Finally he says, *"How far is it to this keep?  Could we get there and back in a day?"*  Turning to Collan he observes, *"I don't much like the idea of camping out overnight with whatever's there, whether it's orcs, bandits or ghosts."*

(OOC: WD - Nice job with the map.  Looks great.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2008)

*Tavern*



			
				Kenku17 said:
			
		

> "Up to you guys how much money you want to shell out" Paldon says "I have no problem with flipping out a bed roll and sleeping on the floor if need be"



The innkeeper nodds: "As he says."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2008)

*Town Hall*



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek looks over the rough drawing carefully before replying.  Finally he says, *"How far is it to this keep?  Could we get there and back in a day?"*  Turning to Collan he observes, *"I don't much like the idea of camping out overnight with whatever's there, whether it's orcs, bandits or ghosts."*



The dwarf anwers this question: " Nah, just over a day's march. Faster if you got horses. It sits on a plateau partway up one of the larger mountains. The road to the keep is fairly well marked. In brings you through a forest, though."


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 5, 2008)

*"I would much rather sleep in my own room, and perhaps get a bath if possible."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2008)

*Tavern*



			
				Mellubb said:
			
		

> *"I would much rather sleep in my own room, and perhaps get a bath if possible."*



"That shouldn't be a problem. Any of the other gentlemen, too? Nobody should say that Wiggan is shy to take a hard traveler's money." he adds laughing. "How many rooms do you want?"


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 5, 2008)

Arrak gruffly responds to the innkeeper's inquiry. "I'll take the floor, and good treatment for my horse."

[sblock=OOC]OK, guess we're going to pad down for the night after Jarek and Collan get back, and tackle this tomorrow. Psh, I don't need no stinkin' bed! [/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 6, 2008)

Warren will take his own room and get bathed as soon as possible.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2008)

"Torek sleeps" the half orc states ash he follows Warren, not really knowing where he was heading.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 7, 2008)

(OOC:your call on rooms Mell)

"Ill take a room and a bath too then" Will says


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

*Tavern*



			
				Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Arrak gruffly responds to the innkeeper's inquiry. "I'll take the floor, and good treatment for my horse."




"Your wish is my order. Would you prefer the common floor or the floor of a privat room?" The innkeeper asks unfazed.




			
				Mellubb said:
			
		

> Warren will take his own room and get bathed as soon as possible.





			
				Kenku17 said:
			
		

> (OOC:your call on rooms Mell)
> "Ill take a room and a bath too then" Will says



"There will be a tub brought to your private rooms." the innkeeper says with a nod.

[sblock=Paldon]The barmaid will help Paldon with his bath. Describe the scene, if you want. Or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Apr 7, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> The dwarf anwers this question: " Nah, just over a day's march. Faster if you got horses. It sits on a plateau partway up one of the larger mountains. The road to the keep is fairly well marked. In brings you through a forest, though."



 Jarek shrugs.  *"Still sounds like camping, but that's all right I guess.  Might I keep this?"* he asks, rolling up the crude map.
(OOC: Assuming the answer is yes, of course).

*"Now I think we need to find our friends and get some rest,"* he says with a sudden bright smile.  *"Ya can't properly smite the wicked without a good night's sleep and a solid breakfast, as my old master used to say."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

*Town Hall*



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek shrugs.  *"Still sounds like camping, but that's all right I guess.  Might I keep this?"* he asks, rolling up the crude map.
> 
> *"Now I think we need to find our friends and get some rest,"* he says with a sudden bright smile.  *"Ya can't properly smite the wicked without a good night's sleep and a solid breakfast, as my old master used to say."*




"Yes, take it," the woman says. "Our scribes already made a copy."

Father Lorren speaks for the first time: "You can use the temple spare rooms, if you like. And get holy water and sunrods, naturally."


----------



## Ilium (Apr 7, 2008)

Jarek bows, *"Many thanks, your Excellency."*


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/5/4/3 (with Jarek)*

"*We may take that offer, Jarek and I,*" Collan says with a thankful smile.  "*But we must first see to the well-being of our compatriots.  Farewell*."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

*Town Hall*



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek bows, *"Many thanks, your Excellency."*





			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "*We may take that offer, Jarek and I,*" Collan says with a thankful smile.  "*But we must first see to the well-being of our compatriots.  Farewell*."



"As you wish. Godspeed. My Pelor watch over you and your companions." Father Lorren replies. The other council members wish you goodbye, too.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 7, 2008)

As they depart and collect their mounts, Jarek rubs his hands together with obvious relish.  *"Ah, my friend, life is good.  A worthy task, good folk in need of our services, and, unless my nose deceives me, someone in this neighborhood is baking apple pies."*  He breathes in deeply, apparently able to ignore the horse apples in favor of the more savory kind.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 7, 2008)

As Collan and Jarek leave, Collan drops 3 silver into the donation bowl.

Once outside, "*I think that went well Jarek.  I do believe that I will enjoy having a zeal-filled ally of the faith by my side.  I must admit, I paid little attention as to how the others would busy themselves.  If you know where we might find them again, please do lead the way.*"

As they get moving Collan mutters to himself, _"I'll never understand the human need for sweetening perfectly good apples.  That pie smells simply ghastly."_


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

*Tavern*



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "*... I paid little attention as to how the others would busy themselves.  If you know where we might find them again, please do lead the way....*"



After a quick search and a few questions, you find the "Drunken Boar" and the half-orcs.
The others are already bathing.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 8, 2008)

OOC: I figure Collan and Jarek are going to need to also bathe, even though they aren't going to "join the others" in that endeavor.

"*Greetings friends.  Jarek and I have been to see the council and the priest by whom we and our bathing friends were summoned.  A bit of warning: their troubles in part center on orcish spies, so while in this burg, do be on your best behavior to allay any suspicions that may arise in the basest and most primitive thoughts of the local populous.  It seems some see tusks and gray skin and fail to see the humanity... though I'm sure you need not be told.*"  Sitting down, Collan looks about, "*And what of the local accomodations?  We need make our way the best we can here; I fear that our travels over the coming few nights will allow for a great dearth of ammenities, to say the least,*" he says, winking at Jarek.  "*If the prices here are reasonable, I do think some good could come of giving some business to the locals, but Jarek and I have the option of staying in the humble yet functional rooms of Pelor's good graces.*"


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 8, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "It seems some see tusks and gray skin and fail to see the humanity... though I'm sure you need not be told."




Arrak snorts at this as he takes his bedroll to the floor of the common room. "Nobody has to like me, so long as I don't have to like them. They think I'm a spy, they're wrong. Fine by me." Moving towards the doorway, he calls over his shoulder, "Don't wake me unless somebody's bleeding - and then, only if I've gotta finish them off." He pauses for a moment, and before he leaves the doorway, he adds, "G'night."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2008)

*"Torek is no ... s-p-y... neither. Whatever it is."* Torek says as he shrugs. *"Torek go sleep, need to get his great strength back"* and so the half orc tries to find a place to accommodate his bedroll.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 8, 2008)

Collan turns and gives a bit of a defeated smirk to Jarek.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2008)

*Tavern*

You all sleep well tonight. The next morning Reggie already waits for you in the common room.

"Everyone ready to go?" He asks with a grinn.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 8, 2008)

The next morning Warren is absolutley thrilled as he awakes.  He can nt wait to get the report from his Peloran team mates on what is expected of them.  He is out of bed the moment the morning sun touches his eyes.  Taking consideration to what Collan has been talikng about and says a short prayer before getting dressed and moving downstairs to the tavern/lobby.  With a smile on his face he enters the room quickly sits with his team if they are there before him if not he finds a table big enough to sit all of them and then orders fruit, cheese  and some grape juice for breakfast.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 8, 2008)

Jarek arises with the Sun as well.  As he sits to breakfast with the others, he introduces himself to Reggie and says, *"It sounds like we'll be most of the day getting to this place.  We should get an early start so we can have some daylight left when we get there."*

*"Do you have everything you need for a night on the trail?"* he asks the Dwarf.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2008)

*"AHA! Torek strong again! Ready for drinking contest with dwarf! But later, Torek needs food right now, big food" *the half orc says, slaming his fist on the table. "*Big food! Torek hungry!"* the barbarian proclaims.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 8, 2008)

Jarek slides a plate of bacon toward Torek and says, *"Here ya go, big guy.  Start with that."*  Turning back to the dwarf he says, *"Torek's a good man, but kind of cranky when he doesn't get breakfast right away."*


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 8, 2008)

Collan leaves his room dressed in well-pressed and perfectly white robes of comfort and style.  As he joins the others he orders for breakfast a bowl of shirred eggs with leeks and chives, dry beans and a slice of grilled tomato on rye, and a warm glass of milk, into which he drops two leaves which quickly thickens the milk and turns it a greenish brown.

"*Jarek, we have time to enjoy this meal, I think.  On travels such as this, I treat every warm breakfast as though it were my last meal.  Besides, we'll make better time on full stomachs.  Perhaps now would be a good time to show them the map.*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2008)

The half orc starts to eat, amazingly, not like a pig.* "Torek likes food" *he comments to the dwarf.* "Likes it very much"* Suddenly, he chokes, and begins hitting his chest with his right fist, as his left hand searches for his mug of ale. With a few drinks, the problem is solved. 
*"Torek should eat more slowly, HAr Har HAr"* the barbarian laughs, loudly.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 8, 2008)

*"You have a map?  What else did you find out from our empoyers?"*


----------



## Ilium (Apr 8, 2008)

Jarek unrolls the parchment on the table and replies, *"Not much.  They know that 'something' is in the keep.  Rumors say could be bandits, could be orcs, could be ghoulies and ghosties."*  He retrieves Torek's now-empty mug and uses it to pin down one corrner of the map, holding down the rest with his own plate and cup.

*"This map shows the keep's layout, but not much detail.  Reggie, can you tell us any more about the area around the keep?  Is it rocky?  Wooded?  When was the last time you were up there?"*

(OOC: See the map in post #35: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4146801&postcount=35)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2008)

*Tavern*



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> ...*"This map shows the keep's layout, but not much detail.  Reggie, can you tell us any more about the area around the keep?  Is it rocky?  Wooded?  When was the last time you were up there?"*



"The keep itself is on a plateau. There is a path leading up to it. The ground itself is rocky, with some patches of grass.
I was only outside the keep. It's hardly a week that I was there. I didn't see that much. But there was some movement on the towers. I'm not brave to risk more alone." Reggie answers.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 10, 2008)

*"Did you encounter anything on the way to or bck from the keep?"*
Warren says shoving a small piece of chees in his mouth and washing it down with his juice.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 10, 2008)

Paldon walks in with a slight smile on his face, sitting down to list to the information on the keep. He smiles at the Barmaid if she walks by.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2008)

"No problem, Torek protects you, we go to tower and see." Torek says smiling. His big fangs are rather big and sharp


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2008)

*Tavern*



			
				Mellubb said:
			
		

> *"Did you encounter anything on the way to or bck from the keep?"*
> Warren says shoving a small piece of chees in his mouth and washing it down with his juice.



"Nothing dangerous, just some wildlife. But I was rather stealthy. There are rumors about goblins in the woods." Reggie explains.


			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> "No problem, Torek protects you, we go to tower and see." Torek says smiling. His big fangs are rather big and sharp



"I hope there isn't much trouble."




			
				Kenku17 said:
			
		

> Paldon walks in with a slight smile on his face, sitting down to list to the information on the keep. He smiles at the Barmaid if she walks by.



She smiles back at Paldon and gives him a blink.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 10, 2008)

*"Right!"* Jarek says with enthusiasm.  *"You lot finish breakfast.  I'll go get the horses and stuff together."*  He grabs an apple from the table and strides off toward the stables, munching it happily.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2008)

*On the road*

After your hearty breakfast, your adventurer group plus one follows the path to the keep into the woods. Halfway through, Collan and Reggie hear some strange noises.

"Did you hear this?", your scout asks. "Wait a minute, I will scout ahead."


----------



## Ilium (Apr 10, 2008)

Jarek nods and lets the dwarf get on with his job.  Meanwhile, he draws his blade and readies his shield, in case trouble is brewing.

_(OOC: Note that Jarek does not have Ride as a trained skill, so if trouble does start, and it is less than 50 or 60 feet away, he'll dismount and run toward it.  Otherwise he'll ride to within that distance and then dismount)._


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 10, 2008)

Arrak calmly draws his bow and nocks an arrow, and begins to speak in a low growl. "Reggie, if you run into any sort of trouble, give a good shout. I'll be there before you even know it."

[sblock=OOC]I'll follow about 150 feet behind Reggie on Mela, trying to keep out of sight, and listen for any shouting. If so, I'll put a jet plane and zoom over there, ready for action![/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 10, 2008)

Paldon does his best to bring his horse up towards the front of the group, and readies to dismount if it looks like battle is occuring

(OOC:no ride skill)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2008)

*"Oh be careful Toreks friend dwarf Reggie. Come to Torek if you have trouble. Torek will slash enemies!."* the half orc warns the dwarf.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

*Forest*

After waiting for a brief moment for Reggie's return, you hear a muffeled scream, followed by a loud groan. Something large is heading to you from the forest and is aproaching fast.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative order:
Paldon 19 (higher dex)
Warren 19
Jarek 18
Collan 17
Toruk 16
??? 14
Arrak 9[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 11, 2008)

Warren will cast Mage Armor on himself. and move behing the beefy meat shields.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 11, 2008)

Jarek slides from the saddle and assumes a ready stance, shield before and sword held high behind.

(OOC: Move action to dismount, ready an action to attack any foe that comes in range.  Are we using 4E or 3E action types?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> (OOC: Move action to dismount, ready an action to attack any foe that comes in range.  Are we using 4E or 3E action types?)




(ooc: Standard 3.5: Fullround, standard, move, free (plus swift & immidiate)


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 11, 2008)

Paldon dismounts in as best position as he could to the front of the group, and prepares for whatever is coming.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 11, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/5/4/3*

Collan, having returned to his room and changed his clothes after breakfast, is now cloathed in a fur-rimmed cloak of white, supple leather with gold rope trim.  A white skullcap adorns his head, with gold flutes that make it look almost like a crown.  His trousers are red with a white angular stripe pattern, and he wears fine white boots and gloves.

Upon hearing the commotion, Collan draws his bow and nods his permission to Reggie.  The cry and rustling brings him off his horse.  With the steed between him and the perceived danger, Collan holds the nocked arrow with the finger of the hand holding the bow, and makes a gesture like fingers blooming upward.

OOC: Collan is going to ready to cast _bless_ if he sees something obviously dangerous start to approach.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> ...
> Upon hearing the commotion, Collan draws his bow and nods his permission to Reggie...



(ooc: Ups, sorry, I meant a brief time after Reggie left the group to investigate the first sounds. The muffeled scream was likely him    )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2008)

*HP: 51 /AC: 17 / attk: +12*

Toruk runs in the direction of the noise, with his greatsword in hand, and he will strike down any hostile creature that emerges. He scream *"REGGIE!!! TORUK SAVES YOU!"*

[sblock=OOC]

Attack and Damage 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

*Forest, Round 1*

Paldon dismounts in as best position as he could to the front of the group, and prepares for whatever is coming.

Warren casts Mage Armor on himself and stays behind the the horses and his companions.

Jarek slides from the saddle and assumes a ready stance, shield before and sword held high behind ,as Collan draws his bow and readies himself after taking cover behind his horse

As Toruk runs in the direction of the noise, with his greatsword in hand, screaming "REGGIE!!! TORUK SAVES YOU!" a large dire boar meets his charge. Both combatants attacks hit and draw blood. Toruk feels the hot breath of the beast as they exchange blows. Jarek joins the fight with a sword swing, hitting it by an inch. Meanwhile, Collan channels Pelor's blessing.

[sblock=ooc]Toruk takes 16 points damage. The dire boar takes 16 from Toruk and 9 from Jarek. Warren casts Mage Armor and Collan Bless.

Initiative:
Paldon
Warren
Toruk
Collan
Jarek
Dire Boar
Arrak (still has his 1. round turn)

Note: If you not say I should, I will not use your PA. If you want to roll yourself, link the BBCode, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Apr 11, 2008)

*"Get behind it!"* Jarek shouts to Toruk as he himself slides to the side.  *"We'll have bacon in the morning!"*

(OOC: Try to flank with Toruk, but make sure Jarek stays between the boar and the rest of the party as much as possible).


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> (ooc: Ups, sorry, I meant a brief time after Reggie left the group to investigate the first sounds. The muffeled scream was likely him    )




Sorry I should have been more clear:



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> After your hearty breakfast, your adventurer group plus one follows the path to the keep into the woods. Halfway through, Collan and Reggie hear some strange noises.
> 
> "Did you hear this?", your scout asks. "Wait a minute, I will scout ahead."




When he asked if we heard, Collan nodded his mermission for Reggie to scout ahead (yes, even though Collan wasn't asked).  The "strange noises" are what I meant by "commotion."

Also, doesn't readying an action change your initiative to just before the trigger?  That would make those of us who readied (Collan, Jarek) act just before the boar, if you're using those rules.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2008)

*"Arg!"* the half orc roars in pain. * You hurt Reggie! TORUK KILL!!!!"* the barbarian shouts before slashing again. 

[sblock]
Use power attack -2 attack, +4 damage
Attack and Damage 

When invisible castle gets me a bad roll I'll swich to dm rolls lol[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 11, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

Collan nocks his arrow, pauses a moment to get a clear shot, and fires at the beast.  Then, holding the horse's reins, he starts walking around the battle toward where he thinks Reggie may have gone.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack:
+5 ranged, +1 masterwork bonus, +1 from bless, -4 for firing into melee without presise shot, +1 *IF* within 30 ft. = +3 or +4
1d8 damage
GM makes rolls.

Collan is going to walk around the others, toward Reggie, to see if he can be saved - he's trying to keep the horse between himself and the boar at all times.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 12, 2008)

Arrak struggles to get control of Mela's reigns, eventually getting control of the panicked horse. He flips down his warmask as he spurs Mela into action, shooting past the boar like a shot from a ballista, zooming towards Reggie's scream. Along the way, he pulls the string until the entire bow is bent, using his momentum and the force of the taut bow to send a single arrow screaming towards the boar.

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to fire at the thing along my move towards Reggie, passing close enough to take advantage of Point Blank Shot and Mounted Hunt.

*Mela* - Double move (160 ft., but since ranged combat occurs halfway through a double move, probably less) towards Reggie, making *SURE* to stay within 30 ft. of boar at time of attack (Move Action, Move Action).

*Arrak* - Standard Action to take a shot at the brute, using Point Blank Shot and Mounted Hunt. (+1 composite longbow [+2 Str] +3 ranged (1d8+3+2d6) - Attack -4 due to shooting into melee without Precise Shot, -2 for firing on a double move - 1d8 weapon, +1 magic, +2 Str, +2d6 Hunt).[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 12, 2008)

Paldon, Charges twoards the boar readying a full swing.

[sblock=OOC]
Charging the bear, Move 30ft, Power Attack +3, Attack +6, Damage 2d6+7
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2008)

*Forest Fight*

Arrak struggles to get control of Mela's reigns, eventually getting control of the panicked horse. He flips down his warmask as he spurs Mela into action, shooting past the boar like a shot from a ballista, zooming towards Reggie's scream. Along the way, he pulls the string until the entire bow is bent, using his momentum and the force of the taut bow to send a single arrow screaming towards the boar. The boar takes a nearly critical. It groans, it's eyes are full of battle madness.

Paldon charges towards the boar making a full swing that hits the boars neck.

The animal seems nearly dead, only it's ferocity keeps it moving.
[sblock=ooc]The dire boar takes 17 from Arrak (you forgot point blank shot and the the +1 to hit from bless) and 18 from Paldon (you forgot bless and the charge bonus). Rolled a 19 and a 17 for your attacks. I need a worse d20 for PCs   

Initiative:
Arrak x
Paldon x
Warren
Toruk
Collan
Jarek
Dire Boar[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 12, 2008)

Warren casts scorching ray at the chaging bohemeth.  Hoping to drop it before it gets any closer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

*Forest*

Warren casts scorching ray at the chaging bohemeth.  Dropping it before it gets any closer. You all smell the burned fur and meat.
[sblock=ooc]The dire boar takes 14 damage. It is dead. Rolled another 19 for attack (anyone wants to use IC  :\ [/sblock]
Arrak and Collan reach the wounded Reggie. He leans on a small trunk.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Lol...you could also sacrifice your PC die to the masses, and bring someone else in...this also reminds me of: http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/dorktower/archive.asp?nextform=viewcomic&id=1364

Also how heavy is the boar?[/sblock]

While Arrak and Collan are tending to Reggie, Paldon check how badly singed the boar carcass is and if it would be worth carrying to the fort.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2008)

"Reggie!! Where you be? Toruk is going!" the half orc shouts, following Arrak


----------



## Ilium (Apr 13, 2008)

Once the boar falls, Jarek jogs after the others to check on Reggie, and stand guard while the dwarf is attended to.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 13, 2008)

Collan bends over to examine the dwarf, and with uncharacteristic warmth says, "*Reggie, how badly are you hurt? Can you hear me?*"  Collan checks to see if Reggie is living.

[sblock=OOC]
If Reggie is not _dead_ dead then Collan will cast cure light wounds as quickly as he can, then help the dwarf to his feet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

*Forest*



			
				Kenku17 said:
			
		

> While Arrak and Collan are tending to Reggie, Paldon check how badly singed the boar carcass is and if it would be worth carrying to the fort.



The left shoulder is badly burned. To transport the whole body, you would need to drag it behind your horses. Paldon also spots an unknown green-black feathered arrow in it's right flank.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> "Reggie!! Where you be? Toruk is going!" the half orc shouts, following Arrak





			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Once the boar falls, Jarek jogs after the others to check on Reggie, and stand guard while the dwarf is attended to.





			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Collan bends over to examine the dwarf, and with uncharacteristic warmth says, "*Reggie, how badly are you hurt? Can you hear me?*"  Collan checks to see if Reggie is living.



The dwarf is alife, but seems hardly conscious and has an emty flask in his right hand. His shortbow lays next to him. There is a big cut along his hip, but the wound seems already closed.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Is the Arrow Arrack's and is there a way to Jeeryrig something with what we have to not ruin the body? I mean...it should make good pork chops[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Is the Arrow Arrack's and is there a way to Jeeryrig something with what we have to not ruin the body? I mean...it should make good pork chops[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]No, you don't know this kind of arrow. You can use survival to skin the boar and cut the meat in transportable chunks.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 13, 2008)

Arrak stands up after examining the dwarf, raising his mask. "He's not dead. We'll bring 'im back." Arrak deftly mounts Mela, trotting back over to the smoking corpse of the enormous boar. Scanning the corpse, he spots the green-feathered arrow, and pulls it out with a gentle tug, being careful not to damage it any further. Without a moments hesitation, he displays the arrow to Paldon. "I didn't shoot this. This thing's been running wild for some time now, and somebody wasn't as lucky as we were." He pauses for a moment, pondering the situation. "Might be a reward for slaying it - we should bring some evidence back to town, just in case. I need to borrow your sword."
[sblock=OOC]Mmm... pork chops... *drool* I'll handle the skinning. I'll take 10 with Survival +9 - that should cover it. So glad I decided to bring along that kukri! Can't imagine skinning a boar to be terribly hard. As for the sword... trust me, it'll be cool. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2008)

*"Reggi fine? Toruk happy!"* Toruk carries Reggie easily back to where the boar was laying. He sees the arrow been delivered to one of his mates. 
*"No, that be Reggies arrow, he has tiny toy for shotting, see?" *he shakes the short bow Reggi had next to him.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Arrak stands up after examining the dwarf, raising his mask. "He's not dead. We'll bring 'im back." Arrak deftly mounts Mela, trotting back over to the smoking corpse of the enormous boar. Scanning the corpse, he spots the green-feathered arrow, and pulls it out with a gentle tug, being careful not to damage it any further. Without a moments hesitation, he displays the arrow to Paldon. "I didn't shoot this. This thing's been running wild for some time now, and somebody wasn't as lucky as we were." He pauses for a moment, pondering the situation. "Might be a reward for slaying it - we should bring some evidence back to town, just in case. I need to borrow your sword."
> [sblock=OOC]Mmm... pork chops... *drool* I'll handle the skinning. I'll take 10 with Survival +9 - that should cover it. So glad I decided to bring along that kukri! Can't imagine skinning a boar to be terribly hard. As for the sword... trust me, it'll be cool. [/sblock]




"Sounds like a good idea" Paldon says, before passing Arrak the sword. Hearing Toruk, he asks "You sure Toruk? I mean...I don't doubt you, but you can't always be too careful."


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

"*Scouts don't shoot, Toruk.  They scout, they come back, and with friends they shoot.  I think it was not Reggie's arrow,*" Collan says, clearly chosing his words deliberately.

Addressing the group, Collan continues, "*Though it pains me to delay our progress, we may be best served by bringing the felled beast back to town and identifying the mystery arrow as being from a local hunter or the brigands we're after.  If we do this however, we will not have enough time today to reach our destination.  We can redeem this time by sweeping the wilderness closer to town before we return, possibly flushing out more clues in the process.*"

Turning to the dwarf, "*Reggie, I assume you are not so feared by your ordeal as to retire your services.*"  Collan's tone seems a bit more encouraging than inquisitive.

[sblock=OOC]Though I said Collan was going to shoot the boar, I don't see any evidence that it happened (probably because the boar died so fast).  Because of this, I'm assuming Collan has all his arrows and the one in the boar can't be his.

Also, does Reggie look like he's still pretty hurt?  Is he back up to full hp after the healing spell?[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Apr 14, 2008)

Jarek says, *"I don't think we should take that much time.  The boar is big and dangerous, but just a beast.  There may be bandits or orcs around, but isn't that why we came?  Let's be careful, yes, but I say we press on."*  He clouts the dwarf on the shoulder and gives him an encouraging grin.  *"Reggie's ready to go on, aren't you Reggie?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

*Forest afetermath*



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "*Scouts don't shoot, Toruk.  They scout, they come back, and with friends they shoot.  I think it was not Reggie's arrow,*" Collan says, clearly chosing his words deliberately.
> 
> Addressing the group, Collan continues, "*Though it pains me to delay our progress, we may be best served by bringing the felled beast back to town and identifying the mystery arrow as being from a local hunter or the brigands we're after.  If we do this however, we will not have enough time today to reach our destination.  We can redeem this time by sweeping the wilderness closer to town before we return, possibly flushing out more clues in the process.*"





			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek says, *"I don't think we should take that much time.  The boar is big and dangerous, but just a beast.  There may be bandits or orcs around, but isn't that why we came?  Let's be careful, yes, but I say we press on."*




"No, this isn't my arrow. The colors look like the ones of a local orc tribe." Reggie identifies the arrow fast.




			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Turning to the dwarf, "*Reggie, I assume you are not so feared by your ordeal as to retire your services.*"  Collan's tone seems a bit more encouraging than inquisitive.





			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> (Jarek) clouts the dwarf on the shoulder and gives him an encouraging grin.  *"Reggie's ready to go on, aren't you Reggie?"*




"Yeah, I'm fine, you seem to be a very capable group." Reggie anwers.



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Though I said Collan was going to shoot the boar, I don't see any evidence that it happened (probably because the boar died so fast).  Because of this, I'm assuming Collan has all his arrows and the one in the boar can't be his.
> 
> Also, does Reggie look like he's still pretty hurt?  Is he  back up to full hp after the healing spell?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]It wasn't Collan's or Arrk's arrow. Reggie looks like  back up to full hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "No, this isn't my arrow. The colors look like the ones of a local orc tribe." Reggie identifies the arrow fast.
> 
> "Dosen't sound unbelievable, they were probably hunting it then..." Paldon says  "and I agree, we need to press on, theres no need to take it back to town."


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 15, 2008)

"But he is already half way cooked.  We can't just leave him there. Warren says jokingly as he gets back on his horse ready to press forward.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 15, 2008)

*"I don't see why we can't grab a couple of hams real quick before we go..."* Jarek observes.  *"How long could it take?"*  Seeing the others mount up, he shrugs and says, *"There will be good eating for something today.  I'll drag the beast off the trail so we don't have to interrupt the wolves on the way back."*  He quickly does so, with help from his horse and a rope tied round the boar's leg and looped over his saddle pommel.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 15, 2008)

"*As you say, it would be good for us to press on.  Jarek, if you do keep some of that mean, you can believe that we'll be fighting over who gets the choice cut,*" Collan says with a smile.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 15, 2008)

"Toruk carry lunch" the barbarian cut some chunks of the boar with his sword and place them on his shoulders. "Toruk ready"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2008)

After taking some bits of the boar and a short ride, you all can see a high mountain rising before you. Its snowtipped peaks look high enough to touch the clouds, but the road winds up its ever-steepening slopes until the path reaches a plateau, sheltered beneath the mountain’s shoulders. There, tiny against the backdrop of stone and ice, lies Brightstone Keep.

[sblock=ooc]How does your group approach the Keep?

Walk the road?
Ride the road?
Climbing?[/sblock][sblock=Voda Vosa]







			
				Mellubb said:
			
		

> Voda I don't want to condescending, but there is now way you character is picking up a dire boar.




Mellubb is right.

From the SRD:


> Dire boars grow up to 12 feet long and weigh as much as 2,000 pounds.



[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Apr 16, 2008)

Jarek shakes his head.  *"Well whoever built this place knew what they were doing.  I don't see a good approach that's protected.  Maybe we should just mount up and rush it."*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jarek's not hopelessly stupid, but subtlety is not his strong suit.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek shakes his head.  *"Well whoever built this place knew what they were doing.  I don't see a good approach that's protected.  Maybe we should just mount up and rush it."*
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Jarek's not hopelessly stupid, but subtlety is not his strong suit.  [/SBLOCK]




"Why the need to rush it Jarek? I mean, even if someone is squatting on the keep I doubt they knows its defenses very well." Paldon Says


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 16, 2008)

Collan replies, "*Agreed.  We will risk the horses whether we are on them or not, and I'd prefer the chance to ride away swiftly if we are attacked.*"


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 16, 2008)

Arrak strings his bow and holds it at a ready position. "I'm always ready to ride. I can shoot past the castle as a distraction, if the ramparts are manned. Me 'n Mela will be fine."
[sblock=OOC]Now, bear in mind that, when it comes to missions, I use the terms "fun" and "suicide" synonymously. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2008)

"Toruk slash enemies" the half orc states.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 17, 2008)

*"I agree as well.  This way if we are ambushed we can just ride through.  We have to talk to each other upon contact though so no one is left behind."*


----------



## Ilium (Apr 17, 2008)

*"All right, then,"* Jarek says,* "Let's go.  Arrak, come up near the front so you won't have to ride over the rest of us if you get in a hurry."*  He taps his horse's sides and draws his sword as they move along the path.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 17, 2008)

Arrak gives a slightly wild grin, and flips down his mask yet again. "With pleasure." He then proceeds to ride just slightly in front of the others, bow trained on the ramparts, ready to spur Mela to blinding speed should the need arise.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Outside the Keep*

Your ride ends in front of a tower with a heavy portcullis. You hear and see no signs of life but the portcullis is closed.

(ooc: south east tower on your map. The portcullis is on the south of the tower)


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 17, 2008)

"Hmm...anyone have a rope or grappling hook I could to help me climb over?" Paldon asks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2008)

*"Toruk could bash door" * Toruk says shortly


----------



## Ilium (Apr 17, 2008)

*"Maybe Toruk, Paldon and I could lift the portcullis,"* Jarek offers.  *"Then one of you skinny fellows can crawl under and find a way to raise it."*


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 17, 2008)

Arrak dismounts Mela, eying the portcullis. "I'm not exactly skinny, but I'll head in. Lift it, and I'll dive under." He limbers up, stretching and preparing for the squeeze. He glances to Mela, and in a reassuring voice, says, "Don't worry, I can hold my own." Mela still appears nervous, but calms down visibly.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 17, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Toruk could bash door" * Toruk says shortly




"Sorry Toruk, but Id rather try to keep it mostly intact for our own safety once the keep is undercontrol." Paldon says and then to Jarek's suggestion "Sounds like a good idea to try Jarek." and starts to walk twoards the Porticulis and readies to attempt to lift it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Tower*

Jarek, Paldon and Toruk succeed at lifting the portcullis. Just as Arrak squeezed into the tower. You hear Reggie firing his bow and shouting: "Up there!" Moments later you all recognize an orc on the top of the tower, holding two javelins.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiatve:
Paldon
Arrak
Toruk
Orc
Collan
Reggie
Warren
Jarek[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Jarek, Paldon and Toruk succeed at lifting the portcullis. Just as Arrak squeezed into the tower. You hear Reggie firing his bow and shouting: "Up there!" Moments later you all recognize an orc on the top of the tower, holding two javelins.




Paldon curses under his breath as he does his best to size up the situation....

[sblock=Paldon's Plan of Action]Umm...delay until the Orc's turn, dodge the orc and then aid in the defense of whoever is in more danger. If no one really is, Aid Reggie in his next shot[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2008)

"Toruk kills" Toruk draw his longbow.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 18, 2008)

Warren will fire a magic missile at the orc.  (3d4+3)


----------



## Ilium (Apr 18, 2008)

As Toruk and Paldon release the portcullis, Jarek is left holding it.  He grinds his teeth and groans with the effort but barks out, *"Toruk!  Go with Arrak so he's not by himself!"*

OOC: Try to make the strength check to hold the portcullis up, if possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

*Tower 1*

Paldon curses under his breath as he does his best to size up the situation....
"Toruk kills", shouts Toruk as he draws his longbow and shoots at the orc, but misses.
The released portcullis nearly falls down with only Jarek holding it.

The orc throws one of his javelins at Warren, impaling him where he stands, even with Jareks aided defense. He grunts something in orcish.
[sblock=orcish]"We attacked. Wake others!"[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
Toruk misses the orc, but Warren is hit critically 14 damage! (Sorry pal)

Initiatve:
Paldon x
Arrak
Toruk x
Orc x
Collan
Reggie
Warren
Jarek[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 18, 2008)

Warren hits the ground hard as the javelyn lodges itself in his midsection.
(-2 before stabliztion rolls.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2008)

*"You kill Toruk friend! Toruk eats your heart!"* Shouts Toruk, hate driven, and shoots an arrow with all his might.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2008)

(ooc: still waiting for Arrak's and Collan's (re)actions)


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 20, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

OOC: Warren isn't dead is he?  A serious blow, yes, but I get the impression he's still relatively okay.  If not, Collan is going to heal him with a CLW.  Also, sorry about not replying, I've been sick.

Collan wordlessly draws his bow and lets loose an arrow at the watchman from the cover of his horse.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: Warren isn't dead is he?  A serious blow, yes, but I get the impression he's still relatively okay.  If not, Collan is going to heal him with a CLW.  Also, sorry about not replying, I've been sick.
> 
> Collan wordlessly draws his bow and lets loose an arrow at the watchman from the cover of his horse.




(OOC:Warren is BLEEDING! hes in -2...hes needs that CLW....unless someone wants to try to stabilize him for now...)


----------



## Ilium (Apr 21, 2008)

Jarek roars as Warren is struck down, but doesn't release the portcullis.  *"Someone get under the gate and help Arrak get it open so we can take the tower!"*

(OOC: Jarek doesn't follow the normal rules.  Do I have access to Lay On Hands?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> (OOC: Jarek doesn't follow the normal rules.  Do I have access to Lay On Hands?)




(ooc: yes, Warren is at -2 and bleeding. And yes, you have your normal Lay on Hands ability.)


----------



## Ilium (Apr 21, 2008)

(OOC: If Collan does not heal Warren before my turn comes, Jarek will drop the portcullis and Lay on Hands for Warren.  Hopefully someone with a better initiative will have dived under by then to help Arrak)


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 21, 2008)

"Sorry Jarek for letting go"  says Paldon, who does his best to quickly get back in position to help him hold it up. (OOC:I shouldn't of let go in the first place, as I don't have anything ranged I can do...)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

*Tower1*

Arrak tries to hold the portcullis open from the inside, having no chance to fight the orc.
Warren hits the ground hard as the javelyn lodges itself in his midsection, as Collan wordlessly draws his bow and lets loose an arrow at the watchman from the cover of his horse and hits his left shoulder. Besides him, Reggie takes also cover, but fumbles as he tries to shoot the orc. Jarek releases the gate to Laying Hands on Warren.

Paldon reacts instantly: "Sorry Jarek for letting go"  he says, as he does his best to quickly get back in position to help Arrak hold the portcullis up.
*"You kill Toruk friend! Toruk eats your heart!"* Shouts Toruk, hate driven, and shoots an arrow with all his might, but hitting only the roof. The orc throws his second javelin at Collan, but even misses his cover/horse. Than he moves out of sight.

[sblock=ooc]
Collan hits the orc for 4 dam. Reggie misses the orc. Jarek heals Warren back to 3 HP (you didn't specify how much healing you want to use). Toruk only hits the tower roof (the orc gets cover from this angle -> +4 AC).

Initiatve:
Paldon x x
Arrak x
Toruk x x
Orc x x
Collan x
Reggie x
Warren -
Jarek x[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Apr 21, 2008)

Jarek drags Warren to his feet, then pushes him toward the portcullis.  *"Under you go,"* he says, *"Let's all get inside where they can't shoot at us!"*  Then he wedges himself under the portcullis, helping to hold it aloft.

OOC: I wanted to use all my Lay on Hands.  Sorry I wasn't specific.  Main action I want to accomplish this round is to climb under the portcullis and try to wedge it open.  Either with some handy piece of rock, etc. or with Jarek's body, on hands and knees.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2008)

*"Hurry, orc calls his friends, Toruk hears"* Toruk says, moving nest to the portcullis to hold it open.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 21, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

[sblock=apology]Sorry, I feel really dumb.  Collan should have healed Warren, but I totally missed this: 







			
				Mellubb said:
			
		

> Warren hits the ground hard as the javelyn lodges itself in his midsection.
> (-2 before stabliztion rolls.)



But I guess that it opened up the opportunity for the paladin to be very paladin-esque, so at least some good came out of it.[/sblock]

Collan ducks as the orc's javelin goes over his head.  With a gesture, Collan reaches his hand behind his back and the javelin changes direction and floats back to meet his grasp. Handing off the javelin to the nearest one who can best use it, Collan keeps quiet, pats Jarek on the shoulder, and nocks another arrow.

[sblock=OOC for Walking Dad]Collan used mage hand (off an item, he didn't cast a spell) to retrieve the javelin.  I think that Paldon and Toruk are nearby and might be able to put the thing to good use, but it seems like Paldon might instead be trying to hold up the door.  Regardless, I want to make it available to someone besides Collan to throw back at an orc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 21, 2008)

"Someone heal him, and everybody get under this thing already!" Paldon yells as he holds it grudgedly...

[sblock=OOC] If by my turn everyone is under, ill take the Jav from Collan's Mage hand, and look out from the tower to see if the Orc started to summon "reinforments"[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

(ooc: Waiting for the posts of Mellubb and Lord Slaw)


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 22, 2008)

Warren is still unconscious I ma not sure what you want of me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Warren is still unconscious I ma not sure what you want of me.



Warren is at 3 HP, thanks to Lay on Hands.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 23, 2008)

OOC:  My bad I must have missed that part.

Warren scurries toward the wall trying to find something to hide behind.  If he can see any orcs/badguys from that vanage point he will fire scorching ray to defend himself and the party.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2008)

*Into the tower*

Collan ducks as the orc's javelin goes over his head.  With a gesture, Collan reaches his hand behind his back and the javelin changes direction and floats back to meet his grasp. Handing off the javelin to the nearest one who can best use it, Collan keeps quiet, pats Jarek on the shoulder, and nocks another arrow.
Reggie sprints to  and under through the portcullis
Warren scurries toward the wall trying to find something to hide behind.  He looks for any orcss from that vanage point to fire a scorching ray but doesn't see anyone.
Jarek pushes Warren toward the portcullis.  *"Under you go,"* he says, *"Let's all get inside where they can't shoot at us!"*  Then he wedges himself under the portcullis, helping to hold it aloft.
Paldon takes the javelin from Collan and looks at the tower to see if the orc started to summon "reinforments".
*"Hurry, orc calls his friends, Toruk hears"* Toruk says, moving next to the portcullis to hold it open.
Inside the tower you hear heavy bootsteps, coming from above. Easily a half-dozen orcs.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiatve:
Paldon x x x
Arrak x - -
Toruk x x x
Orc(s) x x x
Collan x x
Reggie x x
Warren - x
Jarek x x

Collan is next.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2008)

If Toruk see an orc, he will shoot an arrow from his bow, and then draw his greatsword, for the melee. 

[sblock=OOC]Redied action: shoot the first orc on sight: attack damage 
Wow great rolls! I'm starting to think invisible castle really loves me!
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 25, 2008)

[sblock=I HAVE RETURNED!]Sorry for my absence, I just finished finals, so I'm free for the rest of the summer. No more delays! [/sblock]
Arrak strains to keep the portcullis open, swearing loudly as he hears the approaching orcs. "Damn! Under the gate, we need everybody for this!" Gritting his teeth, he barks out, "Toruk! Paldon! Jarek! Form up in front, prepare for engagement, hold the line! Collan, Warren! Form up on me, cover the front line! Reggie, keep mobile, try to catch 'em off guard!" He then quickly surveys the interior of the tower, looking for anything that could give an advantage.

[sblock=OOC]OK, what's in here (in detail)? Specifically, I'm looking for a nice sturdy table to kick over and take cover behind, to entrench our position and give a lurvely little tactical advantage. But, anything will do - glass, open flames, grenades... I just love creative tactical advantages!  And, yeah, I'm going to help keep the portcullis up until everybody's under. Sorry if I seem rude, but Arrak's used to a pretty militaristic style of fighting, what with being a desert mercenary, and all.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 25, 2008)

Javelin in hand, Paldon stands ready to drill an orc

[sblock=OOC]Paldon will throw the Javelin at the first Orc that comes into range of the Javelin[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 25, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

Collan ducks, springs, and rolls under the lifted gate. Kneeling to the side of the gate, bow in hand, he appears to be taking Arrak's words seriously.

OOC: Move action to squeeze through.  Readied to put an arrow into the first _alerted_ orc he sees within range.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 25, 2008)

Once everyone is under the portcullis, Jarek slides himself out as well, wincing as the heavy gate slams to the ground behind him.  He then struggles to his feet and moves into the tower, sword and shield at the ready.

_OOC: Not quite sure about order of events here, but Jarek will hold action until everyone is through, then try his best to get to the front of the group._


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 25, 2008)

Warren will scurry under the portcullis and try to find cover to hide behind.  He knows another hit like the one he took will likely kill him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Tower Fight*

Collan ducks, springs, and rolls under the lifted gate. Kneeling to the side of the gate, bow in hand, he appears to be taking Arrak's words seriously.
Warren scurries under the portcullis and finds cover to hide behind a table. He knows another hit like the one he took will likely kill him.
Reggie is with him, hiding behind the table.
Jarek will holds his actions until everyone is through.
Arrak strains to keep the portcullis open, swearing loudly as he hears the approaching orcs. "Damn! Under the gate, we need everybody for this!" Gritting his teeth, he barks out, "Toruk! Paldon! Jarek! Form up in front, prepare for engagement, hold the line! Collan, Warren! Form up on me, cover the front line! Reggie, keep mobile, try to catch 'em off guard!" He then quickly surveys the interior of the tower, looking for anything that could give an advantage. He sees three chairs and one sturdy table. There is one door into this room.
The door opens and two orcs try to come into the room, but the first one is killed by Toruk's shot through the portcullis. The other one tries to hit Collan, but misses.The orcs are holding falchions.
Another ono appears on the top of the tower, but is killed by Paldon's javelin throw. He falls down with a gurgling scream.

[sblock=ooc]Two orcs dead.

Initiatve:
Arrak x - - x
Toruk x x x x
Paldon x x x x
Orc(s) x x x x
Collan x x x
Reggie x x x
Warren - x x
Jarek x x x

Collan is next.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 26, 2008)

OOC:has Collan used the other Jav?


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 26, 2008)

Warren, seeing nothing to provide adequate cover, stays behind the fighter up front.  He unleashes a scorching ray at the orc if it is not dead on his turn.  If the orc is dead he will wait for another one to appear and scorch it.  If more than one appear he fire at one using a ranged weapon if possible.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 28, 2008)

Jarek winces as the portcullis slams to the ground behind him, then scrambles to his feet and charges the nearest orc, shouting *"I'll teach you to go sticking my friends!"*

_OOC: If any orcs are still up and within a single move, take it and attack with longsword.  Otherwise just get in the front of the group to be ready for any other arrivals_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2008)

Toruk let his bow falls on the ground, and wields his massive Greatsword. He moves to the front, shouting in orc *"I'll cut you down like trees!" *


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 28, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Kenku17 said:
			
		

> OOC:has Collan used the other Jav?



Collan passed that javelin off to someone else.  Living Dad posted this: "Paldon takes the javelin from Collan."  He later posted this: "Another [orc] appears on the top of the tower, but is killed by Paldon's javelin throw. He falls down with a gurgling scream."  So, in poetic justice the javelin that missed Collan killed an orc.  Nice!

If Paldon has other javelins, he hasn't used them yet.

Living Dad, Collan had readied to shoot the first orc he saw.  I'm assuming he did not get a chance to do that when they attacked him?[/sblock]

Collan takes a step into the corner and pulls out a scroll rimmed with golden fur.  His incantations are brief, curt, and stunted compared to the flowery speech he usually uses.  The only effect the orcs see from his magic is a ripple spreading from head to toe, as most of the gold on Collan's clothing suddenly glows.  But, they can see on their reflection in Jarek's armor as he charges something large, golden, and _moving behind them_!

Collan smiles at the orcs and says, "*Come forth Eranon, and teach the oro'dren a lesson!*"

[sblock=effect]Collan summoned a celestial wolf off of a scroll, appearing just behind the orcs so hopefully we'll get some flanking out of him.  For kicks I'm calling the wolf Eranon, and I decided elves aught to have their own word for orcs: _oro'dren_.  Eranon should get to attack the orcs this turn, and on Collan's next two turns before he vanishes.  Here are the stats for easy reference:

*Eranon (Celestial Wolf)*
Medium magical beast
*Hit Dice*: 2d8+4 (13 hp)
*Speed*: 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class*: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12 
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +1/+2
*Full Attack*: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Smite Evil, Trip
*Special Qualities*: Darkvision 60 ft., Low-light vision, Resistance 5 (acid, cold, and electricity), Scent, Spell Resistance 7
*Saves*: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
*Abilities*: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills*: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1*
*Feats*: Track, Weapon Focus (bite)
Wolves are pack hunters known for their persistence and cunning.
*Combat*
A favorite tactic is to send a few individuals against the foe’s front while the rest of the pack circles and attacks from the flanks or rear.
*Smite Evil (Su)*: Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe. (+2 damage)
*Trip (Ex)*: A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 28, 2008)

OOCk, just curious...although that is something to think about buying later for the character, as I seem to always leave my guys without range potential.

Paldon redraws his greatsword as he readies to strike the next attacker in close range


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

*First Tower*

Collan takes a step into the corner and pulls out a scroll rimmed with golden fur.  His incantations are brief, curt, and stunted compared to the flowery speech he usually uses.  The only effect the orcs see from his magic is a ripple spreading from head to toe, as most of the gold on Collan's clothing suddenly glows.  But, they can see on their reflection in Jarek's armor as he charges something large, golden, and _moving behind them_!
Collan smiles at the orcs and says, "*Come forth Eranon, and teach the oro'dren a lesson!*"
[sblock=Bihlbo]Sorry, forgot your readied action. You have one good by the DM   
On that, I allow your wolf to appear instantly and not at the start of the next round.[/sblock]
Eranon smites the orc from behind and brings him down at the floor.
Reggie stays behind cover.
Warren, seeing nothing to provide adequate cover, stays behind the fighter up front.  He unleashes a scorching ray at the orc, burning him badly.
Jarek still holds the portcullis, signaling the others to get in the tower.
[sblock=Ilium]I read your ICC post. I hope you are okay with this action.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]The orc took damage and is prone now, but still conscious.

Initiatve:
Arrak x - - x
Toruk x x x x
Paldon x x x x
Orc(s) x x x x
Collan x x x x
Reggie x x x x
Warren - x x x
Jarek x x x x

Arrak is next, round 4 completed.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Out of curiosity, how far away is that table? If I could take a 5-foot step to get to it, then give it a good kick (move action, I presume?) to knock it over, then I'd have great cover to shoot at the orcs from. But, to be honest, it's mostly for coolness.  If that isn't doable, I'll just strafe across the room, moving 10 ft. to the side and away from the orcs, of course keeping within 30 ft. At that point, I'd take one well-aimed shot at any orc not currently engaged in melee. After figuring out the position of that table, I'll give a quick post describing my actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2008)

*Tower map*








```
..D
....S
..TT.
P...C
 .D.

S=Stairs
D=Door
T=Table
C=Chair
P=Portcullis
```

The portcullis is opposite to the stairs.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Arrak jumps over to a nearby table, giving it a solid kick and knocking it onto its side. "Ranged support, take cover!" As he yells, he focuses on the nearest orc, letting loose an arrow from his strained bow directly at the brute.

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step to the table, move action to kick the thing over, and standard action to turn an orc into an hors d'oeuvre (Atk 1d20+9, Dmg 1d8+4).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2008)

*End of the first tower fight*

Arrak jumps over to the nearby table, giving it a solid kick and knocking it onto its side. "Ranged support, take cover!" As he yells, he focuses on the nearest orc, letting loose an arrow from his strained bow directly at the lying brute, killing him with a lung shot
Toruk let his bow falls on the ground out side the tower, and wields his massive Greatsword. He moves to the front through the portcullis, shouting in orc *"I'll cut you down like trees!" *
Paldon redraws his greatsword as he readies to strike the next attacker in close range.
Four more orcs enter the room. Two fall in the first round for Toruk's and Paldon's blows. A third is killed by Warren's Scorching Ray. The last one tries to run for savety, but is killed by attacks of opportunity as he moves by.
The tower lies in the silence of death.


[sblock=ooc]Congratulations, you have taken the tower. Good tactics after the initial confusion. You can stop now posting in turns.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Apr 30, 2008)

Jarek finally shrugs the heavy portcullis off his back, wincing as it breaks the silence with a rather final-sounding boom.

He gets heavily to his feet, stretches the kink out of his back and says, *"Well done, all.  Is everyone all right?"*


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Arrak stands up from behind the table, cracking his neck back and forth. "Didn't even have time to warm up..." He crosses over to the fallen orcs, examining them for anything of immediate value or significance.

After checking the orcs out, he turns to the closed portcullis, and says in a gruff voice, "Don't feel good about Mela. I'm gonna go get him in here. Toruk, you wanna do the honors?" Arrak nods towards the portcullis.


----------



## Kenku17 (May 1, 2008)

While Arrak and Toruk go get Mela, Paldon checks one of the doors.

[sblock=OOC]Paldon will open one of the doors(unless it looks trapped or is locked) and take a look down the hallway[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2008)

"Aye brother, Toruk lift with legs" Toruk says, holding the portcullis open again. "Pick Toruk bow if you go out"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> While Arrak and Toruk go get Mela, Paldon checks one of the doors.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Paldon will open one of the doors(unless it looks trapped or is locked) and take a look down the hallway[/sblock]



[sblock=Kenku]For a fighter, the door doesn't look trapped. Are you sure you want to try to open it?[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (May 1, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> [sblock=Kenku]For a fighter, the door doesn't look trapped. Are you sure you want to try to open it?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Yea, I will...after all I don't see a reason for the Orcs to booby trap doors that they need to get through to guard the tower[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

[sblock=Kenku]The door opens to a passageway. A look at your map shows that one will lead to another tower and the other to a bigger building.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (May 1, 2008)

"Course Looks clear this way guys" Paldon says, as he peers down the hallway a little more.


----------



## Ilium (May 2, 2008)

Jarek moves to the door with Paldon.  *"All right.  Let's move out.  Stick close together."* 

_OOC: I assume Jarek and one of the other heavy hitters will be up front.  One of the "tough guys" should probably be in back as well, in case of sneaky ambushes. _


----------



## Kenku17 (May 2, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Jarek moves to the door with Paldon.  *"All right.  Let's move out.  Stick close together."*
> 
> _OOC: I assume Jarek and one of the other heavy hitters will be up front.  One of the "tough guys" should probably be in back as well, in case of sneaky ambushes. _




[sblock=OOC]Having no Spot check, Paldon will take up front[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Has anybody heard anything about Warren/Mellubb? I want the whole group ready to continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2008)

*"Toruk goes in the place big brain partners says he goes."* Toruk says, placing his composite bow in place, and grappling his sword hilt firmly.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 3, 2008)

Collan continues on, following the others down the passage, ready with his bow.


----------



## Mellubb (May 3, 2008)

OOC: Sorry

Warren crawls out of his hiding spot and says Collan, do you mind healing me a bit before we move on, please?


----------



## Bihlbo (May 4, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/3/3*

"*Think nothing of it,*" Collan whispers to Jarek as he casts _cure moderate wounds_.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

OOC: Warren is completely healed.

Do you want to move to the next tower, or to the bigger buildings?


----------



## Mellubb (May 4, 2008)

Which tower are we in right now?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Your ride ends in front of a tower with a heavy portcullis. You hear and see no signs of life but the portcullis is closed.
> 
> (ooc: south east tower on your map. The portcullis is on the south of the tower)



[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (May 4, 2008)

Collan says, "*Allow me to assess the situation.*"

He slings his bow across his back and reaches down to pick up one of the orcs' weapons. Then, with a flick of his finger against the brim of his hat, he suddenly appears to be the very orc whose weapon he just took, complete with bloody wounds and a hateful snarl, but also with a worn leather skullcap. With a bound he exits the tower to take a look around.

[sblock=OOC]I am not sure if a hat of disguise allows you to look like a different humanoid or not. "You can't change your body type" sounds an awful lot to me like it means Type (as in, you have to stay humanoid and can't look like an animal). So, I think this trick should work, so long as Collan doesn't get close to any orcs and doesn't need to sound like an orc.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> ... to take a look around.




[sblock=Bihlbo]From the SRD:
Hat of Disguise
This apparently normal hat allows its wearer to alter her appearance as with a disguise self spell. As part of the disguise, the hat can be changed to appear as a comb, ribbon, headband, cap, coif, hood, helmet, and so on. 

Your plan sounds good to me:

There seem to be other orc sentinels on the other towers, but they don't seem to be alarmed, yet. On the courtyard, you see two doglike creatures chained to a well.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (May 5, 2008)

Jarek sighs in obvious irritation at Collan's flair for subterfuge.  He says to the priest, *"I'd rather have a stand-up fight, but if you insist...be careful."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2008)

*"Aye Toruk likes smashing better"* the half orc comments.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I have no idea what would look like the best place for the characters to go next. I'm assuming that Collan has a much better idea than I do, since he can see around. Walking Dad, could you please supply for me the direction Collan thinks looks like the best place to go?[/sblock]

As Collan returns, Toruk notices that though the elf's orcish appearance looks just like the dead orc in the tower, the blood splatter is different. It seems to form an abstract sun-like image across Collan's armor.

Whispering, Collan says, "*Give me a cut from that boar we felled this morning. Something of poor quality is fine, let's not waste what we could keep.*" As the meat is being selected he says, "*Maybe we need the horses inside the gate?*"

Collan never touches the meaty bone, but holds out his hand and causes it to float close by. "*When I distract their canines I'll watch for the sentries on the other towers. Wait for my signal before you move out. We should be able to push on without being noticed so we can rush the orcs more unawares. Let's not get too blood-hungry, friends.*"

Collan steps back into the courtyard and attempts to create a distraction for the dog-like creatures. Soon, when it looks like the sentries are not paying attention, he gives the signal.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

*In the courtyard*

[sblock=Collan]As you got near the creatures you can dicern more details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They don't seem to be regular dogs. Will you proceed with your plan? The well is nearly in the middle of the courtyard. The orcs on the towers seem drowsy.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (May 6, 2008)

Collan returns, his face shifting back to his normal elvish countenance. "*The creatures I thought to be dogs are... something more. But the sentries on the towers are likely at the end of their shift, or the orcs are nocturnal - they seem drowsy, is what I mean. So, do we rush the canines and hope they do not howl? I would like to avoid having the entire fortress attack us at once.*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2008)

*"Can't we shoot from here? Orcs can't shoot us from utside Toruk thinks. If orcs come to fight with swords we can ambush them in here. Toruk smart?"* Toruk suggests, scratching his head.


----------



## Ilium (May 6, 2008)

Jarek says *"Why don't we just go up the stairs, and avoid the courtyard altogether?"*  His eyes become slightly unfocused as he is clearly picturing himself heroically confronting orcs on the battlements, complete with dramatic backlighting.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 6, 2008)

"*Toruk is still smart,*" Collan says, referring to when the half orc first met the cleric months ago. "*But I'm worried that if arrows fly, the orc may simply run, alert the others, and not give us a chance to kill him until he is in a mob of his own allies.*"

OOC: What stairs?? Did I miss something? Yeah, why aren't we going up the stairs?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: What stairs?? Did I miss something? Yeah, why aren't we going up the stairs?



see post 170
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4193311&postcount=170


----------



## Mellubb (May 6, 2008)

If we are worried about them running I could web them.  I doubt the would get away from it.


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 7, 2008)

Arrak ponders for a moment, then speaks up. "Send a few up the stairs, to get a better vantage point, and give ranged support from high ground. I'll go."


----------



## Bihlbo (May 7, 2008)

Collan seems releaved as he shifts back to his own raiment and form. Some of the blood splatter from the wounds of the orc however do not change shape, and instead shift to a bright red silken sun motif across his dublet, and his cape now appears on the other side. "*That seems sound. Do what you can to not alert the hounds below. That means no throwing dead orcs from the palisade if it can be helped.*"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

ooc: who goes where? If you split your group, post the members of the seperate groups, please. Give me a signal if one group wants to enter another "room".


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 7, 2008)

Arrak nods at Collan. "If it can be helped." He glances around to the rest of the party, and gives a faint grin, baring some of his teeth. "Any volunteers for a party on the palisades?"


----------



## Ilium (May 7, 2008)

*"That's for me,"* Jarek says.  *"If you, Warren and I go up, the two of you can rain down fire on the courtyard while I keep the orcs at bay."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2008)

"Toruk goes where smart friends say" the half orc states


----------



## Kenku17 (May 8, 2008)

"Ill support the low ground" Paldon says, as he goes to pull the Jav out of the Orc(ooc:eh ehy not its still very useful if we are to survive this)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2008)

OOC:

Up: Arrak, Warren and Jarrek.

The rest stays down and do what?


----------



## Kenku17 (May 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Up: Arrak, Warren and Jarrek.
> 
> The rest stays down and do what?




[sblock=OOC: ]Umm...I guess ill hold frontside, and follow the plan, whatever it is, heaving the Javelin at the first Orc I see attacking us.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (May 12, 2008)

OOC: I'm pretty sure the plan is that the ones going up the stairs are going to attack the sentry up there, and the rest of us will stay hiding as best we can, ready with weapons drawn, in case more orcs join the fight or come out into the courtyard.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2008)

OCC: I was thinking that.


----------



## Kenku17 (May 13, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm pretty sure the plan is that the ones going up the stairs are going to attack the sentry up there, and the rest of us will stay hiding as best we can, ready with weapons drawn, in case more orcs join the fight or come out into the courtyard.




OOC:Sounds good, ill gaurd the left doorway Jav ready in case.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2008)

The tower you are all in, seems clear. Will the group move next to another tower, into the courtyard or to one of the bigger buildings?


----------



## Kenku17 (May 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> The tower you are all in, seems clear. Will the group move next to another tower, into the courtyard or to one of the bigger buildings?




"Hmm...I say we check the other tower before we deal with any of the larger buildings, just to make sure thier isn't anyone else that would sound an early alarm" says Paldon.


----------



## Ilium (May 14, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> "Hmm...I say we check the other tower before we deal with any of the larger buildings, just to make sure thier isn't anyone else that would sound an early alarm" says Paldon.



*"Sounds good to me,"* Jarek agrees.  He heads toward the other tower cautiously.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

ooc: to make it clear. there are two ways in the other towers: through the courtyard or an the gangway on the wall.


----------



## Ilium (May 14, 2008)

OOC: I'm assuming we climb the stairs and go along the wall, so as not to get eaten by the nasty doggies in the courtyard.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

ooc: roll call in the ooc thread!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

*Tower*

Before you proceed with your plan, Arrak insists to looking for Mela. Warren and Reggie volunteer to assist...

As the other wait for their return, Toruk hears a muffled scream from the outside, than... nothing


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2008)

The half orc holds still for a minute, his ears moving. "Toruk hear screaming outside. Now not hear nothing." Toruk says. "Toruk go looky" he states, sword in hand as he moves towards the exit.


----------



## Ilium (May 30, 2008)

Jarek nods and moves to back up Toruk, following closely behind him.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

As Toruk reaches the portkullis, he only sees Warren. Nonmoving, in a puddle of his own blood.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2008)

*"NOOOOOO!!" *Toruk screams with all the power of his chest, as he draw his greatsword and rushes out, looking for the murderer. His eyes inyected with blood, look for any sign of the dire enemy who take down his partner.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

After you all rush the body and searched for evidences, you find some clues:

Warren died from piercing wound in his neck.
The attacker used poison.
There were more than one.
They used magic to get away.
No trace of Reggie or Arrak.
Mela is poisoned, too. But the horse had a better fortitude than the wizard.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock]Somewhere Feather rattles against her bindings or if unconsous drools a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2008)

*"Toruk confused!"* the half orc says, chilling out.* "Where foe be? Tell Toruk"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

ooc: where are the other players? You heard Toruk!


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Collan looks about, considering his options.

OOC - I admit, I'm confused. Who is in the tower and who got hurt outside? Who is Mela? It sounds like only Toruk and Jarek ran out to see what happened, is that right?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

[sblock]
Somewhere near Feather, Rowan looks up as he hears the sounds of chains rattling. He had tried for hours to slip the bonds, but to no avail. His halfling agility was no match for his restraints.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Collan looks about, considering his options.
> 
> OOC - I admit, I'm confused. Who is in the tower and who got hurt outside? Who is Mela? It sounds like only Toruk and Jarek ran out to see what happened, is that right?




ooc:

My post:


> Tower
> Before you proceed with your plan, Arrak insists to looking for Mela. Warren and Reggie volunteer to assist...
> 
> As the other wait for their return, Toruk hears a muffled scream from the outside, than... nothing



Mela is Arrak's horse.

I thought you all will investigate after hearing Toruk


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 6, 2008)

(OOC:I apologize for dissapearing)

Leaving the tower, Paldon looks around as he looks around as he hears Toruk's remark, trying to see if he can spot something...

(OOC:if he doesn't find anything that will show the attackers, Paldon will suggest moving Warren's body inside the tower for the time being, and then to attempt to search agian.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

After your search brings no new evidences, you all agree to press on (ooc: There are two more players waiting).

Will your decreased number change your tactics?


----------



## Ilium (Jun 6, 2008)

*"We need to secure this area before we can find our missing comrades,"* Jarek observes.  *"Let's continue as planned."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

After hiding the body, Paldon, Toruk, Collan and Jarek move to the next tower. Like a miracle, they seem to be unnoticed by the orc sentries. (ooc: light sensitivity + no ranks in spot    )

Standing before the door to the upper part of the tower, th small group plans their further tactics...


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]light Sensitivity!...Anyone have a flashbang of some sort?[/sblock]

"There are probably more gaurds directly behind the door...unless someones go something that will completly surprise them, or blow the door down, were going to have to do this the hard way...unless someones got a better suggestion" Paldon says as he judges what it will take to knock down the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2008)

"Toruk bash door" Toruk says, and draw his greatsowrd, rise it above his head and awaits for an orden.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

ooc: waiting till the evening for Collan and Jarek's thoughts. Then moving on. We need to speed up the game a bit. I will not let it die...


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 9, 2008)

[sblock=occ]Bump.  And since we are waiting do I see anything?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

*2nd tower, 2nd floor*

After bashing open the door, you enter the second floor of the second tower. A quick examination reveals two bound humanoids with sacks put on their heads. The humanoids are medium and small sized. There is also a chest in the room and stairs to go down to the second floor.
Toruk and Collan hears some stepps, approaching from below.
[sblock=rhun & hornedturtle]You are the bound humanoids. If you have darkvision, you could see the inside of the sack the orcs put on your head    . You are bound and gagged, too. You heard nothing but the sounds of one other prisoner next to you for quite awhile, but now you hear a smashing of steel on wood.

You were exploring the keep with a half-elf monk and a hired dwarven "scout" named Reggie. But you were betrayed by the dwarf, who killed the monk (using a poisoned arrow) and alarmed the orcs before fleeing the keep himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> After bashing open the door, you enter the second floor of the second tower. A quick examination reveals two bound humanoids with sacks put on their heads. The humanoids are medium and small sized. There is also a chest in the room and stairs to go down to the second floor.
> Toruk and Collan hears some stepps, approaching from below.
> [sblock=rhun & hornedturtle]You are the bound humanoids. If you have darkvision, you could see the inside of the sack the orcs put on your head    . You are bound and gagged, too. You heard nothing but the sounds of one other prisoner next to you for quite awhile, but now you hear a smashing of steel on wood.
> 
> You were exploring the keep with a half-elf monk and a hired dwarven "scout" named Reggie. But you were betrayed by the dwarf, who killed the monk (using a poisoned arrow) and alarmed the orcs before fleeing the keep himself.[/sblock]




"Collan, you take care of the prisoners, Ill deal with whatever is coming up" Paldon says as he readies the Jav(or his greatword if he forgot the Jav) for whatever is coming up the stairs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 9, 2008)

*"Toruk kills"* the half orc positions himself next to the stairs, reading his greatsword to kill whatever comes into the room.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 9, 2008)

Jarek, strides to the top of the stairs, brazenly standing in view of whoever is climbing them, ready to challenge the first worthy foe he sees.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 9, 2008)

*"Ever Valorous, Paldon,"* Collan whispers as he pats the young fighter on the arm.

Leaning down close to the prisoners, Collan rests his gloved hands on their shoulders. Reasoning that no orc is going to waste _good_ cloth on prisoners, he assumes that they can see him well enough through the fabric. *"Keep silent for just a moment while we secure the room, and soon you'll be out of this wreched entrapment. I'll not free you till then, so as to not put you in too much danger," *he whispers at the captives.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

[sblock=recap]
Your group shall investigate Brightstone Keep in service to the church of Pelor.
After a short time in the town of Marikest, you hired a dwarven scout named Reggie.
On your way through the woods you were attacked by a wounded dire boar.
At the keep, after a heroic fight, you secured one tower.
Shortly afterwards, you lost Arrak and your scout and found the dead Warren outside the tower (they wanted to get Arrak's horse Mela).
Avoiding the dog-like beasts in the courtyard, your group entered  the second tower's second floor, using the way above the wall.
Here you found bound and gagged prisoners (a male halfling and a female human). You heard stepps and readied yourself for a fight.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dramatis Personae]
Reggie, Dwarf - NPC
Arrak, Ranger, Half-Orc - (ex) Lord Slaw
Mela, Arrak's Horse - NPC
Warren, Wizard (deceased) - Mellubb

Jarek, Human Paladin - Illium
Collan, Elf Cleric - Bihlbo
Toruk, Half-Orc Barbarian - Voda Vosa
Paldo, Human Fighter - Kenku17

?, Halfling? Wizard - rhun
Feather, Human Sorceress - hornedturtle[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 9, 2008)

"Oum ae uue eete mmmm ouuuue uf eere!" - bound female.

[sblock=mumble]Who are you, get me out of here![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

"Wll," comes a gagged muffle from behind the sackcloth covering the head of the small humanoid. "ooo ertly dn sn lk n oc."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 10, 2008)

ooc: Pisst we're gagged!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*2nd Tower Fight*

The Keep:






Tower Intrerior:





[sblock=ooc]
Hm, the game seems slower, me making all the rolls. What do you think about switching to Invisible Castle? Reactive, perception and some other rolls will be still made by the DM.

No surprise round.
Toruk, Collan, Feather and Paldon, please post your action in round 0.5
Afterwards we will alternate between orcs and PCs (orcs first).


Initiatve:

Toruk
Collan
Feather (still gagged and bound)
Paldon
Orcs
'Rhun' (still need your chara in the RG) (still gagged and bound)
Jarek[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 12, 2008)

Since Feather is still bound and gagged (and I have nothing better to do) she will attempt a escape artest check to get free herself. 1d20+1=10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1624387/


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 12, 2008)

(ooc:just going on your suggestion from OOC)

"Jarek with me" Paldon says as he walks over to a good position to block the doorway to the stairs, drawing his Javelin.

[sblock=OOC]Paldon will look down the stairs and attempt to skewer the first enemy he sees. If they are too close, he will drop the Jav, and draw his sword, in prep for AoO or defending himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2008)

Toruk put his bulking body behind the door, greatsowrd at the ready to cut some orc heads.

OOC: Readied action: attack first foe to came from the stairs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> (ooc:just going on your suggestion from OOC)
> 
> "Jarek with me" Paldon says as he walks over to a good position to block the doorway to the stairs, drawing his Javelin.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Paldon will look down the stairs and attempt to skewer the first enemy he sees. If they are too close, he will drop the Jav, and draw his sword, in prep for AoO or defending himself.[/sblock]



ooc: The doors are closed for now. Will you open the door to peak down the stairs? If not, the orcs will be in melee range ones they opened the door and you should ready a melee attack.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: The doors are closed for now. Will you open the door to peak down the stairs? If not, the orcs will be in melee range ones they opened the door and you should ready a melee attack.




(OOC:Hmm...Id say open the door and only slam it shut if there are Javs about to come flying at me and Jarek, as that little extra element of surprise is helpful, and allows me to better use Bulwark)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> (OOC:Hmm...Id say open the door and only slam it shut if there are Javs about to come flying at me and Jarek, as that little extra element of surprise is helpful, and allows me to better use Bulwark)



ooc: Take a 5 foot step and open the door are your action? And you ready the standard action to throw a javelin at the first approaching orc?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

"Tm t gt ow o er" comes the halfling's muffled voice through the sack, as he begins to struggle against his bonds in an attempt to free himself.

*Rowan has been posted, but I still have a little bit of work to do on the equipment front...WD, can you check him over and make sure he conforms to your house rules (especially hit points...I had no clue how to figure them).

Initiative: 11
Escape Artist: 10*


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 12, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

Collan stands and noticing the movements of his allies, gets ready for battle.

OOC: Collan readies to shoot his longbow at the first orc he sees.

initiative (1d20+2=4) 
longbow attack roll (1d20+6=15), longbow damage (1d8=3)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

*Round  0.5*

Those near the stairs (Paldon and Toruk) see two orcs approaching the second floor. Their advance is suddenly halted, as Paldon's javelin hits the left one in his leg. Badly hurt but not falling, they hustle back screaming to the door to the first floor, but you hear that the door is closed before they are able to enter
[sblock=ooc]
Paldon hit the orc with a javelin for 5 damage.
The other readied actions aren't triggered (They don't moved in melee range or in Collans sight.

Escape Artist DC is 18.

Please post your actions for round two
(in any order, I will arrange them to fit the intiative count)

Initiatve:
Rowan (still gagged and bound)
Jarek
Toruk
Collan
Feather (still gagged and bound)
Paldon
Orcs[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 12, 2008)

*"What happened? I can't see down the stairs, it sounded like the orcs raised the alarm and left to get more of their dark allies!" * Collan exclaims.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 12, 2008)

occ:I'll try another escape artist check. 1d20+1=19 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1625161/ Yes I made it! Watch out orcs!

If i have any additional time i'd like to take the bag off and de-gag my self.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2008)

Toruk rushes down the stairs, loosing his stability for a moment, but regaining it finally. With a scream, he advances into melee with the orcs. If he can, he will try and hit  the uninjured one with his mighty sword.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Toruk rushes down the stairs, loosing his stability for a moment, but regaining it finally. With a scream, he advances into melee with the orcs. If he can, he will try and hit  the uninjured one with his mighty sword.




"I hit one of them with my Jav and they ran...I think whoever is downstairs is setting up for an ambush, and has left them to us"  Paldon says, and he draws his greatsword and begins to walk down the stairs.

[sblock=OOC]Being that both Jarek, and Toruk are two-three steps ahead of him by this point, Paldon will attempt to take care of any enemy trying to com back up the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

"Dmnbl bnds," mutters the small humanoid, still struggling with his bindings.

*Escape Artist 14p*


----------



## Ilium (Jun 13, 2008)

Jarek growls through clenched teeth and says, *"Well we can't leave these two here!"*  He turns and holding his sword awkwardly in his shield hand draws his dagger and starts to cut loose the nearest prisoner.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

*Round  1*

"Dmnbl bnds," mutters the small humanoid, still struggling with his bindings.
Jarek growls through clenched teeth and says, *"Well we can't leave these two here!"*  He turns and holding his sword awkwardly in his shield hand draws his dagger and starts to cut loose the small humanoid.
Toruk rushes down the stairs, loosing his stability for a moment, but regaining it finally. With a scream, he advances into melee with the orcs. He hit the uninjured one with his mighty sword, killing him instantly.
*"What happened? I can't see down the stairs, it sounded like the orcs raised the alarm and left to get more of their dark allies!" * Collan exclaims.
Meanwhile, Feather succeeds at freeing herself and starts to take the bag off and de-gag herself.
"I hit one of them with my Jav and they ran...I think whoever is downstairs is setting up for an ambush, and has left them to us"  Paldon says, and he draws his greatsword and begins to walk down the stairs.
The wounded orc makes a savage swing against the half-orc, opening a bid gush on his breast.
[sblock=ooc]
Orc Attack (1d20+4=24, 2d4+4=11)
critical confirm (1d20+4=23, 2d4+4=12)

Toruk 23 damage. (Whew, you are lucky that they don't use axes, and I don't use double-crit rules)

Heck, what was this? Sorry, VV.

Please post your actions for round two
(in any order, I will arrange them to fit the intiative count)

Initiatve:
Rowan
Jarek
Toruk
Collan
Feather
Paldon
Orc[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2008)

"Toruk hurts!" the hulking half orc cries out "Toruk kills you for hurting! Die DIE! Toruk drinks your blood!" the barbarian screams with all the air in his lungs, before making another migthy swing
Edit: If Toruk effectively kills the orc, he will continue slashing the corpse for a wile.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

"rry, rry," mumbles the small humanoid through the gag and sack as he feels someone trying to cut his bounds. The halfling was not at all comfortable with not being able to see what is going on around, especially as shouts about killing and drinking blood begin to reach his ears.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 14, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> "Toruk hurts!" the hulking half orc cries out "Toruk kills you for hurting! Die DIE! Toruk drinks your blood!" the barbarian screams with all the air in his lungs, before making another migthy swing
> Edit: If Toruk effectively kills the orc, he will continue slashing the corpse for a wile.




(OOC:This is my action unless Toruk collaspses, at which I attack the Orc)

Paldon looks at the fight ahead of him with a bit of shock of Toruk's ruthlessness, and decides this is not something he wants to get into the middle of. He steps back two stairs, and lets Toruk have at it.

[sblock=in OOC terms]Step Back, unless the door has opened, at which Paldon attempts to get in front of the injured Toruk before he gets in more trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 14, 2008)

Feather finishes de-bagging and un-gaging herself.  Afterward she looks cautiously and asks, "Who are you people?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

Finally freed, Rowan tears the sack from his head and the gag from his mouth. "Thank you, kind sir," the halfling says to Jarek. "Now, where are my things?" He looks around, even as he pats his clothing down with his hands. "Ack! They took my pipe! Damn orcs!"


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/2*

Collan, standing at the top of the stairs, watching events that in his mind spell doom for his group. The reckless half-orc attempts to impale himself on the swords of his lesser kin, the brave paladin is reduced to hireling's work unbinding the captives, and for some reason the small one called them all "dumb blondes."

Disaster.

His haze of disappointment is broken by Toruk announcing his injuries. Suddenly the symbol of Pelor, embroidered in pure gold thread on his cape, begins to erupt in warm beams of sunlight as he launches himself down the stairs toward the improvident Toruk. *"May Pelor seek to bless you despite yourself, lackwit!"* he shouts.

OOC: If it's possible for Collan to move down the stairs as one movement and cast a spell once he's there, he's going to try to heal Toruk with a bigger healing spell for 3d8+5=13 damage (not a crit).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

*Round  2*

"rry, rry," mumbles the Rowan through the gag and sack as he feels someone trying to cut his bounds. The halfling was not at all comfortable with not being able to see what is going on around, especially as shouts about killing and drinking blood begin to reach his ears.
Jarek finishes freeing the halfling.
"Toruk hurts!" the hulking half orc cries out "Toruk kills you for hurting! Die DIE! Toruk drinks your blood!" the barbarian screams with all the air in his lungs, before making another migthy swing killing the second orc and slashing the corpse for a while.
Collan, standing at the top of the stairs, watching events that in his mind spell doom for his group. The reckless half-orc attempts to impale himself on the swords of his lesser kin, the brave paladin is reduced to hireling's work unbinding the captives, and for some reason the small one called them all "dumb blondes."

Disaster.

His haze of disappointment is broken by Toruk announcing his injuries. Suddenly the symbol of Pelor, embroidered in pure gold thread on his cape, begins to erupt in warm beams of sunlight as he launches himself down the stairs toward the improvident Toruk. "May Pelor seek to bless you despite yourself, lackwit!" he shouts. After reaching him, healing flows into the half-orc.
Feather finishes de-bagging and un-gaging herself. Afterward she looks cautiously and asks, "Who are you people?"
Paldon looks at the fight ahead of him with a bit of shock of Toruk's ruthlessness, and decides this is not something he wants to get into the middle of. He steps back two stairs, and lets Toruk have at it.
[sblock=ooc]Toruk kills the second orc. Collan heals Toruk for 13 HP.

If you like we could leave initiative now. Then you can 'talk' more freely. But remember all, that the orcs are warned now and prepare an attack.

@Equipment: Don't forget the chest in the room.    

Initiatve:
Rowan
Jarek
Toruk
Collan
Feather
Paldon
Orc[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Jun 16, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Finally freed, Rowan tears the sack from his head and the gag from his mouth. "Thank you, kind sir," the halfling says to Jarek. "Now, where are my things?" He looks around, even as he pats his clothing down with his hands. "Ack! They took my pipe! Damn orcs!"



 Jarek claps the halfling on the shoulder and says *"I'll buy you another if we live."*  He gets to his feet and shouts* "Coming, Toruk!"* as he tries to slide past Collan and down the stairs to aid his friend.

_OOC: Depending on how much time it takes: run down the stairs and engage an enemy if possible.  In any event, interpose myself between the bad guys and Collan so he can cast his healing unmolested._


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 16, 2008)

Feather looking around, her question unanswered, spies the chest and starts working her way over to it.  She keeps an eye on the stairs ready to cast grease on them should anything hostile rum up them.

occ: Prepared to cast grease.  What is the locking mechanism on the chest?


----------



## Ilium (Jun 16, 2008)

Reaching Toruk, and seeing no more foes immediately available, Jarek says, *"You didn't save me any."*  He smiles at the brawny half-orc and adds to Collan, *"Let's go see how our new friends are doing."*  He trudges back up the stairs.

_OOC: Missed the party.  Oh, well. _


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

Recognizing Feather, the curly haired halfling smiles. "If you find my things in that chest, you let me know." Then, he trundles over to the top of the stairs and looks down, casting a spell to shroud himself in mystical force as he goes.

*For next action: Move, cast Mage Armor*

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6
Level 2 - 5
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Reaching Toruk, and seeing no more foes immediately available, Jarek says, "You didn't save me any."  He smiles at the brawny half-orc and adds to Collan, "Let's go see how our new friends are doing."  He trudges back up the stairs.




*"HA! Toruk wins, me kill them all. Next time we count how many each one kills. Then see who wins." *Toruk says, still holding his injured chest. *"Hmm Toruk don't feel that much pain now. You go, Toruk drink blood first." *the barbarian kneels, and holds a blood dripping orc part over his head, and drink some. After that, he lowers the chunk of orc, and steps up. He made a slightly bow to the corpses and go up the stairs.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 16, 2008)

"Well" Paldon says, as he stands a couple steps from the stairs. "How do we deal with this problem?" For the moment, he keeps an eye on the door just in case the Orcs plan to charge agian.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> occ: Prepared to cast grease.  What is the locking mechanism on the chest?



The chest is locked with a simple mechanic... lock.

Looking around the room, you all recognize four doors.
The one to the stairs. The one you just used. One to the next tower...
and one pointing at the courtyard.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 17, 2008)

Feather will continue moving to the chest and then behind it, so that it is between her and the unknown people in the room.  She repeats, "Who are you people?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2008)

Toruk hears the second question of the female, and answer, with a bloody hand on his chest *"I'm Toruk, great warrior, these be Toruk friends. We save you from orcs little ones"*


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 17, 2008)

"You look a lot like them yourself," replies Feather.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

"Please forgive my friend's lack of manners," says the halfling cheerfully. "We are most grateful for your timely rescue. I had heard one of those orcs talking about a recipe for pan-fried halfling in drawn butter. I'm happy they didn't get a chance to try it." He smiles and offers a low bow to the group. "My name is Rowan Aledown. I am a wizard, or a conjurer, to be more precise. My companion here is known as Feather. We are most please to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2008)

*"Rowan the conjurer is nice, Toruk likes him. Feather is ugly, Toruk not likes."* the barbarian states


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 17, 2008)

"Well at least I don't look like something that would make its own mother cry," states Feather.

[sblock=readied action]occ:I'm readying the action to cast Hideous Laughter on the half-orc in case he tries anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

"Feather!" scolds Rowan. "These fine folk rescued us from almost certain death. Please, show some courtesy." Rowan turns back to the others and shrugs. "Please forgive her. Our captivity has obviously made her a bit...cranky."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2008)

The half orc shrugs. *"Toruk no mother"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

ooc: don't forget the chest!


----------



## Ilium (Jun 17, 2008)

*"Now, now,"* Jarek says holding his hands up.  *"I'm sure our new friend Feather didn't mean anything by it.  I'm sure Rowan's right and she's just a little upset.  Otherwise I'm sure she wouldn't be stupid enough to insult somebody who can pick up a pony and beat her with it."*  He smiles winningly at Feather and adds, *"What's with the chest?"*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Rowan rubs his hands together and considers the chest. "Hopefully, our gear. I feel almost naked without my pipe and my hat."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Smashing the lock, you are able to retrieve Rowan's and Feather's equipment.

As you retake your stuff, you here stepps from the doors leading to the other towers. (All doors are closed at the moment.)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Rowan smiles, and quickly gathers his gear. He spins his derby style hat deftly between his hands before placing it on his head, and places his ornate briarwood pipe in his mouth. "Much better," he says with a smile. "Where to now, my friends?" He cocks his head as he hears the steps outside of the doors. "Although, it sounds like more trouble may await us."


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 17, 2008)

Feather quickly replaces her equipment stays off to the side away from the doors the sound is coming from.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 17, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/2*

*"Ah, Jarek I do believe now is your chance," *the elf replies as he ascends the last of the stairs, referring to the comment about the steps heard through the door.

The elf stands tall and firm, with a regal bearing only a child trained in the courts of privilege and royalty might possess. He wears unnaturally clean, white clothing with gold and silver trim. The fur-covered sleeves seem to sway and flow in an imperceptable breeze. Across one shoulder is a half-cape held on with gold cord, and on it, embroidered in gold thread, is a solar motif.

With a warm smile, the elf continues, *"I am Collan Riventha, and I am glad to see you in good spirits. Not all who suffer entrapment have the strength of character to embrace freedom so readily."* Motioning at the others, Collan continues, *"Toruk, though reckless, is to be trusted fully against our foes. He is a human who is half orc, not the other way around. This over here is Paldon, a stalwart warrior. And, Jarek is Pelor's fist of justice here in the depths of orcish depravity, while I am Pelor's word of guiding light."*

Collan readies his bow and states, *"Now then, if you have any vengeance in your diminutive hearts, do let's give it freedom to bathe in orcish blood."*

OOC: DC 21 Spellcraft check will tell you something about Collan.
Also, Collan is readying to shoot an arrow at the next orc he sees. 1d20+6=13, 1d8=7


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2008)

*"That sound like battle! Toruk is happy to hear."* The half orc says, drawing his greatsword, still dripping warm blood.* "Follow Toruk!" *the barbarian suggest, as he heads to the door.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 17, 2008)

Spellcraft check: 1d20+8=22 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630748/


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

*Rowan Aledown, halfling conjurer*

*Spellcraft, take 10 = 22 (10 +12)*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"That sound like battle! Toruk is happy to hear."* The half orc says, drawing his greatsword, still dripping warm blood.* "Follow Toruk!" *the barbarian suggest, as he heads to the door.



ooc: Which door? You hear sounds from all doors but the one to the courtyard.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: Which door? You hear sounds from all doors but the one to the courtyard.




OOC: the nearest, Toruk is not a picky guy.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 18, 2008)

"Unless someone has a better plan, everyone in the stairwell, now!" Paldon yells as he pulls out a bottle of oil and thinks about if hes nuts enough to attempt to do it.

(OOClan is fighters on the ends, with more squishy ones in the middle. Paldon will gaurd the back...the bottle of oil is a possible surprise by blowing the door as I surprise if need be.)


----------



## Ilium (Jun 18, 2008)

*"Right,"* Jarek says simply and moves into the stairwell with Toruk.

_OOC: Jarek's more with the smiting and less with the planning. _


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

"Righto," says Rowan, quickly moving to the stairwell, his heavy carved walking stick clicking against the stones as he goes.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 18, 2008)

Feather, who is more afraid of the orc's then the unknown adventurers, moves into the stairwell, trying to stay away from Toruk.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

ooc: working on a better map then in the previous fights. this will be the battle with the most combatants in this adventure.
Sorry for the delay.
You can all roll initiative in the spare time.

basic simple map


```
l P FC  l...
    l DR J  l...

J= Jarek
C= Collan
P=Paldon
D= Toruk [U]D[/U]orm
F=Feather
R=Rowan

l=Doors
```

is this as you intended?


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: working on a better map then in the previous fights. this will be the battle with the most combatants in this adventure.
> Sorry for the delay.
> You can all roll initiative in the spare time.
> 
> ...




(OOC:unless Jarek thinks he can have better luck challenging the front guys, yea)


----------



## Ilium (Jun 18, 2008)

_OOC: That's fine.  I might still be able to draw missile fire with a Challenge, but it would work better from the front.  Oh, well.  That's what happens when we're in tight quarters.  We should try to get out of the stairwell a bit so all three of us can be in front._


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 18, 2008)

occ: I think there are two fronts so you should get your share of combat.

Initative-1d20+1=17 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1631849/
readied action to attack with her arcane blast at the first orc that comes through the closer door. 
attack: 1d20+4=15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1631856/
damage: 2d6=8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1631858/


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

*Rowan is certainly happy to be in the middle with the massive half-orc next to him.*

Rowan spins back and forth on foot, waiting for the enemy to enter the chamber. He mentally recites the spells he knows, while determining which would be the best in this sort of situation. As he ponders, though, he loses focus of exactly what is going on, as he tends to do when deep in thought.

*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 28/28

Initiative: 4

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6
Level 2 - 5
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> _OOC: That's fine.  I might still be able to draw missile fire with a Challenge, but it would work better from the front.  Oh, well.  That's what happens when we're in tight quarters.  We should try to get out of the stairwell a bit so all three of us can be in front._



ooc: hornedturtle is right. you will have to fight on two fronts in this position.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: I thought we'd be charging through the door that, on the other side of which we heard footsteps. But I'm cool with anything, we still have some tricks up our collective sleeves.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: Toruk (and myself) just want to open nasty wounds. Lets get to it shall we?


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: I thought we'd be charging through the door that, on the other side of which we heard footsteps. But I'm cool with anything, we still have some tricks up our collective sleeves.




(OOC:Footsteps are coming from every door except the courtyard.)

"Hey you spellcaster, I apologize I don't know your name yet, but do you think you have something that could blow the door down?" Paldon asks as he goes looking for a tindertwig.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative:1d20 3=5
If the door is not open by the point, either A, wait till Rowan Blows it down, or B, jerryrig my bottle of oil into a nice bomb to strike the door.

If the door is open, start beating on the guys in fron of me with Toruk.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

Rowan clears his throat before answering. "Unfortunately, none of my spells are so straightforward. Though, someday I hope to acquire power enough to do so."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 19, 2008)

*"Toruk has spell that breaks door, see." *the half orc babarian states before bashing the door


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Toruk has spell that breaks door, see." *the half orc babarian states before bashing the door




(OOC:never mind on putting together the explosive if Toruk is bashing the door. If Paldon has a target Feint and Strike. Do you want IC rolls for me?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

ooc: the fight will start today! In the meantime, all should roll two reflex saves against DC 13.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 20, 2008)

(OOC: 2 Reflex Saves at DC13 (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=18) )


----------



## Ilium (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Reflex saves (1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=12), so 1 success


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 20, 2008)

Collan's Reflex is 14, try to hit that.

So, since I can't really post on the weekends, I'll either get my next post up tonight, or Monday. See you then!


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 20, 2008)

Aren't the rolls supposed to be against our reflex save score? (mine would be 13)
just in case here are my saves
roll 1: 1d20+3=15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1634464/
roll 2: 1d20+3=7 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1634468/


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2008)

*Rowan fails both: 20 and 20 vrs Reflex Score 17*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

ooc: Sorry for the confusion everyone.
For those who rolled I will use those rolls.
But Rhun, rolling to 17s to be hit is just terrible. I will never punish players for good rolls. You succeeded both

Will change this post into a real combat post later.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

[sblock=New map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J= Jarek
C= Collan
P=Paldon
D= Toruk Dorm
F=Feather
R=Rowan
[/sblock]

Toruk makes a short step and breaks down the door. Behind it, you can see nearly a dozen orcs, one leading one of the doglike creatures from the courtyard on a chain (knowledge planes to identify).

Roll initiative, please   

ooc: Sorry for the long delay. Got sick.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 25, 2008)

Paldon steps into the doorway, and thrusts at the closest enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
Paldon's Initative (1d20+3=16) 
If any enemy is within 10ft of Paldon, 5ft step, Feint(1d20+4=7), and if successful, power attack+3 (1d20+8=12 ). If not successful, reg attack.
If any enemy is within 15 ft, move and reg attack
If no enemy is withing 15 ft, move to the edge of the door frame, and full D.

Reg Attack: 1d20+5=20 
Damage:2d6+4=11 (+3 if Power attack)
[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 25, 2008)

knowledge 1d20+8=11 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1639165/
initiative 1d20+1=17 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1639168/

Feather will attack the one holding the chain.
ranged touch attack 1d20+4=20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1639172/
damage 2d6=3 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1639174/


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Toruk's brash move of breaking down the door clearly catches the halfling conjurer offguard, causitng him to react slowly to the threat of a dozen orcs. Rowan takes a deep breath to steady his nerves, and then begins an incantation aimed at blinding the orcs in a brilliant explosion of glittering particles.

*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 28/28

Initiative: 5
Cast Glitterdust, MAGIC CHECK: 21. Centered to catch as many as possible in 10' radius (20' diameter)...could conceivably get all of them, if they are clustered tightly enough.*

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2008)

Toruk runs, greatsword in hand (both hands actually), and hits the nearest orc. "You all die, Toruk kills!" the barbarian screams, as he lunches to attack.



Combat thingies. 
Attack: 19+12= 31 ---> Critic confirmation 
Damage: 11  + 17  if critical (I do not remember if the strength bonus applies in crical aditiona damage)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

ooc: ok, 4 of 6 already posted. Please recheck my houserules again before the big fight:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=222431


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 27, 2008)

Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/3/2


Initiative: 1d20+2=5

Collan looks out over the field of orcs and spots the thick chain on the dog-like creatures. *"Creatures of darkness, seared by the everlasting sun!" * he cries and a beam of light blasts the two creatures, turning their chains white-hot.

Collan casts heat metal, primarily aiming to hurt the dogs.

Attack vs. Will (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=24) hits one dog-like creature, but may have missed the other.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

ooc: Only waiting for Illium. My post could be bit late, the downtime is in my main posting time.

Ok, this went much faster than I expected.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

ooc: I will post the first round tomorrow. New rule:
Everyone who does not post 24h after my post will be NPCed for the round.
(Excluding weekends) We nee more speed, or this game will die...


----------



## hornedturtle (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm ready to go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

Toruk runs, greatsword in hand (both hands actually), and hits the nearest orc. "You all die, Toruk kills!" the barbarian screams, as he lunches to attack.
Feather attacks the one holding the chain with arcane light.
Paldon steps into the doorway, and thrusts at the closest enemy.
'Dog' breathes fire at Toruk and Paldon.
The orc releases the chain and attacks Toruk with his falchion, inflicting a painful cut.
Rowan takes a deep breath to steady his nerves, and then begins an incantation aimed at blinding the orcs in a brilliant explosion of glittering particles.

[sblock=ooc]Orc, OrcS, Dog Initiative (1d20=2, 1d20=11, 1d20+5=11)
Toruk Initiative Jarek Initiative (1d20+2=18, 1d20=5)

Toruk kills the orc in F6. Feather hits the OrcS for 3 damage. Paldon hits the 'dog' for 11 damge.

Dog breathes fire for fire damage (2d6=7) on Toruk on Paldon. Both save for 3 damage.

OrcS (Attack, damage) (1d20+7=21, 2d4+6=11) OrcS hits Toruk for 11 damage.

Rhun, make an 'attack' roll for Rowan's spell (see houserules).

Initiatve:
Toruk 18 -> start
Feather 17
Paldon 16
'Dog' 11
OrcS 11
Rowan 5 -> end
Collan 5
Jarek 5
Orc(s) 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> [Rhun, make an 'attack' roll for Rowan's spell (see houserules).




Which houserule applies? I can't find one; under _Spells_ it says "coming soon."


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 3, 2008)

Paldon Disregards the puff of flame, and attempts to slam the dog with his sword.

[sblock=OOC]Power Attack +2 
Attack:1d20+7=23
Damage:2d6+5=12

The reason the numbers look different from the last one is I think I bothched my attack bonuses
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Which houserule applies? I can't find one; under _Spells_ it says "coming soon."



 		Don't roll saves, but roll against them (here)


----------



## hornedturtle (Jul 3, 2008)

Feather is going to cast Grease in squares E6, E7, F6, F7.

Spells per day
0-6(6)
1-5(6)
2-4(4)
Rounds remaining on grease in squares E6, E7, F6, F7 (5)
E6 reflex attack 1d20+5=22 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1647778/
F6 reflex attack 1d20+5=7 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1647779/
F7 reflex attack 1d20+5=20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1647780/


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 3, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/3/2*

Edit: ignore this

[sblock=What once was](Next round)

Collan turns his attention to his allies and speaks, *"Friends, brothers - this may prove to be our finest hour! No more are we running from these dire fiends, frightened of the chaos they bring to the world. Now we take the battle to their garrets and smite down their greatest fighters! Onward! Show no mercy, no pause, no weakness! For Pelor!"* 

OOC: Allies who can hear Collan gain a +2 morale bonus on:
Fort, Reflex, and Will defense
attack rolls
ability checks
skill checks
weapon damage rolls

It lasts 2 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Don't roll saves, but roll against them (here)




*Thanks. IC post updated above, but just so you don't miss it:

Cast Glitterdust, MAGIC CHECK: 21. Centered to catch as many as possible in 10' radius (20' diameter)...could conceivably get all of them, if they are clustered tightly enough.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Collan looks out over the field of orcs and spots the thick chain on the dog-like creature. "Creatures of darkness, seared by the everlasting sun!"  he cries and a beam of light blasts the creature, turning it chain white-hot and the falchion of one of the orcs.
Jarek runs back to the other door, trying to hold it closed to prevent thr group from being surrounded.
The blinded orcs stumble aound, unable to see the heroes they wanted to kill.

[sblock=ooc]
there is only one 'dog' in sight.

Toruk is next.

Map is the same, but Jarek moved to the other door.

Initiatve:
Toruk 18 
Feather 17
Paldon 16
'Dog' 11
OrcS 11
Rowan 5 
Collan 5-> start
Jarek 5
Orc(s) 2 -> end
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 4, 2008)

Toruk attacks the enemy in front of hin, raring with battle lust.


Attac: 19+12= 31 --Critical hit confirmation: 32--
Damage= 10 + 13 if critical


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

ooc: Waiting for Paldon's action.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 8, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Waiting for Paldon's action.




OOCost 337, Im basically driving my sword into the dog agian.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Kenku17 said:


> OOCost 337, Im basically driving my sword into the dog agian.



 oops, sorry


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Toruk attacks the enemy in front of hin, raring with battle lust, hacking him in two with his axe in a messy shower of gore and blood.
Feather greases the ground below one of the blinded orcs with her spell, causing him to fall down.
Paldon disregards the puff of flame, and slams the dog with his sword killing it in a cloud of sulfur and smoke.

[sblock=ooc]
Toruk kills OrcS.
Feather is going to cast Grease in squares E6, E7, F6, F7.
Paldon kills dog.

Initiatve:
Toruk 18-> start
Feather 17
Paldon 16
'Dog' 11
OrcS 11-> end
Rowan 5 
Collan 5
Jarek 5
Orc(s) 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 9, 2008)

William smilies as the dog goes down, and yells "SO WHO ELSE WANTS SOME OF THIS!?!" He then sets his sword back to ready to counter whoever charges.

[sblock=OOC]
Next Round:
Ready agianst a charge, Power Attack +3 (1d20+6=24), Damage (2d6+6=9) [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Rowan smiles as the orcs bumble about, blinded by his spell. He'd teach them that he was one halfling that wasn't to be trifled with. With a quick word and outstretched hand, Rowan sends a trio of tiny blue-white darts streaking through the air at one of the enemy...

*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 28/28

Initiative: 5
Cast Magic Missile at Orc "D5", damage (3d4+3)=8*

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jul 9, 2008)

Feather will attempt a Arcane Blast against orc D6. 1d20+4=23 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1655256/
Damage 2d6=4 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1655260/

Spells per day
0-6(6)
1-5(6)
2-4(4)
Rounds remaining on grease in squares E6, E7, F6, F7 (4)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

OOC: @Bihlbo: Do you want proceed with your stated action? The orcs are already blinded and a grease field is between your group and them. And the ability only last 2 rounds...


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 9, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/3/2*

OOC: @WD No I don't want to continue with that action, thanks for letting me change it.

Collan notches his bow and shoots!

1d20+6, 1d8=[17, 6], [5], shot at orc in E6 (looks like he doesn't get cover against the attack).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

After a short but bloody fight you manage to kill the nearly helpless orcs without much trouble and succeed in clearing the first floor.

[sblock=ooc]
You are all in the first floor. Please post your actions for the next two rounds...
Sorry I speeded up, but the blinded, greased 1st level warrors weren't a real challenge for your group. [/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jul 10, 2008)

occ:That'll show those orcs for tieing us up!

Feather will be worried that the noise alerted more orcs she will ready to cast grease if another threat appears.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 11, 2008)

*"Easy, no match for Toruk, Toruk great warrior. Now we go looking for more toys?"* The half orc barbarian asks, with appealing eyes


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 11, 2008)

*"Though these few are defeated, we are no closer to uncovering any of the orcish spies. We must press on."*

OOC: I say we push through the towers and walls as best we can, clear the place, and then get set to go under the keep.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

"Lead the way, brave Toruk." says the small Rowan, taking a moment to pack his hand-carved briar pipe full of tobacco. It probably wasn't the most ideal time for a smoke, but the wizard had had a rough day. As he lights the pipe and inhales the first draw of fragrant, exotic smelling smoke, he indicates the bodies of the orcs. "Should we search these brutes for valuables?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 11, 2008)

*"Yes, we get S-P-i-e-S that you say. Maybe they are more fun"*


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 12, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Lead the way, brave Toruk." says the small Rowan, taking a moment to pack his hand-carved briar pipe full of tobacco. It probably wasn't the most ideal time for a smoke, but the wizard had had a rough day. As he lights the pipe and inhales the first draw of fragrant, exotic smelling smoke, he indicates the bodies of the orcs. "Should we search these brutes for valuables?"




"You may if you want...." Paldon says "We do need to move although cause the door on the other side of the tunnel isn't going to hold forever..."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

Rowan shrugs and moves to pat down the dead orcs, looking for any items of value.


*Search +4*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

Your fast search of the bodies only discovers some gold pieces and medicore equipment.
Suddenly, Jarek shouts a warning as a troll rushes down the stairs and smashes him out of the way.

ooc: I will ignore Iliums character in the following fight. Roll new initiatives, please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*"Aha! Toruk Kills You!" *shouts the barbarian, reacting to the trolls ambush. He waves his greatsword in big circles and charges into battle.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

Rowan slips the gold coins into his pouch, takes a deep draw off his pipe, and turns to face the newest foe. Reacting with incredible quickness, the halflinf wizard repeats his earlier spell, and with an outstretched hand sends a trio of bluish-white pulses of energy streaking through the air to strike the troll in the chest.


*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 28/28

Initiative: 23
Cast  Magic Missile for 11 damage*

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 13, 2008)

Paldon does his best to intercept the troll before he gets within striking distance of the mage, and pulls back to do a bit of a heavy swing as he does.

Initative:1d20+2=15
Power Attack+3(in case he moves into range):1d20+6=24
Damage:2d6+6=13


----------



## hornedturtle (Jul 13, 2008)

Initiative 1d20+1=6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1661084/

Feather is going to cast Hideous Laughter on the troll. Save attack(The troll gets a +4 to his save for being a different type as the caster) 1d20+6=9 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1661092/

Spells per day
0-6(6)
1-5(6)
2-3(4)


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 14, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/4/3/2*

Initiative: 1d20+2=4 

Collan turns his attention to his allies and speaks, *"Friends, brothers - this may prove to be our finest hour! No more are we running from these dire fiends, frightened of the chaos they bring to the world. Now we take the battle to their garrets and smite down their greatest monsters! Onward! Show no mercy, no pause, no weakness! For Pelor!"* 

OOC: Allies who can hear Collan gain a +2 morale bonus on:
Fort, Reflex, and Will defense
attack rolls
ability checks
skill checks
weapon damage rolls

It lasts 2 rounds, and since Collan did poorly on initiative, it will conveniently start for everyone at the top of round 2.

OOC: Does Collan know anything about trolls? Untrained Knowledge check: 1d20=19. If he knows what we should use to hurt it, he's going to speak up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

Rowan slips the gold coins into his pouch, takes a deep draw off his pipe, and turns to face the newest foe. Reacting with incredible quickness, the halfling wizard repeats his earlier spell, and with an outstretched hand sends a trio of bluish-white pulses of energy streaking through the air to strike the troll in the chest.
The troll moves next to the closest hero, Paldon, and rakes him with his dangerous claw.
Paldon pulls back to do a bit of a heavy swing at the giant, drawing greenish blood.
"Aha! Toruk Kills You!" shouts the barbarian, reacting to the trolls ambush. He waves his greatsword in big circles and charges into battle opening up the troll's hip with his swing.
Feather tries to cast _Hideous Laughter_ on the troll. But the humorless beast shows no rection.
Collan turns his attention to his allies and speaks, "Friends, brothers - this may prove to be our finest hour! No more are we running from these dire fiends, frightened of the chaos they bring to the world. Now we take the battle to their garrets and smite down their greatest monsters! Onward! Show no mercy, no pause, no weakness! For Pelor!"
In the next moment, the other door bursts open, revealing a second troll, wearing a chainshirt. He stands in the dooway and his gaze fixes on Rowan, who stands closest to the new enemy.

[sblock=ooc]
Troll Initiative (1d20+2=18)

Magic Missles hit troll for 11 damage.

Troll hits Paldon for 10 damage.
Troll claw (1d20+9=21, 1d6+6=10)

Paldon hits troll for 13 damage.
Toruk hits troll for 15 damage.
see Bihlbo's post for game effects of his action.
2ndTroll readies action.

Initiatve:
Rowan 23
Troll 18
Paldon 15
Toruk 10
Feather 6
Collan 4
2ndTroll 2

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

*"Two trolls! Twice the fun! Toruk good at mat... mathe.... mathematics! Not that good at speaking though. Taste Toruk's mighty mathematic blow green thing!" * Toruk, the half orc barbarian says, using all his might in this demolishing cut.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 15, 2008)

"Wretched Monster! Fall to my blade!" Paldon yells as he spins around with a tight swing, stops abruptly, and thrusts forward, hoping to catch an opening.

[sblock=OOC]
Feint, then Power attack+4
Feint:1d20+2=12 (it may be a 16...but I don't know if the -4 penalty comes into effect in this case)
Power Attack:1d20+7=26 (CRIT!)
Damage:2d6+9=13 x2 for 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

ooc: Kenku, you need to confirm your critical hit. And roll damage a 2nd time and don't just double, please.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 15, 2008)

OOC:Ooops -.-'

Threat Roll:1d20+9=11
Damage(although I doubt it, now):2d6+9=19


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

*OOC: Walking Dad, can we get that map? Rowan obviously needs to seek cover from the new troll, but I'm not sure where he can go...*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2008)

ooc: (finally) added map to above post.

Sorry, I had somehow totally forgotten that I promised to post a new one.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jul 21, 2008)

Feather is going to try to cast Hideous Laughter again, this time on the second troll (the one in D12). Save attack(The troll gets a +4 to his save for being a different type as the caster) 1d20+6=25 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1670542/

Lasts 5 rounds

Spells per day
0-6(6)
1-5(6)
2-2(4)


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/4/3/1*

*"Your cuts and gashes will only slow them down! We must use flame and fire to kill these beasts, but keep at them, if we can knock them out long enough we will prevail!"* Collan shouts to his friends.

Then under his breath he says to himself, _"I can do little else... I hope to the everlasting sun that this works better than last time."_

Then turning to the second troll Collan exclaims, *"The links of your armor will be soaked in your melting flesh, foul beast! Face the wrath of Pelor!"* A searing light blasts from the elf's hands and lights up the chain armor of the troll, turning it red-hot. 

OOC: Casting heat metal on troll 2, extended. Rolls to attack troll Will defense: 1d20+9=18 (edit, only 1). It being extended, I'm hoping it does double damage (since it's all duration-based) but I don't know if that means 2 rounds of nothing at the beginning and end or not. Regardless, it's going to need to be a long fight to make use of it at all.

[sblock="In case you want the damage pre-rolled"]
Round 3 (1d4=2, 1d4=1) 
Round 4 (1d4=2, 1d4=4) 
Round 5 (2d4=2, 2d4=4) 
Round 6 (2d4=6, 2d4=5) 
Round 7 (2d4=7, 2d4=2) 
Round 8 (2d4=3, 2d4=8) 
Round 9 (2d4=5, 2d4=6) 
Round 10 (2d4=6, 2d4=6) 
Round 11 (1d4=4, 1d4=3) 
Round 12 (1d4=4, 1d4=4) 
Edit out: Troll 1 takes a total of 41 fire damage.
Troll 2 takes a total of 43 fire damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2008)

ooc: only the first (right on the map) troll is wearing chain / enough metal to be targeted by the heat metal spell.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2008)

Rowan's eyes go wide at the sight of the second troll, and he steps back away from the creature. "Toruk, my friend, your blade is needed!" he calls, even as the small wizard casts another spell, blasting the troll with a burst of glittering particles.


*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 28/28

Initiative: 23
5' step back, Cast glitterdust at 2nd troll, spell check: 24*

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Toruk goes! Slash you good greeny!"* the half orc grunts, charging the armored troll. 
Attack: 25
Damage: 14


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Toruk goes! Slash you good greeny!"* the half orc grunts, charging the armored troll. 
Attack: 25
Damage: 14


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2008)

Rowan's eyes go wide at the sight of the second troll, and he steps back away from the creature. "Toruk, my friend, your blade is needed!" he calls, even as the small wizard tries to cast another spell.
The second troll acts instantly moving next to the small wizard, raking him viciously with his claw.
The first troll concentrates his attacks at the half-orc, his wounds already closing. But only his bite connects with the exposed flesh on the arm
"Wretched Monster! Fall to my blade!" Paldon yells as he spins around with a tight swing, stops abruptly, and thrusts forward,  catching an opening.
*"Two trolls! Twice the fun! Toruk good at mat... mathe.... mathematics! Not that good at speaking though. Taste Toruk's mighty mathematic blow green thing!" * Toruk, the half orc barbarian says, using all his might in this demolishing cut.
 		 		Feather succeeds at casting Hideous Laughter on the second troll.
*"Your cuts and gashes will only slow them down! We must use flame and fire to kill these beasts, but keep at them, if we can knock them out long enough we will prevail!"* Collan shouts to his friends.
Then under his breath he says to himself, _"I can do little else... I hope to the everlasting sun that this works better than last time."_
Then turning to the second troll Collan exclaims, *"The links of your armor will be soaked in your melting flesh, foul beast! Face the wrath of Pelor!"* A searing light blasts from the elf's hands and lights up the chain armor of the troll, turning it red-hot. 

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1663372/Readied action: Engage spellcaster if he tries to cast a spell
Troll claw (1d20+9=25, 1d6+6=10)
Troll claw, claw, bite (1d20+9=13, 1d6+6=8, 1d20+9=16, 1d6+6=7, 1d20+4=18, 1d6+3=6)

2nd Troll hits Rowan for 10 damage.
-> Make a concentration check, if Rowan is able to cast the spell nonethless.
first Troll hits Toruk for 6 damage.
Paldon hits 1troll for 13 damage.
Toruk hits 1troll for 21 damage.


Initiatve:
Rowan 23 -> Narration starts here.
2nd Troll * (-0) 
Troll 18 (-78) out of action!)
Paldon 15
Toruk 10
Feather 6
Collan 4 -> Narration ends here.


only, Rowan and troll2 moved. New map update after next round.
[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jul 21, 2008)

Feather is going to use her arcane blast on troll 2 who is laughing.  raged touch 1d20+4=16 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1670758/
damage 2d6=6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1670760/

occ: Does the Arcane Blast count as fire for dealing real damage?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2008)

ooc: Sorry, Arcane Blast is untyped. Perhaps I should work out some Arcane Blast feats in the future...


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC:should of said this yesturday, but I need the map, cause I might bull rush the troll attacking Rowan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

Kenku17 said:


> OOC:should of said this yesturday, but I need the map, cause I might bull rush the troll attacking Rowan.




ooc: Rowan is on h11. The troll on fg12-13.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 25, 2008)

(OOC:Large creature is going to make this a little challenging, but Im still going to try)

"Rowan!" Paldon yells, as he turns and charges shoulder first into the troll, hoping to knock him back, or at least make the far more armored warrior his target

[sblock=OOC] Charging Bull Rush on the troll attacking Rowan.
Str Check:1d20+7=21 [/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 25, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/3/3/1*

Collan casts doom on the unarmored troll and draws a scroll from his pouch.

OOC: 1d20+5(+2)=13  (added morale bonus) to hit Will. If it hits, troll suffers –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks for 5 minutes due to being shaken.


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 4, 2008)

A single bead of sweat runs down Feather's back as she awaits the laughing Troll's next move.  She prepares another blast.

Occ is the break over?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

ooc: Yes, it is over . I just want give Rhun a little bit more time to post an action for Rowan. Or am I not the only one vacacionist?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Yes, it is over . I just want give Rhun a little bit more time to post an action for Rowan. Or am I not the only one vacacionist?





Were you waiting on me? Let me go read back through the thread, as I didn't realize you were waiting on me!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

*OOC: Figured it out. Rowan's concentration check fails: 15*



AC: 18 (_mage armor_, 5 hours), Hit Points: 18/28

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, the concentration check was for the last round.

It is basically troll -> players. But Rowan has an action left before the trolls can act.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

ooc: Rhun are you still here. The game will continue tomorrow, with Rowan's action or without.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Rhun are you still here. The game will continue tomorrow, with Rowan's action or without.




*Sorry, I was gone for a couple of days*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

Rowan continues to back away from the troll, using another _glitterdust_ spell.



AC: 18 (_mage armor_, 5 hours), Hit Points: 18/28
_Glitterdust_ spell check: 13

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

Update tomorrow. I have to recalculte the trolls HP. Next time, I will post 'damage received' in the ooc 
Sorry for being a slow and unprfessional DM.
But I try to become better! (and faster, I forget to make pressure...)

Edit:

Troll1 should be -63 and the second without a hit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

Rowan continues to back away from the troll, using another _glitterdust_ spell, but the troll resists the attack.
The troll (2) continous to laugh helplessly.
The other troll (1) is still unconscious, but his wounds continue to heal.
"Rowan!" Paldon yells, as he turns and charges shoulder first into the troll, hoping to knock him back, or at least make the far more armored warrior his target. The troll doesn't move an inch.


[sblock=ooc]
Troll Str check (1d20+10=23)

1. round:
Troll 1 takes 39, heals 5

2. round:
Troll 1 takes 34, heals 5

net: 63 (did I miss anything?)

heals 5 -> still unconscious (58)

Initiatve:
Rowan 23 -> Narration starts here.
2nd Troll * (-0) 
Troll 18 (-58) out of action!)
Paldon 15 -> Narration ends here.
Toruk 10
Feather 6
Collan 4 

still no action for Toruk 
[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 15, 2008)

Occ: shouldn't troll 2 be on the ground laughing from feather's spell?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

hornedturtle said:


> Occ: shouldn't troll 2 be on the ground laughing from feather's spell?



oops, you are right! Changed!


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: If I'm not mistaken, the last action I posted was for a forthcoming turn. Is that right? If so then Collan casts doom after Paldon, Toruk, and Feather act. Correct? If not please let me know and I'll post my action for this round.


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 15, 2008)

Feather will, for lack of a better action, attack with her arcane blast against Troll 2.  The troll gets a +4 to AC against ranged attacks while prone.  Attack roll 1d20+4=15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1699355/
Damage 2d6=7 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1699356/


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

ooc: I have your action. I wait for VV. This game will be updated more regulary starting next week.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2008)

Toruk slashes fiercely at the moving troll.



Attack & Damage


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2008)

Toruk slashes fiercely at the moving troll.
 		 		Feather hits with her arcane blast the laughing troll.
 		Collan casts doom on the unarmored troll and draws a scroll from his pouch.
[sblock=ooc] 

Toruk deals 16 damage to troll2.
Feather deals 7 damage to troll2.


Initiatve:
2nd Troll * (-23) 
Troll 18 (-58) out of action!)

Paldon 15
Toruk 10 -> Narration starts here.
Feather 6
Collan 4 -> Narration ends here.
 Rowan 23

Rowan is next
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 19, 2008)

OOC: (woot! Exciting!)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

Rowan backs even further from the standing troll, letting Toruk deal with him. He withdraws a flask of oil from his belt, and begins pouring it over the downed body of the chopped troll. That done, he prepares to light the brute on fire.



AC: 18 (_mage armor_, 5 hours), Hit Points: 18/28


[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

ooc: Both trolls are still helpless this round. Continue to post your next action, please (All, including Rowan).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2008)

Toruk continues slashing the fallen beasts. His carnage spills guts and blood everywhere. 

[sblock= combat]
Critical hit: 19+7= 26
Damage: 22
Critcal confirmation: 16 for 8 additional damage points

Toruk is a bulldozer [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

ooc: Both trolls lie on the ground. One laughing and the othe unconscious.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC: then to the one laughing.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

With the closest troll now covered in oil, Rowan tosses the flask aside. He then takes the pipe from his mouth and turns it, tapping out some of the burning tobacco so that it falls onto the troll's body, setting the oil alight.


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 20, 2008)

Feather will attack the laughing troll again. (it still has a +4 ac against ranged attacks) 1d20+4=14 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1705310/
Damage 2d6=5 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1705311/


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 22, 2008)

Collan slips his scroll back in and packs it away, *"My my... well, good, I hadn't expected those beasts to fall so quickly. Focus on the unarmored one, this chainmail is going to get very hot soon."*

OOC: Collan readies to shoot an arrow into a troll that gets up.


----------



## Kenku17 (Aug 24, 2008)

(ooc:sorry for dissapearing)

"GOOD RIDDANCE!" Paldon says as he pulls back to drive a heavy swing at the trolls neck

[sblock=occ]
coup de grace on troll 2...umm...Ill have the damage roll in a little, something is up with IC on the comp im on.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2008)

_OOC: The troubles on IC seem persistent, and it only seems a matter of time to finally killthe trolls. Let's wrap the fight up.

The only valuables asidefrom the equipment of the orcs and some coins, are a chainshirt and a ring from the trolls.

Please proceed outside the round system. And let's hope, that IC is up to the next fight._


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 24, 2008)

"We should go before more show up," states feather.

Occ: I'm ready to go.


----------



## Kenku17 (Aug 25, 2008)

hornedturtle said:


> "We should go before more show up," states feather.
> 
> Occ: I'm ready to go.





"Agreed, or before the Orcs behind us break that door down."  Paldon says as he cleans off his sword and starts to walk twoards the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Where are the other players?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2008)

*Trying to work around the posting issues. *


Rowan steps away from the flaming corpses of the trolls, and takes a deep pull off of his pipe. He exhales the fragrant smoke into the air, and inspects the cuts from the troll's claws. "I must say...that was most unpleasant. You fighter types are supposed to be the ones getting all cut up and bruised."


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 26, 2008)

*"The Warmth of Pelor is available to those of you injured by these smoldering abominations,"* Collan says as he collects the coins and ring from the dead trolls.

*"Now, let us be off. We have much to do in this place."* Collan follows the others out of the room.

OOC: We're moving on now. Tell me if you have need of cure spells and Collan will cast them before we leave the room. Someone strong enough to carry it should grab the large chainmail too, that's not bad loot.

(2nd try. EN World is intermittant and dropping posts, unfortunately.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

The other towers seem deserted. In the bigger left building you find some human slaves. They seem very afraid and look at you with wide eyes.

The entrance to the other building is guarded by the second doglike, fire-breathing creature.


----------



## Kenku17 (Aug 27, 2008)

Paldon goes to the human slaves and begins to unbind them, doing his best to keep an smiling face and calm presences as he does.

(OOC:I could use one, but I can still take some beatings, attend to others first)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

They thank you with broken voices and a young woman embraces Paldon weakly.
At last, an older man with an obvious broken left arm speaks up: "Thanks to Pelor, that you come to rescue us. I don't know what happened, but our goblin guards just started to run away. Thank you very much!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2008)

"Toruk great heroe" the barbarian Half orc says, to no one in particular.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

Rowan smacks the half-orc on the leg and smiles up at the huge man. "Toruk the Mighty!" he says. "Would that I was a bard; I'd write a song about you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2008)

Toruk looks down at Rowan and places his heavy right hand over his head. *"You seem smart to Toruk, Toruk thinks you can be a bard if you try hard. Like this."* After his short speech, Toruk starts to contract his muscles, making a great effort. His face goes red for a moment, as his armor stretches to leave space for his muscular mass. 
Then he relaxes again and repeats. *"You will be a good bard" *the barbarian states.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

ooc: Any questions for the slaves? What do you want to do next? Fighting the dog and look after the other slave-house?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2008)

*"We need to do more heroic stuff. Toruk free more slaves. Where be the other slaves?"* The half orc ask the man capable of speaking


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

"They are held in the other barrack. And some were taken away. I don't know where. But thex didn't return..." The man answers Toruks question, still holding his broken arm.


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 28, 2008)

When Collan steps into the room of captives, the shineyest golden metal of the buckles and fittings of his clothing, and the golden sun symbol embroidered on his shoulder cape all glows as if lit by direct sunlight.

*"May Pelor's light shine to your souls,"* he says as he passes through the room of wreched prisoners.

When one of them answers Toruk's question Collan replies, *"Thank you young man. We intend to route this enclave and free them as well."* Then, gesturing toward the man and one other still able to walk and perhaps lead, Collan commands, *"You, and you over there, round up your liberated comrades here and bar the doors until you hear my voice on the other side. We will be back for you shortly and we shall all return to civilization together. Stand firm! Pelor sees all!"*


----------



## Kenku17 (Aug 29, 2008)

"If I may also ask, do you know if you say anyone go in the room that strong dog is gaurding?" 
 Paldon asks one of the slaves as Collan prepares


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

"A dog is guarding the other barrack? We didn't left this house after the confusion started. But it ususally houses the other slaves with their goblinn guards." The older man responds.


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 29, 2008)

Feather is being antisocial, she is also keeping an eye out for enemies or anything useful.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2008)

*"We kill bad dog and rescue people. That's heroical."* Toruk says and get his sword in combat position, before running out to face the beast.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

ooc: If the others follow Toruk into the battle, I will get a combat map up soon.


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 30, 2008)

Feather will follow at a distance to watch the dog creature tear Toruk to bits.


----------



## Kenku17 (Aug 31, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"We kill bad dog and rescue people. That's heroical."* Toruk says and get his sword in combat position, before running out to face the beast.




"Toruk wait!"  Paldon yells as runs after the Half-Orc who is trudging triumphantly into the next battle without a care in the world.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2008)

*"Paldon is stopping the heroic death dispensing blade of Toruk. Tell Toruk why"* The huge half orc says, calmly.


----------



## hornedturtle (Aug 31, 2008)

"Yes let him fight the beast," interjects Feather.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2008)

*"Yes, let great Toruk face the beast, and open it's carcase with his heroic hands"* Toruk proclaims, looking up, as imaginating th situation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

ooc: just waiting for a word from Rhun or Bihlbo before proceeding.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Yes, let great Toruk face the beast, and open it's carcase with his heroic hands"* Toruk proclaims, looking up, as imaginating th situation.




"Im not saying you shouldn't tear it to pieces, I was just wanting you to hold up long enough so that you weren't facing it recklessly by yourself...doesn't seem to be the case now, so carry on!" Paldon says and will follow behind Toruk.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2008)

"That is good, we will be more heroes!" Toruk exclaims and turn to walk to the dog's place.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

ooc: I'm preparing a combat map.
Anyone else want to join the fight, besides Paldon and Toruk?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

Rowan moves to support Toruk and Paldon, sucking thoughtfully on his pipe as he follows after them. He ensures that he remains plenty far behind the warriors, though...the halfling wizard didn't want to suffer any further wounds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

ooc:

The doglike creature guards the only entrace. The doors are closed.

Are you fine with your position? You have to start left of the 'dog'.

If you want another starting position, post it along with your initiative roll, please.

Collan can also come with them.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 1, 2008)

Initiative = 2 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1716326/

Feather will move into space A20 on her turn to observe the fight.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2008)

Toruk Charges, wielding his huge blade in a devastating attack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: Forgot about the init: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1716382/


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 2, 2008)

Initiative Roll (1d20 3=10)

Paldon looks around as he sizes up the situation...

(OOC:for the moment Im going to let Toruk deal with the dog, so no real action, unless something else comes out to attack, or Toruk is in trouble)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2008)

OOC: I feel like an object. An object of total annihilation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

*The complete fight...*

The fight ended quickler than it begun. The 'dog' hits the advancing Toruk with it's fire breath but is hacked nearly in two by the mighty blow of the half-orc.

ooc: Fight is over  . The hell hound is unconscious.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

Rowan blinks his eyes several times and takes a long pull from his pipe as he considers the hell hound and Toruk's savage attack. "Well done, my large friend. Surely there will be songs sung of your savage prowess."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2008)

"Yes, Toruk great hero. But job is half done" the half orc states before cutting the dog in two, assuring it's dead. Very dead.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 2, 2008)

"...."

Collan slides into the hallway, trying to be as subtle as possible, when he reels in shock at the power of Toruk's blow. *"Well done Toruk. That was truely heroic,"* Collan says while giving a knowing and wink that only Paldon can see. *"Press on when you're... oh,"* pausing while Toruk dismembers the corpse.

OOC: Those 5 days got away from me. It was a nice long weekend. Hope I didn't slow anything up.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 2, 2008)

'Darn dog couldn't even take a chunk out of him,' thinks Feather.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

With the guard slain, you all but the paladin, who stays back to help the slaves in the other barrack, stand before the once guarded entrance.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 3, 2008)

*"This door could be trapped, be careful," *Collan says in a whisper.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 4, 2008)

"Perhaps Toruk the hero should go in first in case there are more enemies," suggests Feather.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2008)

*"Great suggestion!" *Toruk smashes the door, using his blade, and gets ready to cut things down.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

The only 'thread' in the barrack are some goblin slave guards, that quickly put the weapons down and plea in broken common for mercy.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

Rowan's eyes the goblin slaves suspiciously. "Mercy for goblins? If we let them go, they will just cause trouble later."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2008)

"No, don't kill goblins. Toruk feels merciful today. Goblins may go, but if Toruk sees you making bad things, Toruk eats your bones. Yes?" The half orc walks and glances the goblins from his height.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 4, 2008)

[sblock=Occ]Were there stairs to a basement or anything in the keep?[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Collan steps out from behind Toruk and suddenly looks different. Dressed in blood-soaked furs with a breastplate made of solid gold and covered with a carving of Pelor's visage within the rays of a sun, he appears as a bloody-handed warpriest. His iron-shod boots look heavy but make little sound as he strides toward the goblins. The heavy steel helmet he wears is covered in blood-tipped spikes arranged to look like the rays of the sun. He neary bears fangs as he opens his mouth to address the goblins.

*"Slavemasters! We are here to slaughter your employers! Pledge your allegiance to your new masters and relish in the opportunity to repay the cruelty and disrespect of these orcs with your betrayal against them! So demands The Unstoppable Sun!"*

_Assuming they like the idea,_ *"Find out everything our new goblin allies know of this place,"* Collan says to the rest of the party.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

"We wil, we will! We tell you where master hidz. Big cavern! But we will not enter! We fear many-headed guard-beast." the goblins quickly reply.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2008)

Toruk looks at Collan with an approval look "*Toruk likes your stile"*
Then to the goblins, he say: *"Fear nothing with Hero Toruck here. Hero Toruck will slay the many headed beast, be it what ever it be. Then will come the time of that Hidz."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

"Yes, yes, kill them!" The goblins cheer at Toruk.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2008)

Rowan smiles and shakes his head. He was certainly glad to have Toruk willing to rush into combat and serve as a shield against whatever beasts lie ahead of them.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2008)

Rowan smiles and shakes his head. He was certainly glad to have Toruk willing to rush into combat and serve as a shield against whatever beasts lie ahead of them.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 8, 2008)

Feather will follow the others hoping to watch Toruk die.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

"Shall me show big strong warrior way to masterz cave?" The bravest of the goblins asks.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 8, 2008)

Collan draws a daggar and points it at the bravest goblin. *"Our offer to you is generous, cretin! Should you lead us into a trap however, your souls will burn with a greater pain than you could imagine!"* At that, his dagger floats forward and hangs above the brave goblin's head, pointed down. *"Do not give me reason to drop this."*

OOC: We're continuing on, I'm pretty sure. Collan's going to do his best to maintain the threat of a "dagger of damocles" above the goblin who leads the way.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

Nearly all of you follow the goblin out of the keep. Only Jarek stays behind, helping and protecting the former slaves.

----------

"This cave of master! Me go now away?" The goblin speaks, looking at the dagger.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2008)

"Yes brave one, Heroic ones -That's us- will do our job here." Toruk proclaims.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

_ooc: Roll initiative and choose a starting positions on one of the red fenced squares.

light orange is normal ground.
dark orange rubble = difficult terrain.
Grey is rock._


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2008)

OOC: Placeholder for Rowan...pending to see the other PC's positions so that the halfling can make sure he has a big, fat meatshield in front of him.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 9, 2008)

Inatative 1d20+1=6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1725190/

Location L18

Is there any light in the cave?  If not Feather will cast Light on a small rock on the way in.

Spells remaining 5(6), 5(6), 3(4)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

ooc: no, there is no light source in this chamber. I just assumed you will light it up, so I posted the full map anyway. Sorry.
Thanks for doing the light spell and solving the problem


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2008)

OOC: Toruk will go in the M line, at the front. I assuming he will move first. Initiative: 21


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 10, 2008)

(Initiative: 1d20+3=10)

Paldon will slide up beside Toruk on the right side with a Javelin in hand.

Start N17(just right of Toruk If I have it right)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

_New combat block format. I tried ro re-track your HP. I will allow any healing to be made before this combat.

Rowan lost 10 HP
Toruk and Paldon have each 17 HP remaining.

Jarek can give you additional 15 HP total._
[sblock=ooc]
Hydra Initiative (1d20+1=19)
Rowan Initiative (1d20+3=10)
Collan Initiative (1d20+2=17)

[sblock=Initiative]
Toruk 21
Hydra 19
Collan 17
Paldon 10
Rowan 10
Feather 6
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Hydra (unhurt)

Toruk 17 / 51
Collan 24 / 24
Paldon 17 / 30
Rowan 18 / 28
Feather 29 / 29
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 10, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 3/2/2/1*

*"Goblin allies,"* Collan says in a commanding voice prior to entering the lair of the many-headed beast, *"I now give you a tribe name. You are the Tongues of Dawn! Raise your javelins high and stand firm! You will fight this beast at our sides!"*

OOC: I don't care one way or another if the goblins help us, but I thought it would be neat to inspire them to at least stand against it symbolically.

M-18 is Collan's square. Before going in, Collan heals up Toruk:
CLW: 1d8+5=8  hp healed
CMW: 2d8+5=19  hp healed
Minor: 1 hp healed

Collan also gives him a virtue spell, so 1 temp hp for Toruk.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2008)

*"YES! This is time for battle! The beast will be crushed under our fists! Wait it here, we will taste it's blood today."* Toruk exclaims. Upon been healed, he thanks Collan* "Great Toruk thanks you friend, we fight together, we die together. You are Toruk's clan now, Toruk will protect you." *The brave half-orc stand firm, preparing an attack against the Hydra.
_
Readied action: Power attack against hydra: 1d20+8 to hit 2d6=12 dmg_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

_ooc: No healing for Paldon? Then will he receive the full 15 healing from Jarek.

VV: What is your action exactly? Don't forget that hydra's got reach._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2008)

OOC Holy Molly, I forgot. Toruk will charge to it when it's about 20 feets from him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

*Round1; completed*

The hydra charges you, but Toruk starts a counter charge! All heads try to bite the brave warrior, but he can defend all but two of the bites.
Toruks mighty blow is somehow weakened by the hydra's unholy nature, but cuts her hide.
After this attack, the hydra attacks again, hitting with the firts bite, downing the barbarian. To your terror, the wound that Toruk just inflicted closes itself before your eyes.
Collan dives toward Toruk as he pulls something out of his tunic, bathing the half orc in a warm, holy light. *"Rise and fight! No one said this was time for resting!"*
"Toruk!" Paldon yells as he heaves his javelin he has in his hands at the hydra and runs twoards the beast drawing his longsword.
Rowan keeps his distance from the lumbering beast, making sure that Toruk and his other combat-oriented companions form a line between himself and the enemy. He takes his pipe from his mouth, blows several smoke rings into the air, and then begins the words and gestures of what is quickly becoming his signature spell. But the beast resists the glitterdust spell.
Feather fires an arcane blast at the creature, but misses it in the melee confusion.

[sblock=ooc]
Paldon needen only 13 Hp. Rest got Rowan.

Hydra AoO (1d20+8=14, 1d10+3=10, 1d20+8=28, 1d10+3=7, 1d20+8=15, 1d10+3=5, 1d20+8=16, 1d10+3=12, 1d20+8=27, 1d10+3=12)
Hydra Attack Crit confirm (1d20+8=14, 1d10+3=12) no confirm.
Hydra first 3 hitting bites damage Toruk for 24 damage, activates berserker strength (DR2)
The forth hits for 10, including DR.

Toruk Attack (charge) (1d20+10=20, 2d6+12=16)
Toruk hits hydra for 11 damage after DR.

Hydra Attack (1d20+8=17, 1d10+3=13, 1d20+8=26, 1d10+3=4, 1d20+8=26, 1d10+3=13, 1d20+8=17, 1d10+3=4, 1d20+8=13, 1d10+3=11)
Hydra heals 11 HP at the beginning of it's turn.
Hydra first bite hits Toruk for 11 damage, including DR 2.
Hydra doesn't use other bites to slaughter Toruk... (VV if you feel cheated by this, post in the ooc, please)
Collan heals 19 HP of Toruk. Moves to N14
Paldon hits for 1 damage after DR. Moves to M13.
AoO of Hydra
Hydra AoO against Paldon (1d20+8=16, 1d10+3=10, 1d20+8=22, 1d10+3=10, 1d20+8=18, 1d10+3=12, 1d20+8=25, 1d10+3=4, 1d20+8=16, 1d10+3=4) Hydra hits Paldon for 14 damage.
Rowan's spell 'misses'.
Feather misses. No precise shot.

[sblock=Initiative]
Toruk 21
Hydra 19
Collan 17
Paldon 10
Rowan 10
Feather 6
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Hydra (-1)

Toruk 18 / 51 ; Berserker Strength
Collan 24 / 24
Paldon 16 / 30
Rowan 20 / 28
Feather 29 / 29
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2008)

Rowan keeps his distance from the lumbering beast, making sure that Toruk and his other combat-oriented companions form a line between himself and the enemy. He takes his pipe from his mouth, blows several smoke rings into the air, and then begins the words and gestures of what is quickly becoming his signature spell.


*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 18/28

Cast glitterdust, trying to blind as many of the hydra's heads as possible. 
Spell Check: 13 


[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4 3 2
[/sblock]*


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 11, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 3/2/2/0*

Collan dives toward Toruk as he pulls something out of his tunic, bathing the half orc in a warm, holy light. *"Rise and fight! No one said this was time for resting!"*

OOC: Rhun, I think you might be attacking each head separately, so that'd need a lot more magic attacks than 1.

Casting Defensively: 1d20+12=21 (success, casting draws no AoO)
CSW: 3d8+5=19 hp healed on Toruk.
Collan has a scroll in hand, ready to use next round if possible.

BTW: we're toast.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2008)

Toruk felt each bite, tearing his flesh apart. With a pain roar, he falls to his knees, feeling the intense pain. His vision obscured. But suddenly, he felt the warm and restorative energy of the Sun God's child. Collan's spell saved Toruk's life. From the ground, the barbarian gives Collan a gratitude glance, and then thrust his greatsword in the beast's bulking body, cutting flesh and breaking bone.

[sblock= Combat]
I'm assuming Toruk is on rage, if not, discount 2 from the attack rolls and 2 from the damage. Also, when he entered rage, did he gained additional hp?
Toruk attk: 28 --> Critical hit! Confirmation: 22
Toruk damage: 22 Add critical damage if critical: 22  for a total of a demolishing 44 points of damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 12, 2008)

"Toruk!" Paldon yells as he heaves his javelin he has in his hands at the hydra and runs twoards the beast drawing his longsword.

[sblock=ooc]
Javelin attack 1d20+8=25
Jav Damage 1d6+3=6

Draw Greatsword and move to M13

umm...not that it matters now, but could i have power attacked with the Jav?
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 12, 2008)

[sblock="OOC reply to Kenku"]







Kenku17 said:


> umm...not that it matters now, but could i have power attacked with the Jav?




Power Attack only applies to melee damage rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

ooc: I will wait for Feather's action to post the complete round one and Toruk's and hydra's actions of round two.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 13, 2008)

Occ: Sorry for the slow reply.

Feather will take a 5ft step into space 17K and attack with her arcane blast.
Ranged touch 1d20+4=9 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=6 Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

*Round 2, completed.*

Toruk, still lying on the ground, thrust his greatsword in the beast's bulking body, cutting flesh and breaking bone.
The hydra distributes it's attacks between the heroes, drawing blood from Collan, Touk and Paldon.
Collan makes a great speech to rise the morale of his companions.
Doing his best to dodge the snapping heads, Paldon deftly manuvers around the beast, as he comes horizontal, he yells  "Die you wretched thing!" and makes a sweeping strike at the Hydra, that fails to connect, and then slides around behind it to draw its attention and help his buddies.
Cursing his lack of effectiveness, Rowan sends bolts of glowing energy streaking toward the hydra.
Feather will take another step back and misses it again.

[sblock=ooc]
Toruk hits hydra for 39 damage after DR.
Hydra fast heals 15 HP.
Attacks: Collan, Collan, Toruk, Toruk, Paldon.
Hydra Attack (1d20+6=8, 1d10+3=6, 1d20+6=16, 1d10+3=6, 1d20+6=20, 1d10+3=9, 1d20+6=9, 1d10+3=7, 1d20+6=23, 1d10+3=4)
Hydra deals 6 damage to Collan
Hydra deals 7 damage to Toruk after DR
Hydra deals 4 damage to Paldon
Collan uses special ability (see conditions.
Paldon misses Hydra. ends movement at M9
Rowan hist Hydra for 10 damage.
Feather moves to 16 J. Misses

[sblock=Initiative]
Toruk 21
Hydra 19
Collan 17
Paldon 10
Rowan 10
Feather 6
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Hydra (-35)

Toruk 11 / 51 ;prone, Berserker Strength
Collan 18 / 24
Paldon 12 / 30
Rowan 20 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

*EVERYONE*: Collan's allies gain a +2 morale bonus on:
Fort, Ref, and Will defense
attack rolls
ability checks
skill checks
weapon damage rolls
_Duration: 2 rounds_ (this happens after Toruk's latest attack, so assuming he lives another 2 rounds, his action will be the last to benefit from the _Noble Inspiration_.
Feather's most recent attack should be edited to reflect this bonus.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2008)

Toruk tries to hit the hydra from the ground again.

Combat: attack and damage: 20 and 20
Roll Lookup


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 14, 2008)

Feather will take another 5ft step to space 16 J And will try to attack it again.
Range touch 1d20+4=6 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=8 Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2008)

Bihlbo said:


> OOC: Rhun, I think you might be attacking each head separately, so that'd need a lot more magic attacks than 1.






*WD, is that how you want to handle this? Do you want me to roll spell checks for each head?*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *WD, is that how you want to handle this? Do you want me to roll spell checks for each head?*



ooc: No, I would only make one saving throw, so it is also only one spellcheck.
Hint: This might not be the best tactic. Rowan's arcane knowledge tells him that hydra's usually got the 'Scent' ability.

BTW: Still waiting for the actions of Collan, Paldon and Rowan.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 15, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 18/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 3/2/2/0*

*"By the Great Reflection!"* Collan cries as the hydra attacks. The bloody wound in his arm is immediately covered by pure, clean white furs as some of his armor begins to shine and shimmer in the dim magical light.

Taking a defensive position as best he can, Collan speaks to his allies, *"Yet another beast whose wounds seal themselves behind our blades! The proclivities of the villains in this keep are made known, but as with the trolls, we will be victorious! Into the fray, mighty warrior!"*, he says while pointing to Paldon, *"Give him all you have, barbaric friend!"* patting his hand on Toruk, *"And our new liberated allies, show the denizens of this keep that holding one prisoner is madness! Let's give it all we have and hold nothing back!"*

Waving a scroll as he speaks, Collan turns to the girl and the gnome, *"I will conjure the heavenly wolf again, at the beast's tail to distract the flank, but give me a moment. Do whatever you can to trip it up or blast a hole through its heart!"* Though from the look of things, Collan might be more sorely needed as a healer than a conjurer.

OOC for *EVERYONE*: Collan's allies gain a +2 morale bonus on:
Fort, Ref, and Will defense
attack rolls
ability checks
skill checks
weapon damage rolls
_Duration: 2 rounds_ (this happens after Toruk's latest attack, so assuming he lives another 2 rounds, his action will be the last to benefit from the _Noble Inspiration_.
Feather's most recent attack should be edited to reflect this bonus.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 15, 2008)

(ooc:question...can spring and power attack be used at the same time?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

ooc: I think they can.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 15, 2008)

ooc: I know they can, according to RAW. Sounds like the DM's cool with it too.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 15, 2008)

Doing his best to dodge the snapping heads, Paldon deftly manuvers around the beast, as he comes horizontal, he yells  "Die you wretched thing!" and makes a sweeping strike at the Hydra, and then slides around behind it to draw its attention and help his buddies.

[sblock=OOC] 
L12-L11-Spring Attack+Power Attack-L10-M9-N9
(Movement allowed due to Armor mastery...I think I did it right)

Power attack 5, pluses are Power with Two Handed+Collan's Bonus+Str (1d20+6=10, 2d6+10+2+4=24) too bad the attack was crud...

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

ooc: I will update in 12h. With or without Rowan's action.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

Cursing his lack of effectiveness, Rowan sends bolts of glowing energy streaking toward the hydra.

*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 18/28

Cast magic missile. 
Damage: 10


[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4 3
Level 2 - 5 4 3 2
[/sblock]*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

*Round 3*

Toruk tries to hit the hydra from the ground again, slicing it with his sword.
Toruk lies dying after the vicious hydra attack.
Collan dodges about as the hydra attacks and in his panic tries to hide behind Toruk, the only one of his allies close enough. But when Toruk again grumbles about his bleeding wound, Collan knows the scroll isn't going to see any use soon.
As the warm light of dawn passes over Toruk, Collan grunts and tries to lift him back to a standing position.
"TORUK NOOO!" and Paldon calls and desperatly tries to jam his sword into the beast. But even with the wounded barbarian flanking, the blow fails to wound the beast.
Rowan sends another bolts of glowing energy streaking toward the hydra.

[sblock=ooc]
Toruk hits hydra for 15 damage after DR.
Hydra fast heals 15 HP.
Attacks: Collan, Collan, Toruk, Toruk, Paldon.
Hydra attack (1d20+6=13, 1d10+3=11, 1d20+6=8, 1d10+3=4, 1d20+6=23, 1d10+3=8, 1d20+6=21, 1d10+3=11, 1d20+6=9, 1d10+3=13)
Hydra hits Toruk for 17 damage after DR.
Collan heals Toruk 2 HP.
Paldon misses hydra.
Rowan hits hydra for Magic Missle (CL check, damage) (1d20+5=22, 3d4+3=10) 10 damage.

[sblock=Initiative]
Toruk 21
Hydra 19
Collan 17
Paldon 10
Rowan 10
Feather 6
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Hydra (-45)

Toruk 14 / 51 ;prone, Berserker Strength
Collan 18 / 24
Paldon 12 / 30
Rowan 20 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

*EVERYONE*: Collan's allies gain a +2 morale bonus on:
Fort, Ref, and Will defense
attack rolls
ability checks
skill checks
weapon damage rolls
_Duration: 2 rounds_ (this happens after Toruk's latest attack, so assuming he lives another 2 rounds, his action will be the last to benefit from the _Noble Inspiration_.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 18, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 18/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 3/2/1/0*

*"Good! More of that!"* Collan exclaims as the bolts of magical energy blast into the hide of the beast.

Collan dodges about as the hydra attacks and in his panic tries to hide behind Toruk, the only one of his allies close enough. But when Toruk again grumbles about his bleeding wound, Collan knows the scroll isn't going to see any use soon.

As the warm light of dawn passes over Toruk, Collan grunts and tries to lift him back to a standing position.

ooc: CMW cast defensively for 2d8+5=20 hp of healing.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 18, 2008)

hornedturtle said:


> Feather will take another 5ft step to space 16 J And will try to attack it again.
> Range touch 1d20+4=6 Roll Lookup
> Damage 2d6=8 Roll Lookup




touch goes up to 8 from Noble Insparation


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2008)

The barbarian looks at the beast "Toruk see you in hell.." Toruk crumbles, dying.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 18, 2008)

"TORUK NOOO!" and desperatly tries to jam his sword into the beast.

(ooc:blast my rolling! Power Attack 5 (1d20+8=11,  2d6+16=19)(there is an additional +2 on the attack cause I didn't see Collan's heal cast, and thus I do have flanking)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

hornedturtle said:


> touch goes up to 8 from Noble Insparation



ooc: Yes, and Hydras got a touch AC of 9. And firing into combat gives a -4 on the attack roll, without the Precise Shot feat.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 19, 2008)

occ: oops i forgot about that


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

ooc: Waiting for Feather's and Toruk's actions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2008)

Toruk is bleeding out. If he regains consciousness he will strike the hydra from the ground. And hopefully TO the ground

Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Toruk's last attack manages finally to kill this foul unnatural beast. It dissolves in a rancid smelling smoke.

OOC: Hydra defeated. Leaving combat round system.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2008)

*"Hah... Toruk did it... Clan safe now...See you in hell big bug with many heads..." *Toruk falls uncounsious, red blood escaping from his wounds.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Hah... Toruk did it... Clan safe now...See you in hell big bug with many heads..." *Toruk falls uncounsious, red blood escaping from his wounds.




Paldon puts a hand on Toruk's shoulder "Get up...your not as injured as you think...good job by the way" he says.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 25, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 19/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 0/0/0/0*

*"Feather, help Rowan secure the room and look for treasures. Were I to use a hydra, it would be near a secret door."* Collan gets Toruk back to his feet as his raiment seems to soften. Now clad in a high-collared white robe with thick, shaggy furs lining the shoulders, the lower half of the robe looks to be drenched in red, glistening blood. His shoulder-cape now hangs to the floor and the rays of Pelor's symbol are the warm orange of a sunset on a field of pure gold thread.

Striding to the hydra, Collan draws a simple dagger and pries off a scale. *"Some hydra parts have strong religious significance to the right buyer,"* he says to himself. After a moment he turns back to his friends and says, *"Right, that was a taxing battle. Might this be a good room in which to rest? Or perhaps our cretinous new allies outside would know a more secure location."*

[sblock="Casting"]cure minor on Collan (1 hp)
cure minor on Rowan (1 hp)
cure minor on Toruk (1 hp)
cure moderate on Toruk (2d8+5=16 hp)
cure light on Toruk (1d8+5=13 hp)
cure light on Paldon (1d8+5=6 hp)

_Healing Summary:_ 
Collan +1 (19/24)
Rowan +1 (21/28)
Toruk +30 (44/51)
Paldon +6 (18/30)[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 25, 2008)

"I would say if we can trust them, we check with the gobbos, cause sooner or later, someone is going to walk down here wondering what happened to their massive gaurd"  Paldon says


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

Rowan is quite relieved to see the great beast fall, and even happier to see that the big half-orc wasn't actually slain by the creature. At Collan's words, the halfling moves to investigate and secure the chamber, looking for anything of interest of value.



*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 19/28

Search +4 if necessary.

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4 3
Level 2 - 5 4 3 2
[/sblock]*


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 25, 2008)

Feather will help Rowan search for valuables.
search 1d20+1=18 Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

If there is any treasure in this cave, it is to good hidden. But you find a secretdoor (the one that was already on the map ) on the other side of the cave entrance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

*"Toruk fine now, thanks for healing." *Toruk watches everyone and sighs loudly. *"Time for clan hug!"* he starts chasing everyone and hugging each one to almost death.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 26, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Toruk fine now, thanks for healing." *Toruk watches everyone and sighs loudly. *"Time for clan hug!"* he starts chasing everyone and hugging each one to almost death.




 "Thank you" Paldon says half gasping for air as he is hugged.


----------



## hornedturtle (Sep 26, 2008)

Feather will attempt to use a pillar to hide from Toruk's hug.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

Toruk runs after Feather claiming *"Toruk has love for everyone, including not-so-thankful-as-she-should-be Feather"* He eventually catches her, due to his superior speed.

Rowan is handled with less brute strength, since Toruk thinks he is a child.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

The goblin has used the 'distraction'/hydra to flee. How do you proceed?


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> The goblin has used the 'distraction'/hydra to flee. How do you proceed?




Paldon sees no goblin to be found and sighs  "Well...he may have been a coward, but I don't blame him...lets call it a night, although I would keep a gaurd up and the torches lit, just in case"


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 26, 2008)

*"Agreed,"* says Collan. His prayers are long and obtuse, as though he were petitioning a king rather than worshipping. When he finally starts to rest, it seems as though the great feathered and furred cloak he wears offers virtually no comfort.

(back to full, yay)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

ooc: Uhm, where do you rest? In the cave? The keep? Wilderness?


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 29, 2008)

After resting in the Hydra's den, Collan gets up and grumbles about the lack of sunlight, but prepares for the day regardless.

*"Fellows, let us push on. I want to see these blades thick with orcish blood before I break my fast."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

ooc: Any spells cast before continuing exploration. Who wants to open the door?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2008)

Toruk yawns lazily. He grabs his greatsword and probes some swings with it. *"Toruk's blade is thirsty today"*


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 30, 2008)

Paldon gets checks his equipment to make sure that its in good working order. He then steps out and does a could practice swings with his sword before donning his armor and preparing for whatever lies ahead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

You open the door and enter a hall braced by 6 pillows. The only light there is the one you brought with you.

ooc: Any last things you do before entering? What light source do you have? Roll initiative and choose one of the red squares as your starting square.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2008)

Rowan wakes feeling a bit better. After eating a quick breakfast of rations from his pack, the halfling wizard is ready to move out. He spends another moment to cast a spell of protection upon himself, and then casts a spell to provide the group with light. Then he looks at his companions and nods his readiness.

Entering the pillared hall at the rear of the group, Rowan holds his walking stick high, the magical light radiating from it illuminating the immediate area around the party.


*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 24/28

I assumed 5 points of damage healed overnight; wasn't sure if someone could provide long-term care to double that. Rowan will cast Mage Armor. Rowan will also cast Light upon his walking stick/rod of lesser extend.

Rowan takes position C14. 
Initiative: 16

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6 5
Level 1 – 7 6
Level 2 - 5
[/sblock]*


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 30, 2008)

Paldon lights a torch as he enters a room in the front. (F14)


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 30, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/5/4/3*

Collan casts a spell, but remains as silent as elves are known to be, stalking across the room with his comrades.

OOC: Collin takes position D14 and casts Detect Magic, hoping that it'll help us know if magical traps and the like are nearby.

Rhun, long-term care takes a full day, so the options you have are magical healing (don't you have a wand?) or 1 hp/level with rest.

Kenku17, you're playing Paldon in this game, hehe.


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 1, 2008)

Feather will enter space D15, having cast light on a small rock before having entered the room, and cast detect undead.

Spells remaining for the day 5/5/4


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2008)

Toruk enters the room, reckless as always, with his massive blade resting in his right shoulder


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

*Hall, Round 1  -> Heroes (Rowan -> Paldon)*

As you enter the room, you can discern a translucent shape in there, which silently moans (It detects as undead).

------
*"You be papa! Papa wont punish Toruk any more!" *with untamed fury, the half orc throws himself to battle. His non-magical sword just passes through the spectral being.
Paldon looks at the spectral entity in front of him, and stands firm. Somewhat thinking he won't be able to slice it as is, he pulls out one of his bear's endurance potions, and slugs it down for the hard upcoming fight.
The wraith ignores both fighters, floatin around to strike the cleric, drainig his vitality.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (Toruk, Paldon, Feather, Collan, Monster) (1d20=20, 1d20=19, 1d20=8, 1d20=10, 1d20=10)

Toruk moves to i 15. Misses because incorporeal.
Paldon drinks potion (+4 Con)
'Ghost' moves to C 15, avoiding AoO, 
Incorporeal touch (to hit, damage, Con drain) (1d20+5=25, 1d4=2, 1d6=1)
Crit confirm: Incorporeal touch (to hit, damage, Con drain) (1d20+5=18, 1d4=4, 1d6=1) crit vs Collan, doing 5 damage and draining 2 Con.

[sblock=Initiative]
Toruk 23
Paldon 22
Wraith 17
Rowan 16
Collan 12
Feather 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Wraith (-0)

Toruk 49 / 51
Collan 24 / 24 (14 / 19)
Paldon 23 / 30 (33 / 40)
Rowan 26 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Paldon looks at the spectral entity in front of him, and stands firm. Somewhat thinking he won't be able to slice it as is, he pulls out one of his bear's endurance potions, and slugs it down for the hard upcoming fight.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

"Damnable undead," whispers Rowan upon seeing the ghostly form ahead. With a grim smile, the halfling sends a trio of _magic missiles_ streaking toward the enemy, motes of silver sparkling along behind the blueish-white darts.


*AC: 18 (mage armor, 5 hours), Hit Points: 26/28

Initiative: 16
Cast magic missile, damage: 11

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6 5
Level 1 – 7 6 5
Level 2 - 5
[/sblock]*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2008)

*"You be papa! Papa wont punish Toruk any more!" *with untamed fury, the half orc throws himself to battle.

Charge power attack: 23 for 20 dmg


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

ooc: Round updated. Need concentration check for Rowan to cast devensive and action from all others (including Toruk and Paldon).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

As the apparition floats in close, Rowan ducks back and uses his walking stick to ward off the spirit, while at the same time casting his spell.


OOC: Cast Defensively: 24 (Success!)


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 14/19(24), AC 16, F 14 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/5/4/3*

Collan coughs and sputters when the ghost passes through him. He then darts past the others, to the center of the room (H14), and in a soft voice declares, *"The light of Pelor opposes you,"* as Collan begins to glow as bright as the noon sun.

[sblock=Turn Undead]Cha check result 1d20+2=17 allows Collan to turn creatures of 7 HD or less.
The turning damage result 2d6+5+2=15 allows for 15 total HD to be turned. Collan uses his greater turning ability to destroy all creatures that would otherwise flee.[/sblock]

OOC: As a reminder, this is from the house rules post that deals with hit points and dieing: "Let your players regain all hit points after an 8 hours rest"


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 2, 2008)

OOC:Umm...I see a magic sword quip, could I have hit the ghost?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

*End of Combat:*

The radiant light of Pelor burns the creature, destroying it instantly...



Bihlbo said:


> ...
> OOC: As a reminder, this is from the house rules post that deals with hit points and dieing: "Let your players regain all hit points after an 8 hours rest"



ooc: Forgot my own rules...

HP should be:
Toruk 51 / 51
Collan 19 / 24 (14 / 19)
Paldon 30 / 30 (40 / 40)
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

@Kenku: Yes, magic weapons havea a 50% chance to hit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2008)

*"Good you killed Toruks papa... again"* Toruk says scratching his head, quite confused. *"Toruk thought Toruk killed papa good last time"* he looks at the place where the spectre dispersed, then he shrugs *"Better have you near next time papa comes again"*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Rowan turns to regard Collan. "Nicely done," the halfling says with a smile.


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 3, 2008)

Occ: crud i miss a day and its destroyed before i had a chance to control it.

Feather starts to draw her eternal wand of command undead as she sees the wraith destroyed.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 4, 2008)

"Good job Collan...are you ok? Paldon asks


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2008)

*"You are pale Collan, you should eat more meat and less leaves" *Toruk says seriously.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

ooc: Does the group continues through the next door?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

Rowan waits patiently for the others to lead the way through the next door.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 6, 2008)

*"Yes yes, I'm fine Toruk. But see to it that the solid ones do not get so close, will you?"*

Collan notices a familiar glyph on the side of the wand and approaches Feather to discuss it. After a short exchange, *"Good, have that ready on my mark, I will allow you to make use of that if I deem it appropriate."*

Once it becomes apparent the room holds no further interest, Collan says, *"Let us push on, Pelor is with us in this endeavor!"* Gesturing toward Toruk to go through the next door, Collan sets in behind him at a safe distance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2008)

*"Yes!"* Toruk runs and bashes the door with his big big muscles.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

ooc: roll initiative, please.

C= Orc in platemail
S= Skeleton
Z= Zombie


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2008)

Toruk charged forward *"Use your lights and stuff, Toruk breaks the bony ones!"* he exclaims. 
Init: 13
Attk: 23
Dmg: 13


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 7, 2008)

Init (1d20 3=4)

Paldon stumbles as he enters the hall way. Regaining his composure he moves to a position in the room thats a good choke point(R12)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2008)

Rowan reacts quickly, moving into the chamber, but staying out of the way so that his more martial-minded companions can charge past. Seeing the foe arrayed before them, Rowan begins channeling magical energies, opening a gateway between the Prime Material Plane and the Upper Planes, and calling for aid...

*
Initiative: 18
Move to R13, cast Augmented Monster Summoning II
Summons Augmented Celestial Riding Dog (stats below) into square S6. Dog will appear/be able to act on Rowan's iniative count next round.

[sblock=Celstial Riding Dog (Augmented)]
- Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [extraplanar]
- Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp) 
- Initiative: +2 
- Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
- Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
- Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
- Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Full Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
- Special Attacks: Smite Evil 1/day (+2 damage)
- Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent , darkvision 60', Resistance to Acid, Cold and Electricity 5, Spell Resistance 7
- Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +1 
- Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
- Skills: Jump +10, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Survival +1* 
- Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 7, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 14/19(24), AC 16, F 14 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/5/4/3*

Collan peels his way around the corner and with a cough, sees what Toruk meant. The furs of his jacket and cape suddenly fluff off revealing blackened bones beneath that begin to drip deep red blood down the back of his lengthened robes. _"Curse my impatience!"_ he says to himself. 

With a whipping motion he spins loose a scroll and cries down rays of light in the dark room, bathing the undead beings with a warm glow.

*"Feather, take the fleshless one at the back!"* Collan cries out to the girl with the wand as he drops a spent scroll to the dusty floor. 

Ducking behind Paldon as he rushes the room, Collan whispers to him from behind his high collar, *"If you can get to the orc, I will ensure that Pelor guides your blade true."*

OOC: Initiative 13. Collan moves to R13 (drawing the scroll as part of the move) and casts consecrate, centered on the intersection between Q8 and R9. It's a 20 ft.-radius that makes the undead suffer a –1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and Fort, Ref, and Will defense.

Also, this is my 300th post. Neat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC: Congrats ^^


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

*Round finished.*

Round 1

Rowan reacts quickly, moving into the chamber, but staying out of the way so that his more martial-minded companions can charge past. Seeing the foe arrayed before them, Rowan begins channeling magical energies, opening a gateway between the Prime Material Plane and the Upper Planes, and calling for aid...
Feather will moves forward, drawing and readying her eternal wand of command undead.  She uses her Arcane blast against one of the zombies, hitting it.
The skeletons seem to wait for something,
as the zombies charge, but only Feather is hit.
Toruk waits for a path to go inside.
Collan moves forward, his prayer dispels the evil aura of the room.
The orcs dark prayers restrengths the evil of this place, as an ogre zombie manifests from dark smoke just behind the other zombies. His swing is barely reflected by Rowan's magic.
"Guys move!" Paldon yells as he tries to get up in front of the Zombies.


[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (Feather, orc, skeletons, zombies) (1d20+1=17, 1d20=6, 1d20+5=15, 1d20-1=15)

Rowan casts Summon Monster II, moves R13
Feather moves Q 13, 
Skeletons delay
Zombies move forward, attacking
Feather, Rowan, Rowan
Zombie charge (1d20+2=15, 1d6+1=6, 1d20+2=5, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+2=8, 1d6+1=4)
hit for 6, miss, miss
Toruk delays.
Collan moves to Q14 (R13 is blocked), counters desecrate.
Orc casts Desecrate. Ogre zombie appears.
Ogre Zombie Ogre club vs Rowan (1d20+11=17, 2d8+11=25) just misses.
Paldon moves to R 14.


[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 18
Feather 17
Skeletons 15
Zombies 15
Toruk 13
Collan 13
Orc 6
- Ogre Zombie
Paldon 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Zombie 2 (-10)
Ogre Zombie (6 rounds)

Toruk 51 / 51
Collan 19 / 24 (14 / 19)
Paldon 30 / 30 (40 / 40)
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 23 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 8, 2008)

Feather will move to Q13 drawing and readying her eternal wand of command undead.  She will use her Arcane blast against zombie 2.
Attack 1d20+4=23 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=11 Roll Lookup

Occ:sorry for the slow posting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: I had posted an action, but I don't see it in you round resume.http://www.enworld.org/forum/4497173-post560.html


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 10, 2008)

"Guys move!" Paldon yells as he tries to get up in front of the Zombies, moving to R14


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

ooc: Round 1 finished. Post for round 2, please. Rowan and Feather are up.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

Suddenly seeing the odds before him, Rowan realizes he has no choice but to fall back. He goes right between Paldon's legs as he withdraws from the foe, a bead of sweat running down his forehead.

Even as Rowan falls back though, a cloud of silvery and gold mist appears further into the room, coalescing into the form of a stout riding dog, with fur of white. Gold and silver hair trims its neck and tail, and the beautiful dog immediately launches itself forward, tearing at the orc with its powerful jaws. Unfortunately, the dog's aim is off, and the teeth snap only on air. 


*
Initiative: 18
Withdraw action, moving to R15

Celestial Riding Dog, acts on Initiative 18 (round 1 of 5)
5' step from S6 to S5.
Attack vrs orc: 7

[sblock=Celstial Riding Dog (Augmented)]
- Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [extraplanar]
- Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp) 
- Initiative: +2 
- Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
- Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
- Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
- Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Full Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
- Special Attacks: Smite Evil 1/day (+2 damage)
- Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent , darkvision 60', Resistance to Acid, Cold and Electricity 5, Spell Resistance 7
- Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +1 
- Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
- Skills: Jump +10, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Survival +1* 
- Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 11, 2008)

Paldon sizes up the situation, and slams the zombie in front of him.

[sblock=ooc]
If the Zombie does not move into R13, 5ft step then Power Attack+5!
Rolls:1d20+4=22,  2d6+4 +10=18
If Zombie does move, then just Power Attack+5!
[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 11, 2008)

Feather will user her eternal wand of Command Undead on the ogre zombie and command it to attack the Orc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2008)

*need some time*

Round 2
Suddenly seeing the odds before him, Rowan realizes he has no choice but to fall back. He goes right between Paldon's legs as he withdraws from the foe, a bead of sweat running down his forehead.
 Even as Rowan falls back though, a cloud of silvery and gold mist appears further into the room, coalescing into the form of a stout riding dog, with fur of white. Gold and silver hair trims its neck and tail, and the beautiful dog immediately launches itself forward, tearing at the orc with its powerful jaws. Unfortunately, the dog's aim is off, and the teeth snap only on air.
Feather will uses her eternal wand of Command Undead on the ogre zombie and commands it to attack the orc.     
The skeletons move to attack the celestial creature, but only one hits it.
One zombie joins them, missing the dog, but the others continue to hurt Feather.
Toruk tries to pass through. *"Oh... battle is going on without Toruk!"*
The orc tries to regain control, but is unable to effect the ogre.
The ogre's attack misses the orc (perhaps a bit effective?).
Collan steps up and says a quick prayer to Pelor for power and guidance, _"Holy Sun, eradicate this darkness and hate, and let not your servant falter."_ With that he holds the symbol high and lets loose another blast of light, searing and destoying all skeletons, the other Undead shielded by dark magic..
Paldon slashes right through the zombie in front of him, destroying it.

[sblock=ooc]
Rowan withdraws to R15
CRD moves to s5 misses orc.
Feather uses wand.
Skelis move, Skeleton scimitar attacks (1d20+3=5, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+3=5, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+3=22, 1d6+3=5)
Skeleton scimitar attack crit confirm (1d20+3=9, 1d6+3=5) one hit for 5 damage
Zombie move, Zombie attacks (first dog) (1d20+4=9, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+4=20, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+4=16, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+4=10, 1d6+3=8)
Toruk still delays.
Orc Rebuke Undead. (1d20+2=9, 2d6+8=18)
Ogre attacks orc. (1d20+11=17, 2d8+11=21) miss
Collan's GT destroys the skeletons.
Paldon kills zombie.

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 18
- Celestial riding dog
Feather 17
Skeletons 15
Zombies 15
Toruk 13
Orc 6
- Ogre Zombie
Collan 13 (delayed)
Paldon 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Zombie 2 (-10)
Ogre Zombie (6 rounds)
CRD 12 / 17

Toruk 51 / 51
Collan 19 / 24 (14 / 19)
Paldon 30 / 30 (40 / 40)
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 5 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 13, 2008)

Feather will attempt to move to space P14 before she is ripped to pieces.  If she is able she will also draw her wand of cure light wounds to use on herself.
Attack of opportunity Z2 1d20=2 Roll Lookup
Attack of opportunity Z3 1d20=10 Roll Lookup
Attack of opportunity Z4 1d20=6 Roll Lookup

Healing if Feather has enough time 1d8+1=4 Roll Lookup


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 14/19(24), AC 16, F 14 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/5/4/3*

*"Good choice, Feather,"* Collan quickly whispers as she chooses the ogre instead of the skeleton. *"But get it as far away as you can!"*

Collan, sizing up the situation, draws his bow and holds for a moment until the lumbering ogre is across the room. *"Paldon, take a step,"* Collan commands while indicating the pool of blood where Feather had just been standing. [ooc: Collan is going to delay and go just before Paldon's action, hopefully after the ogre gets to the orc. Collan in indicating that Paldon needs to move to Q13 in case the undead start to run. But of course, that's based on the assumption that the undead will run, so don't feel bound to that for Paldon's action.]

Collan looks to his holy symbol - not the ones emblazened across his regal clothing, but the true symbol he carries next to his chest - and says a quick prayer to Pelor for power and guidance, _"Holy Sun, eradicate this darkness and hate, and let not your servant falter."_ With that he holds the symbol high and lets loose another blast of light, searing the decaying flesh and bones of the undead nearby.

OOC: Collan is turning undead, and it looks like the ogre is likely safe from the effect. Result: 1d20+2=5, -3=2, allows for up to 2 HD creatures to be affected. 2d6+7=15 is the total number of HD that are turned. If the undead are 2 HD or less (which would be any that are affected of course) then they are destroyed. This means that either the turn results in nothing at all (if they have 3 HD or more) or the ogre is the only undead left standing in the room.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 14, 2008)

Paldon nods to Collan.

(OOC:move to Q13 and use the same attack action as before)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2008)

Toruk tries to pass through. *"Oh... battle is going on without Toruk!"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2008)

ooc: Toruk does nothing, or delays for something specific?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2008)

OCC: HE had a delay action that was charge the nearest dead thing when he could go through. It hasn't take place I presume, I'll keep Toruk Waiting. Just wanted to post something funny for him


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 15, 2008)

OOC: Just to make things clear, Collan either did nothing consequential this round, or all enemy undead are destroyed. That's going to have a huge impact on what Paldon and Toruk can do, so I might hold off on posting their actions until you know the outcome of the Turn.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2008)

Bihlbo said:


> OOC: Just to make things clear, Collan either did nothing consequential this round, or all enemy undead are destroyed. That's going to have a huge impact on what Paldon and Toruk can do, so I might hold off on posting their actions until you know the outcome of the Turn.



ooc: Toruk acts before Collan!
@ VV: Understood!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2008)

Bihlbo said:


> OOC: Just to make things clear, Collan either did nothing consequential this round, or all enemy undead are destroyed. That's going to have a huge impact on what Paldon and Toruk can do, so I might hold off on posting their actions until you know the outcome of the Turn.



ooc: oops, just saw that the evil altar increased the turning penalty to -6. You effect only the skeletons... but you destroy all.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC: Ah, I hadn't considered the alter! Still, glad the skeletons bit it.

Looks like we're waiting on this next: 
Rowan 18
- Celestial riding dog
Feather 17
Skeletons 15
Zombies 15


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2008)

*OOC: Oh, are we back to me? If so, I'll get my post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2008)

Waiting for the way to be cleared, Rowan again throws out his hand and sends a trio of blue-white darts streaking through the battle zone, unerringly seeking out the orc cleric.

The halfling's summoned dog continues its assault against the orc, growling and biting. Again, though, the orc dances away from the powerful jaws.

*
Initiative: 18

Cast Magic Missile, damage 13

Celestial Riding Dog, HP 12/17, acts on Initiative 18 (round 2 of 5)
Attack vrs orc: 7

[sblock=Celstial Riding Dog (Augmented)]
- Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [extraplanar]
- Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp) 
- Initiative: +2 
- Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
- Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
- Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
- Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Full Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
- Special Attacks: Smite Evil 1/day (+2 damage)
- Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent , darkvision 60', Resistance to Acid, Cold and Electricity 5, Spell Resistance 7
- Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +1 
- Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
- Skills: Jump +10, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Survival +1* 
- Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2008)

ooc: Still need an explanation how Feather activates the wand...


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 23, 2008)

Occ: A Eternal wand can be activated by any arcane caster without a UMD check.

Edit: now i see the house rule about bards.

Feather is shocked when her attempt to use the wand results in nothing happening.  "He lied to me!" she says with disbelief in her voice.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2008)

ooc: I'm sick and have just moved to a new apartment. Will try to post a new round tomorrow. Sorry. @Feather: I will allow it this time. But I'm going to forbid bard spells more clearly in my next games. And the 'Inflict' spells are not on the bard list. And don't come with Dread Necromancer or something.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2008)

ooc: Round 2 finished. Post for round 3, please.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2008)

*Finished.*

Round 3
Waiting for the way to be cleared, Rowan again throws out his hand and sends a trio of blue-white darts streaking through the battle zone, unerringly seeking out the orc cleric.
 The halfling's summoned dog continues its assault against the orc, growling and biting. Again, though, the orc dances away from the powerful jaws.
Feather is shocked when her attempt to use the wand results in nearly nothing happening. "He lied to me!" she says with disbelief in her voice.
The zombies attack again, hurting the dog and Feather, but Paldon parries the blow.
Toruk moves in front of the zombie and overruns it, dodging it's attack, before sprinting forward.
The orc tries to regain control of the ogre, but to no avail.
The ogre just misses the evil cleric.
Limiting his words to the simplest he can muster, Collan exclaims, *"Toruk, splatter that orc!"* Drawing his bow he fires at the orc, but misses.
Paldon makes a hefty swing and takes down the next zombie!

[sblock=ooc]
Rowan hits orc for 13 damage.
Dog misses.
Feather / see occ, at 3 HP and the wand is empty.
Zombie attacks (Z1 dog, Z2 Feather, Z4 Paldon) (1d20+4=24, 1d6+3=6, 1d20+4=22, 1d6+3=4, 1d20+4=5, 1d6+3=8)
Zombie attacks crit confirm (1d20+4=13, 1d6+3=8)
Zombie attack (1d20+4=9, 1d6+1=7)
Zombie str check (1d20+1=2) Zombie i knocked prone.
Torik moves (see map)
Orc rebuke check (1d20+2=15, 2d6+8=17)
Ogre attack (1d20+11=20, 2d8+9=23), miss
Collan misses orc
Paldon kills zombie.

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 18
- Celestial riding dog
Feather 17
Zombies 15
Toruk 13
Orc 6
- Ogre Zombie
Collan 13 (delayed)
Paldon 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Zombie 2 (-10)
Ogre Zombie (5 rounds)
CRD 6 / 17
Orc -13

Toruk 51 / 51
Collan 19 / 24 (14 / 19)
Paldon 30 / 30 (40 / 40)
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 4 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 28, 2008)

Occ: Does the arcane blast cause an attack of opportunity?  If not Feather will use it to attack z4, but if it does she will use the full defense option.

Arcane Blast 1d20+4=18 Roll Lookup
damage 2d6=6 Roll Lookup


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2008)

*"Move Out! Toruk needs to pass!" *Shouts the half orc, enraged by his impossibility of action.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Paldon makes a hefty swing and takes down the next zombie

(OOCower Attack+5 on the zombie in front of him Smash! (1d20+4=22,  2d6+4+10=25)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2008)

ooc: VV, you can pass, you would just risk AoOs from the zombies. Or did I got some rule wrong?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Toruk moves in front of the zombie and tries to overruns it (13) before sprinting forward.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

*Next round yet?*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

ooc: I wich squre Toruk should end up?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2008)

OOC: surprise me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2008)

ooc: Collan and Paldon, then new round (at last...)


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 14/19(24), AC 16, F 14 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/5/4/3*

Limiting his words to the simplest he can muster, Collan exclaims, *"Toruk, splatter that orc!"* Drawing his bow he fires at the orc. 1d20+6=11


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2008)

*"Toruk confused. Does "splatter" means cut it down in two?"* The half orc ask, hesitating before moving.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 13, 2008)

Thinking back to the orc culture's tendancy to clear-cut the forests of the elves, Collan spurs his ally with imagery dark enough to tremble the enemy priest and familiar enough to be easily understood, *"Let your blade bite deep and sure! Fell him like a young cedar! Paint the walls with the bark of his trunk! Coat your leathers with his darkening sap! Gather his limbs for kindling! ...Yes, cut him in half!"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2008)

"Toruk does all that things you say!" the barbarian says, charging the foe. 

OOC: Using power attack on the orc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2008)

ooc: no action from Paldon? Or did I miss the post? Will be back on Tuesday (with an update, promise)


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: no action from Paldon? Or did I miss the post? Will be back on Tuesday (with an update, promise)




(OOCaldon is making a mess of the zombie in front of him, as I posted, unless its dead and I need to be more patient on my postings)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> "Toruk does all that things you say!" the barbarian says, charging the foe.
> 
> OOC: Using power attack on the orc.




ooc: Round 3 finished 
@Toruk: You cannot charge the orc. There is a zombie in the way.

Rowan and Feather, then zombies.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

Rowan continues to focus his attention on the orc cleric, sending another trio of _magic missiles_ streaking through the air, leaving twinkling motes of blue and white in their wake as they blast into the enemy.

The celestial hound gives a sharp bark, and again tries to bite the orc; The hounds lac of success against the enemy's armor is clear though, as it once again fails to draw blood.


*
Initiative: 18

Cast Magic Missile, damage 10

Celestial Riding Dog, HP 06/17, acts on Initiative 18 (round 3 of 5)
Attack vrs orc: 13

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6 5
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]

[sblock=Celstial Riding Dog (Augmented)]
- Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [extraplanar]
- Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp) 
- Initiative: +2 
- Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
- Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
- Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
- Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Full Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
- Special Attacks: Smite Evil 1/day (+2 damage)
- Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent , darkvision 60', Resistance to Acid, Cold and Electricity 5, Spell Resistance 7
- Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +1 
- Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
- Skills: Jump +10, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Survival +1* 
- Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2008)

OCC: It was just figurative speaking, note that I didn't add the bonus of charging in the attack roll.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> OCC: It was just figurative speaking, note that I didn't add the bonus of charging in the attack roll.




*I've started using the term "rushing" to replace "charging" where my PCs aren't actually using the charge action, just so that it doesn't cause confusion for my DMs.  *


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2008)

OOC: I rather prefer to confuse WD. It's funnier. Heh, JK


----------



## hornedturtle (Nov 14, 2008)

Occ: I think I posted for round 4 on the 28th.  If not...

Feather uses her arcane blast on the nearest undead.
Attack 1d20+4=16 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=7 Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

*Collan is up!*

Round 4
Rowan continues to focus his attention on the orc cleric, sending another trio of _magic missiles_ streaking through the air, leaving twinkling motes of blue and white in their wake as they blast into the enemy.
 The celestial hound gives a sharp bark, and again tries to bite the orc; The hounds lac of success against the enemy's armor is clear though, as it once again fails to draw blood.
Feather uses her arcane blast to kill the nearest zombie.
The last zombie attacks Toruk, but isn't able to damage the angry barbarian.
"Toruk does all that things you say!" the barbarian says, charging and deeply hacking the orc.
The orc attacks in return, channeling the deathly powers of his patron in this attack, hitting the barbarian, but failing to effect his life-force.
The ogre misses the evil cleric, nearly hitting the barbarian!
*"You look more hurt than I originally thought, Feather."* Collan reaches out and heals her.
Paldon races into the Fray and is hit by the zombie.

[sblock=ooc]
Rowan hits orc for 10 damage.
Dog misses.
Feather kills zombie 2
Zombie attack. (1d20+4=13, 1d6+3=5), miss.
Toruk hits orc for 13 damage.
orc death channel attack (1d20+8=27, 1d8+4=11, 1d20+5=13)
hits Toruk for 11 dam, but doesn't succeed with channeling.
ogre attack (1d20+11=12, 2d8+9=15), miss.
Collan heals Feather 19 HP.
Paldon takes a double move.
Zombie AoO (1d20+4=23, 1d6+3=6) hits Paldon for 6 HP.

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 18
- Celestial riding dog
Feather 17
Zombie 15
Toruk 13
Orc 6
- Ogre Zombie
Collan 13 (delayed)
Paldon 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Ogre Zombie (4 rounds)
CRD 6 / 17
Orc -36

Toruk 40 / 51
Collan 19 / 24 (14 / 19)
Paldon 24 / 30 (36 / 40)
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 23 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paldon races into the Fray.

(Double Move to R5, risking a OA from the Zombie at Q6)


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 19, 2008)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 14/19(24), AC 16, F 14 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 5/5/3/3*

*"You look more hurt than I originally thought, Feather."* Collan reaches out and heals her for 19 hp.


----------



## hornedturtle (Nov 20, 2008)

Round 5
Feather steps into space Q12 and attacks Z1 with her Arcane blast.
Ranged touch attack 1d20+4=24 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=7 Roll Lookup


Occ: What is the official ruling on arcane blast and critical hits?

Edit crit confirmation 1d20+4=14 Roll Lookup
if any
extra damage 2d6=6 Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2008)

ooc: Normal confirm roll.
20/x2 -> on a natural twnty. double damage (roll twice)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2008)

*Toruk is next.*

Round 5
Rowan shakes his head in disappointment as the summoned hound again catches nothing but air in its maw. With a deep sigh, the halfling wizard again casts magic missile, shooting another trio of glowing bolts through the chamber, downing the evil cleric!
Feather steps forward and attacks the last zombie with her Arcane blast.
The zombie hits Paldon in his back.

[sblock=ooc]
Rowan takes down orc cleric.
Feather steps into space Q12 and his Z1 for 7 HP.
Zombie attack (1d20+4=19, 1d6+3=8) Hits Paldon for 8 HP (forgot flanking bonus)

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 18
- Celestial riding dog
Feather 17
Zombie 15
Toruk 13
Orc 6
- Ogre Zombie
Collan 13 (delayed)
Paldon 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
Ogre Zombie (3 rounds)
Zombie 1 -7
CRD 6 / 17
Orc -2 / ?

Toruk 40 / 51
Collan 19 / 24 (14 / 19)
Paldon 15 / 30 (27 / 40)
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 23 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Rowan shakes his head in disappointment as the summoned hound again catches nothing but air in its maw. With a deep sigh, the halfling wizard again casts _magic missile_, shooting another trio of glowing bolts through the chamber.

*
Initiative: 18

Cast Magic Missile, damage 12

Celestial Riding Dog, HP 06/17, acts on Initiative 18 (round 3 of 5)
Attack vrs orc: 07

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6 5
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]

[sblock=Celstial Riding Dog (Augmented)]
- Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [extraplanar]
- Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp) 
- Initiative: +2 
- Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
- Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
- Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
- Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Full Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d6+5) 
- Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
- Special Attacks: Smite Evil 1/day (+2 damage)
- Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent , darkvision 60', Resistance to Acid, Cold and Electricity 5, Spell Resistance 7
- Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +1 
- Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
- Skills: Jump +10, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Survival +1* 
- Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2008)

_Becoming descriptive, the fight is basically over:_

Toruk cleaves through the last zombie and cuts into the cleric, who is smashed to pulp moments later by the zombie ogre's club.
Seconds later, the big zombie and the celestial dog disappear.

You are alone between the (now-truly) dead.

_Actions?_


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 27, 2008)

*"Give me a moment with this cleric before we destroy his base alter of iniquity and abominations. It must be known what higher powers were elicited in creating his undead minions. It may be that mere demons were worshiped by this deifying fool, but if exalted astral beings were at play here the church must know of it."* Collan strides to the orc and removes any religious symbols for quick identification, then examines the alter.

OOC: Knowledge religion for orc: 1d20+8=16
Knowledge religion for alter: 1d20+8=24


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 28, 2008)

ooc: Both the orc and the altair bear the markings of Nerull. But on the altair, they seem to be a more recent change from another symbol...


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 28, 2008)

Collan pockets whatever symbols and Nerulian trinkets he can, in the hopes that they might be useful clues. He then pulls out some parchment and gets some charred material off of a torch to do a rubbing of the alter's most significant symbols.

*"This may take me a few short minutes, please take this time to look over the room carefully."*


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 28, 2008)

Paldon makes a quick search of the room (1d20-1=17)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2008)

Toruk stands satisfied by a work well done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

Kenku17 said:


> Paldon makes a quick search of the room (1d20-1=17)




ooc: What are you searching for? Items, secret doors, hidden watchers?


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: What are you searching for? Items, secret doors, hidden watchers?




OOC:Umm...I guess I would be looking for items in this case, or old corpses.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2008)

Rowan helps the others to search the chamber, as well as the dead orc's body.


*Search +4*


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

The cleric wears a half plate and carries a morning star and a light wooden shield. He has a (un)holy symbol of Nerull around his neck and a silver ring on his left hand.

The zombies seem to be some of the missing slaves, judging by their clothes.

You find no other clues in this room.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 3, 2008)

Once he finishes the rubbing, Collan collects the ring and unholy symbol, and is ready to proceed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

After searching the rest of the keep, you conclud, hat it would be best to leave the paladin as guard by the ex-slaves and tell the town to send some carriages to transport them.

---

_ooc: Need your actions (spell use etc.) before you hit the road and 'marching' order._


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Paldon checks his gear as they setup to return to town.

(OOC:I can't really think of anything major I need to do action wise. Probably best to put Paldon in the front, Toruk in the back, and the squishiest in the middle)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2008)

*"Toruk goes in the front! Not wantin' to smel anythin' nasty back there" *The half orc states


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Toruk goes in the front! Not wantin' to smel anythin' nasty back there" *The half orc states




Paldon laughs at Toruk's response "Ok then, I will take the rear"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

Rowan smiles at both Toruk and Paldron's comments, happy to be in the middle. He gathers his good and gear, lights up his briar, and puffs contentedly on the pipe as he takes up a place behind the great meatshield of a half-orc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

ooc: Will post new map tomorrow. You can roll spot checks and initiative until then.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 10, 2008)

Collan is just behind Toruk

Initiative: 1d20+2=19 
Spot check: 1d20+4=17


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 10, 2008)

(OOC:Ini, Spot (1d20+3=8,  1d20-1=15))


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2008)

ooc: Choose your position in the starting zone, please.


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 11, 2008)

(OOC:Since I have no clue where the enemy is coming from, Ill just say you guys choose your spots, and ill take the closists space to the rear of the group)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2008)

ooc: oops, you are traveling from down -left to up-right.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 12, 2008)

Collan is in I-20.

I added us all to the attached map in the order I think makes the best sense, but please don't think I'm trying to force everyone into a certain position - I just wanted to put in a little extra effort to speed things up. Feel free to change your character's position.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bhilbo's map is fine with me.*

Rowan continues walking along casually, smoking his pipe and enjoying the sun on his face.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2008)

sorry.


----------



## hornedturtle (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm fine with the suggested starting position for Feather.
Intiative 1d20+1=11 Roll Lookup
Spot 1d20=9 Roll Lookup

Occ: by the way did we rest or anything? either way i think she has all of her spells left.
Spells per day 1st:6/6 2nd:6/6 3rd:4/4


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

ooc: V V, are you still with us?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2008)

Of course, Toruk is in the front of... in the front! =)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2009)

ooc: Still need spot checksand initiative for Rowan and Toruk..

Here they are:
Spot (Toruk, Rowan) (1d20-1=9, 1d20=14)

Initiative (Toruk, Rowan) (1d20+3=4, 1d20+3=21)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2009)

*Finished!*

Surprise Round
Rowan's eyes goe wide as the hobgoblin raiders appear. He quickly gathers his wits, though, and identifying the hobgoblin on the manticore as the largest threat, begins to speak arcane words of power. A mass of thick webbing suddenly explodes around his target, and even as they avoid most of it, they are still unable to move.
The beast and its rider stay webbed, but the hobgoblin begins to cast a spell.
*"Pelor sees all, foul bandits!"* Collan shouts as the light of the everlasting sun bathes his allies.
The hobgoblin Warriors charge forward, one attacking Collan and the other Toruk. Collan is hit and only his instincts save Toruk!
Then the minotaur charges Toruk! He nearly impales the barbarian with his horns!

[sblock=ooc]
Collan and Rowan can act in the surprise round (1 standard action only)

Initiative (Hob Rider+Manti, Mino, HW1+HW2) (1d20+3=20, 1d20=1, 1d20+1=10)

Rowan's web (just) misses.
Manti tries to move
Str check (1d20+5=10)
Rider casts ?
Collan casts bless
Both Hob War do a partial charge
Attacks vs Collan and Toruk (1d20+4=18, 1d8+1=5, 1d20+6=16, 1d8+1=9)
Toruk is missed (Toruk has uncanny dodge)
Collan is hit for 5 damage.
Minotaur charges Toruk (1d20+9=18, 4d6+6=20)
Toruk is hit for 20 damage!

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 21
Hob Rider+Manti 20
Collan 19
Feather 11
Hobgoblin Warriors 10
Paldon 8
Toruk 4
Minotaurus 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]


Toruk 31 / 51
Collan 19 / 24
Paldon 30 / 30
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 7, 2009)

Toruk stands in total surprise and happiness on the sight of enemies.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Still need spot checksand initiative for Rowan and Toruk..





OOC: Sorry, WD. I didn't realize you were waiting on me.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2009)

Rowan's eyes goe wide as the hobgoblin raiders appear. He quickly gathers his wits, though, and identifying the hobgoblin on the manticore as the largest threat, begins to speak arcane words of power. A mass of thick webbing suddenly explodes around his target, hopefully slowing him down for a while.


*AC18, HP 28/28

Cast Web, centered on the hobgoblin/manticore combo. Spell Check 15

I'm assuming we haven't rested yet? So Rowan hasn't recovered spells, but his Mage Armor should still be in effect.

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6 5
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4 3
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]*


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/4/4/3*

*"Pelor sees all, foul bandits!"* Collan shouts as the light of the everlasting sun bathes his allies.

OOC: Collan casts Bless: allies gain +1 to attack rolls and to defense/saves against Fear.

Rowan, I had an extended rest, so I assume my character did too. 

Nice to be back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

*finished*

Round 1
Rowan steps into the undergrowth, and incants the words to a magic missile spell. The bluish-white bolts streak from the halfling wizard's hand, blasting into the hobgoblin standing near Collan, dropping him instantly!
The rider and it's manticore are still struck in the web.
Collan draws his bow as he withdraws and casts a spell on the Minotaur, causing him to be bathed in shadow. *"May Pelor's eye withdraw!"*
Shortly after, Feather steps forward and casts Hideous Laughter at the Minotaur.
The creature is now shaken and laughing!
The remaining warrior attacks Toruk, but misses.
Paldon  moves up into the Minotaur's face.
Toruk splits the other hobgoblin in two!
The minotaurus is unable to act because of the heroes magic.

[sblock=ooc]
Rowan kills one Hob.
Manticore Strength (1d20+5=12)
Both spells hit.
Hobgoblin miss.
Paldon moves to J18 (map not updated.)
Toruk kills other Hob.

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 21
Hob Rider+Manti 20
Collan 19
Feather 11
Paldon 8
Toruk 4
Minotaurus 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]


Toruk 31 / 51
Collan 19 / 24
Paldon 30 / 30
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 8, 2009)

Collan reels at the attack, spinning around. Looking up at Rowan he spies Paldon in the back and his eyes grow wide. *"Move! Get out of his way,"* he says, pointing to the side of the path.

OOC: Collan is motioning for Rowan and Feather to get out of Paldon's charge path.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jan 9, 2009)

Feather steps into space F22 and casts Hideous Laughter at the Minotaur.

Magic attack roll vs will 1d20+6=22 Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

*OOC to Walking Dad: Do you houserule Web? Because Web can't miss. The Manticore can make its save, but it will still be trapped by the webbing per the rule for the spell...it will still have to make STR checks to move at all. Please let me know...*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2009)

Toruk charges recklessly, as always,  to the nearest foe. 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Kenku17 (Jan 12, 2009)

Paldon dives between his allies as he tries to regain what he lost for being caught off gaurd. Reaching the Hobgoblin behind Toruk, he swings hard, attempting to cut him down before he can help his partner.

[sblock=ooc]Dodge Hobbo. Power Attack +5 (1d20+4=19,  2d6+10+4+2=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC to Walking Dad: Do you houserule Web? Because Web can't miss. The Manticore can make its save, but it will still be trapped by the webbing per the rule for the spell...it will still have to make STR checks to move at all. Please let me know...*




Sorry, I will look it up and post a correction tomorrow.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 13, 2009)

OOC: We're not keeping initiative very well, folks.



Walking Dad said:


> Round 1
> 
> [sblock=Initiative]
> Rowan 21
> ...




We're still waiting on Rowan to act in this round. Feather's target might have moved by the time she can cast, and the guys Paldon and Toruk attacked could have moved as well, which might open up chances to charge, cleave, etc. Collan's next act will depend on Rowan and the manticore rider, so I'm holding off on posting.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2009)

Bihlbo said:


> OOC: We're still waiting on Rowan to act in this round.




*OOC: I'm waiting for Walking Dad to look up web and post...it looks like that will be tomorrow. Once I know exact positioning and whether or not the manticore is slowed down, I'll get a new post up for Rowan.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2009)

ooc: Made changes to the surprise round. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

Rowan steps into the undergrowth, and incants the words to a _magic missile_ spell. The bluish-white bolts streak from the halfling wizard's hand, blasting into the hobgoblin standing near Collan.


*AC14, HP 28/28

Move to J21, cast Magic Missile vrs "H" is J19, damage: 9 points


[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]*


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 15, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/3/4/3*

(Note: assuming the hobgoblin doesn't do something extraordinary)

Collan draws his bow as he withdraws and casts a spell on the Minotaur, causing him to be bathed in shadow. *"May Pelor's eye withdraw!"*

OOC: Collan moves to E22, drawing his weapon, and casts Doom on the minotaur. Roll: 1d20+5 (+1 from bless)=18 vs. Will. If it hits, the beast is shaken (–2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks) for 5 minutes. (An Intimidate check might then frighten the minotaur, hint hint).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2009)

ooc: updated. Paldon's turn.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jan 20, 2009)

Paldon will move up into the Minotaur's face. (Double Move to J18)


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 24/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/3/4/2*

(see below)


----------



## hornedturtle (Jan 21, 2009)

Feather will use her arcane blast on the Minotaur.
Ranged touch attack 1d20+4=19 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=7 Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

ooc: Waiting for Toruk.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC: already stated action and rolls I think


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: already stated action and rolls I think



ooc. Yes, but you cannot charge already in melee.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC: Then use the roll for a full attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2009)

ooc: Sorry, dot not internet access the last days. Will update soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 28, 2009)

EnWorld has been not working for me anyhow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2009)

*Finished!*

Round 2
With the two hobgoblins dead, and the manticore and its rider stuck in the webbing, Rowan turns his attention to the minotaur. He sends another trio of _magic missiles_ streaking toward the brute.
The manticore still isn't able to move, but the hobgoblin rider finally releases his spell, and summons a large fiendish monstrous centipede!
It attacks, but misses the hero!
Collan pulls both of his arms back, chants a prayer, and a shimmering golden mace twice his size appears in his hands. He brings his arms down, striking with all his strength - the mace appears to stay in place a moment, then flies to the mounted hobgoblin and strikes in a blast of shimmering sunlight! Back to the normal size of a mace, the glowing weapon of justice floats, ready to strike again.
 Pelor's spiritual mace now summoned, Collan calls out, *"To the depths of blackness with these fiends!"*
Feather uses her arcane bast against the centipede, but the beast somehow dodge!.
Paldon moves deftly around and behind the minotaur, doing his best to dodge the centipede as he does. Once in position, he thrusts at the bull-like creature, hurting it badly.
Toruk hits it, too, nearly killing it.
 The minotaur himself isn't able to anything besides suffering your magics.

[sblock=ooc]
Minotaur Str check (1d20+5=10)
Hobgoblin concentration check (1d20+8=17)
Centpede Attack (1d20+3=17, 1d8+1=9, 1d4=2), miss
S. Mace hits.
A. Blast misses.
Paldon + Toruk hit

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 21
Hob Rider+Manti 20
- Centipede
Collan 19
Feather 11
Paldon 8
Toruk 4
Minotaurus 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Toruk 31 / 51
Collan 19 / 24
Paldon 30 / 30
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

Minotaur -39
Hobgoblin -5
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2009)

With the two hobgoblins dead, and the manticore and its rider stuck in the webbing, Rowan turns his attention to the minotaur. He sends another trio of _magic missiles_ streaking toward the brute.


*AC14, HP 28/28

Move to J21, cast Magic Missile vrs Minotaur, damage: 9 points


[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 30, 2009)

Toruk will charge at the minotaur as it seems to be the strongest foe. 

27 vs AC for 14 dmg


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 24, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 19/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/3/4/2*

Collan pulls both of his arms back, chants a prayer, and a shimmering golden mace twice his size appears in his hands. He brings his arms down, striking with all his strength - the mace appears to stay in place a moment, then flies to the mounted hobgoblin and strikes in a blast of shimmering sunlight! Back to the normal size of a mace, the glowing weapon of justice floats, ready to strike again.

Pelor's spiritual mace now summoned, Collan calls out, *"To the depths of blackness with these fiends!"*

OOC: 5-foot step to H20. Collan casts spiritual weapon, extended (10 rounds) on the hob that rides the manticore (not the manticore). Concentration check to cast defensively: 1d20+12=31. Attack roll for this round is: 1d20+3(BAB)+4(Wis)+1(bless)=17 vs. AC, for 1d8+1=5 force damage.


----------



## Kenku17 (Feb 24, 2009)

(OOC:Big error on the Ambush Map, I should be in front of the minotaur's face, where part of the centipede is sitting now)


----------



## hornedturtle (Feb 26, 2009)

Feather will use her arcane bast against the centipede.
Ranged Attack roll 1d20+4=9 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=6 Roll Lookup


----------



## Kenku17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Paldon attempts to deftly move around and behind the minotaur, doing his best to dodge the centipede as he does. Once in position, he thrusts at the creature, hoping to bring it to its knees.

[sblock=ooc]
Move around the Minotaur, never leaving its threatend area(I17-I16-J15-K15)
Power Attack+3 on the Mino (1d20+6=26,  2d6+4+6+1=21)
Crit Conf (1d20=11) (+6 is 17...I was kinda forgeting how crits work)
Crit Dmg if successful (2d6+6+4+1=16)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

ooc: I thought moving around in an oppenent's thread rang would cause an AoO, not only leaving. Anyway, the mino isn't able to to AoOs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

*Finished!*

Round 3
Confident that Toruk can handle the minotaur, Rowan turns his head toward the centipede, strectches out his hand toward it, and gives it a taste of his _magic missiles_! His magic strkes true!
 The manticore finally moves little, but the rider isn't able to concentrate properly on his next spell.
The centipede misses again...
Collan shakes his arms as if trying to relax, dodges the centipede, and long black tassles shake out from the arms of his jacket,  which is now a shiny blue-black color. *"Pelor guard me,"* he says simply, still looking intently on the hobgoblin. The spiritual weapon hits the rider again.
Feather uses her arcane blast on the centipede. The magics interact strangely and end the summoning!
Having badly wounded the Minotaur, Paldon goes in for the kill, faking a first strike to decapitate the beast.
Toruk runs toward the beast, if possible, he'll ripp the beast in pieces with his greatsword. *"Toruk slash tiny mix of beasts!" * the half human says "TORUK BIG!!"


[sblock=ooc]
Manticore Str check (1d20+5=21)
Hob concentration check (1d20+8=11)
Centi attack (1d20+3=9, 1d8+1=6, 1d4=4)
centipede aoo attack (1d20+3=13) miss
double 20 for auto minion kill 
Toruk hits manti for 21

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 21
Hob Rider+Manti 20
Collan 19
Feather 11
Paldon 8
Toruk 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Toruk 31 / 51
Collan 19 / 24
Paldon 30 / 30
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

Hobgoblin -9
Manti -21
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: I thought moving around in an oppenent's thread rang would cause an AoO, not only leaving. Anyway, the mino isn't able to to AoOs.




(OOC:That might be true. I kinda still in 4E mode, and I know it is true of that(unless you trying to shift out of the fighter))


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2009)

Confident that Toruk can handle the minotaur, Rowan turns his head toward the centipede, strectches out his hand toward it, and gives it a taste of his _magic missiles_!



*AC14, HP 28/28

Ccast Magic Missile vrs Centipede, damage: 12 points
Caster Level Check vrs Spell Resistance: 18


[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4
[/sblock]*


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 19/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/2/4/2*

Collan shakes his arms as if trying to relax, and long black tassles shake out from the arms of his jacket, which is now a shiney blue-black color. *"Pelor guard me,"* he says simply, still looking intently on the hobgoblin.

[sblock=OOC]WD, please don't forget Bless is active on our party.

Collan defensively casts (Concentration 1d20+12=19) protection from evil and draws a scroll as a move action (which provokes AoO from the _summoned_ centipede).[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC @ Kenku17]
You provoke an AoO anytime you move out of a threatened square. So if you move from a square the mino threatens to another, you provoke an AoO. If you move out of 3 squares a mino threatens (by moving from one of his threatened squares to another) and the mino has Combat Reflexes and 16 Dex, you provoke 3 AoO's. You are REALLY lucky the mino couldn't make an AoO.

Also, Paldon is under the effects of a Bless spell, which gives him a +1 to attack that wasn't included this round.[/sblock]

_EDIT: Spiritual Weapon needs some love_
[sblock=Spiritual Weapon]_Round 2 of 10_
Pelor's mace continues to strike the same target (hobgoblin): 1d20+6+1=24 to hit.
Force damage: 1d8+1=4[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Feb 27, 2009)

(OCC:I see, I would of made a wide move then. Either way I have 24 AC verses AoOs so.)

Having badly wounded the Minotaur, Paldon goes in for the kill, faking a first strike to hopefully find an opening.

[Sblock=ooc]Dodge on Mino
Feint on Mino (1d20+4=17)
Power Attack+5 (1d20+4=23, 2d6+4+10=22)(+2...I forgot to add bless and the weapons +1)
Crit Conf (1d20+4=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Mar 1, 2009)

Feather uses her arcane blast on the centipede
Ranged touch attack 1d20+4=24! crit threat Roll Lookup
Crit confirmation 1d20+4=24 second 20 Roll Lookup
base damage 2d6=11 Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2009)

With the centipede and minotaur down, the halfling wizard decides to summon some additional help before the manticore and his rider can fully escape the webbing. He begins to chant the words to a conjuring spell, using his own skill to augment the spell and add to the power of the summoned beast.


*AC14, HP 28/28
OOC: I'll get the details up tomorrow, since conjuring is a full-round action anyway. Monster Summoning II w/Augment Summoning feat

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4 3
[/sblock]*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

ooc: added spiritual weapon action.

Toruk, where are you?


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 5, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 19/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/2/4/2*

_Note: See post below_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2009)

Toruk runs toward the beast, if possible, he'll ripp the beast in pieces with his greatsword. *"Toruk slash tiny mix of beasts!" * the half human says "TORUK BIG!!"

21 vs AC for 24 for 21 dmg points.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

*Will update tomorrow.*

Round 4
With the centipede and minotaur down, the halfling wizard decides to summon some additional help before the manticore and his rider can fully escape the webbing. He begins to chant the words to a conjuring spell, using his own skill to augment the spell and add to the power of the summoned beast.
The rider releases a new spell, scaring the tough barbarian.
The manticore moves a bit and attacks Toruk, one claw slashes his side.
Collan, seeing the enemies around him drop, looks at the scroll he just pulled and lets out a "hrmph." Briefly tucking the scroll in his collar, he draws back his bow and takes aim at the hobgoblin, but the arrow is deflected by magical force. Meanwhile, the summoned weapon hits again.
Feather moves a bit and uses her arcane blast on the hobgoblin, but misses the creature.
Having lobbed off the Minotaur's head, Paldon charges twoards the next target, the Hobbo's ride thrusting as he reaches into range, but misses by an inch.
Scared, Toruk moves away from the enemy.


[sblock=ooc]
Manti Str, Hob Conc (1d20+5=23, 1d20+8=25)
Manticore attack (claw, claw, bite) (1d20+10=30, 2d4+5=9, 1d20+10=13, 2d4+5=11, 1d20+8=10, 1d8+1=5)
Scare spell (1d20+6=21)

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 21
Hob Rider+Manti 20
Collan 19
Feather 11
Paldon 8
Toruk 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Toruk 22 / 51 (berserker Fury), frightened
Collan 19 / 24
Paldon 30 / 30
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

Hobgoblin -15
Manti -21
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 10, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 19/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/2/4/2*

Round 4
Collan, seeing the enemies around him drop, looks at the scroll he just pulled and lets out a "hrmph." Briefly tucking the scroll in his collar, he draws back his bow and takes aim at the hobgoblin.

OOC: Ready to shoot the hobgoblin if he begins to cast a spell 1d20+7=14 to hit with a longbow: 1d8=1 damage.

Spiritual weapon attacks for: 1d20+7=26, dealing 1d8+1=6 damage.


----------



## hornedturtle (Mar 11, 2009)

Feather moves to space 16J and uses her arcane blast on the hobgoblin.
Ranged touch attack 1d20+4=9 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=11 Roll Lookup


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2009)

Laughing, the half orc leaves waste to the manticore, slashing it savagely.* "Torul big! Toruk kills!" *

Power attack Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2009)

ooc: need new action for Toruk and Paldon's action. Rowan can also state his next move.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2009)

I've just posted. I'm confused by the order of rounds.  Really confused.


----------



## Kenku17 (Mar 18, 2009)

Having lobbed off the Minotaur's head, Paldon charges twoards the next target, the Hobbo's ride thrusting as he reaches into range.

[sblock=OOC]
Move Straight up into Melee with Manticore
Dodge on Manti
Power Attack +3 (1d20+6=16,  2d6+6+4+2=22) on Manti
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2009)

*Rowan is*

Round 5

[sblock=ooc]
Manti Str, Hob Conc (1d20+5=23, 1d20+8=25)
Manticore attack (claw, claw, bite) (1d20+10=30, 2d4+5=9, 1d20+10=13, 2d4+5=11, 1d20+8=10, 1d8+1=5)

old, ignore!

[sblock=Initiative]
Rowan 21
- Collan
Hob Rider+Manti 20
Feather 11
Paldon 8
Toruk 4

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Toruk 22 / 51 (berserker Fury), frightened
Collan 19 / 24
Paldon 30 / 30
Rowan 28 / 28
Feather 29 / 29

Hobgoblin -15
Manti -21
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Collan, elf cleric 5, hp 19/24, AC 16, F 15 / R 14 / W 18, Spells 0 to 3: 6/2/4/2*

OOC: Between Rowan's and the hobgoblin's initiatives, Collan's readied action takes place, missing the hobgoblin with his arrow. The spiritual weapon attacks: 1d20+7=25, 1d8+1=5.


----------



## Kenku17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Paldon attacked the Manticore agian, and catches air

[sblock=ooc]
Power Attack+2 (1d20+7=11,  2d6+4+4+2=20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

*My apologies. I didn't realize it was Rowan's turn. Sorry for holding the game up.*

As Rowan's summmoning is completed, a monsterously large centipede appears near the manticore and surges forward, attempting to tear the beast apart with its mandibles.

Even as the centipede attacks, Rowan readies a _magic missile_ spell to blast the hobgoblin rider should he attempt another spell.


*AC14, HP 28/28

Rowan readies action: Magic Missile vrs hobgoblin rider is he attempts to cast.
Centipede attacks Manticore: +5 bite (1d8+3 + poison [DC15])

[sblock=Augmented Fiendish Monstrous Centiped, Large]
Size/Type: Large Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 3d8 (19 hp) 
Initiative: +2
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares), climb 40 ft 
Armor Class: 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+7 
Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d8+3 plus poison) 
Full Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d8+3 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Poison, smite good 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits Darkvision 60 ft., resistance to cold 5, and fire 5, spell resistance 8, vermin traits 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1 Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 15, Con 14, Int Ø, Wis 10, Cha 2 Str 13, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2 
Skills: Climb +12, Hide +6, Spot +4
Feats: Weapon FinesseB
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Per Day/Known]
Spells Known:
Level 0 – 6 (Acid Splash), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Light
Level 1 – 4 (Mage Armor), Grease, Summon Monster I, Color Spray, Magic Missile
Level 2 - 2 (web), Summon Monster 2, Glitterdust

Spells Per Day:
Level 0 – 6
Level 1 – 7 6 5 4
Level 2 - 5 4 3
[/sblock]*


----------



## hornedturtle (Apr 1, 2009)

Feather will attack the Hob Rider with her arcane blast.
Attack 1d20+4=16 Roll Lookup
Damage 2d6=8 Roll Lookup


----------



## hornedturtle (May 14, 2009)

Feather sneezes


----------



## Bihlbo (May 26, 2009)

Collan sniffs in condescension.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

OOC: Per WD's OOC post, this game is over.  Just wanted to post a head's up for anyone that doesn't keep an eye on the OOC thread.


----------

